# Realmsian Dragonstar: The Battle of Toril PbP Game [OOC] (Game Cancelled)



## Knightfall

Okay, here's our new Realmsian Dragonstar: The Battle of Toril OOC thread. If you guys need reminders about anything, let me known and I'll see what I can find in my own notes.

Arcanum of the Stars EN World Campaign Community
Knightfall's Arcanum of the Stars Facebook Group
[URL="http://www.thepiazza.org.uk/bb/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=9852]Arcanum of the Stars thread on The Piazza[/URL]
[URL="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?278223-Dragonstar-Knightfall-s-Arcanum-of-the-Stars-Thread]Old Arcanum of the Stars Thread (with files)[/URL]


----------



## Knightfall

Calling in the team... [MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION], [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=6855111]tekknowkub[/MENTION]

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Not sure. Subscription to this thread made.


----------



## KainG

Checking in!


----------



## Knightfall

New Rogues Gallery thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Dragonstar-The-Battle-of-Toril-Rogues-Gallery


I've have just started rebuilding the In Character thread. Once it's done, I will post a notice here and we will continue.


----------



## Shayuri

Doom! DOOM!


----------



## Buddha the DM

Shayuri said:


> Doom! DOOM!




For everyone?


----------



## Salthorae

Checking in and re-subscribing! I thought we had 7 PC's, 3 Outlander and 4 Faerunian? Was it only 6?


----------



## Knightfall

One of the player's pulled out very quickly. The player palying Laran. He's now going to be an NPC, at least for a while. I had considered writing the PC and his cohort right out of the game entirely, but I decided against it.


----------



## Salthorae

So right now we have 2 Imperial PC's and 4 Backworlder's?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Oy! Who you calling a backworlder!


----------



## Shayuri

UR WURLD IS BACK LOLOLOL


----------



## Buddha the DM

Please use proper word spelling. The misspelling of words like that is really annoying.
 [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] ... *This right here* is one of the many things that can happen when I can't think of something to work on.


----------



## Shayuri

Hee hee, it was intended to be a mockery of such posts, but perhaps it crossed the thin line between parody of a subject and indulgence in the subject.  I do apologize for the annoyance.


----------



## Salthorae

Buddha, that is sweet!

Edit: because even East Asian Studies majors spell Buddha wrong some times...


----------



## Buddha the DM

Glad that you like it.


----------



## Knightfall

The In Character thread is as complete as I can make it: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...an-Dragonstar-The-Battle-of-Toril-PbP-Game-IC

Read through it and let me know here anything else that might need clarification.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Checking in.  Also, I'll be without comms for two days as I travel back from my work trip.


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> Checking in.  Also, I'll be without comms for two days as I travel back from my work trip.



No worries.

It might be a bit before I'm set to go. I'm still trying to rebuild my Bard's Gate game. The gaps are huge for that one.


----------



## Knightfall

Working on a revised reply to the last post in the IC thread, as part of the rebuild. (I'm positive I replied to it before the database corruption.) Once it's done, the conversation in the temple goes live once more.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to try to reply to the new posts sometime on the weekend. Cheers!


----------



## Knightfall

My next reply is going to be massive with a lot of information.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], I encourage you (and the rest of the group) to ask questions here about the contents of the datapad. I will let you know here what else it might contain. I can you that the information on the Imperial ships in the system is sketchy and secondhand reports and Infonet rumors not official Imperial communication reports.

There are also some deep encryption files on the datapad that look like they came from some sort of Imperial dark/net. Files gathered by Lachlan and secretly stolen by the hobgoblin. Shaz can tell that the hobgoblin has tried to get them open without success. (Log files and the like in the datapad's encryption software.) Getting them open will require the use of the new Cryptography skill in the SFH (p. 78), which can't be used untrained. The DC for getting them open is 30.


----------



## Knightfall

I went to see my doctor today about the bad cold and sinus infection I have. He gave antibiotics for 10 days, so I'll be a little bit out of it for this week. I'll keep checking in but posts will only happen if I feel strong enough.


----------



## KainG

Best wishes on getting well soon, Knightfall!


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], expect replies to your last two posts sometime on the weekend. I likely won't get to it tomorrow.

Time to sleep.


----------



## Salthorae

Apologies for not responding more. I've been pulling double shifts and my back has been spasming so bad I cant breathe on top of that! I'm going to try and get something up now.


----------



## Salthorae

re: datapad - here are my questions:


Who sent the RES to survey this system. 
Who is Tocrhor directly reporting to in the RES and/or Qesemet? 
Are there any other RES agents on planet who might have communications gear?
What information does it have on Lachlan and Zuogrim? Their base of operations? Where might Lachlan go after fleeing Toril?


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> Apologies for not responding more. I've been pulling double shifts and my back has been spasming so bad I cant breathe on top of that! I'm going to try and get something up now.



No worries. I've been feeling ill for a week. Bad sinus infection. My goal was to post at least once today, but it might end up being tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Definitely will try to get a post up before the end of the day. I have to go out for a bit, first.


----------



## Knightfall

Post finally up. Very tired now. Expect another major post in a day or two.


----------



## Knightfall

It's my sister's birthday, today. Will try to get a reply up tomorrow.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Knightfall said:


> It's my sister's birthday, today. Will try to get a reply up tomorrow.




Happy Birthday to the sister!


----------



## Knightfall

Working on answering  [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION]'s questions first before adding a new post.


----------



## Knightfall

OOC Thread


Salthorae said:


> re: datapad - here are my questions:
> Who sent the RES to survey this system.



The RES wasn't sent specfically to survey Toril's system. The survey was done by several ships over the last cycle but it is unclear who gave the order. Velfana Sarde's name is on the order but not her electronic signature. (She is the leader of the RES, as per p. 43 in the Player's Companion.) Tocrhor wasn't assigned to that mission, so the data he has come through channels (and parts could have been electronically redacted). The survey was a general exploratory mission sent to scout along the frontier to seek new worlds that might be a good place for a new Imperial colony. The Emperor didn't know about it, and the mission was likely an internal decision made by the RES.

The Lernaean System (with a class A white star) was the first to be discovered along the frontier while the Amaunator System was the last to be discovered in the survey. That ship, called the _Ingenuity_, made note of the system over 120 days ago, although the ship had to turn back because of a failing starcaster before it could do a complete survey of the system. (It didn't enter the system.) Once the newly surveyed systems were entered into the Imperial database, it was only a matter of time before someone close to the Emperor found and read the report.

Mezzenbone likely sent the _Centurion_ in to just finish the survey so that it was 100% complete. Do so would be unusual for him, as he usually delegates such mundane tasks to his underlings. Maybe he saw something that others missed.

However, the survey on the datapad isn't the _Centurion_'s survey. It's a piecemail job done by the pirates. There is very little on the system's other planets. Tocrhor has combined parts of the _Ingenuity_'s official incomplete survey with the ramshackle bits put together by Lachlan. It is only 65 to 70% complete, and Shaz calculates a 11% margin of error.



> Who is Tocrhor directly reporting to in the RES and/or Qesemet?



Tocrhor's reports go to a woman named Gissula Rexword. There isn't a lot about her on the datapad. It seems most of the communication was one way. There a few emails that seem cordial and Shaz is fairly certain she's quite intelligent. Gissula and Velfana's names are the only official names listed in the hobgoblin's files. There are a lot of correspondences between him and what might be a love interest.

Tocrhor doesn't seem to have any official standing as an agent of the Qesemet, but he has commendations from the RES for his own survey work during past cycles.



> Are there any other RES agents on planet who might have communications gear?



No. There is an Infonet report that talks about some sort of Legionnaire splinter group working in the Aegis Sector. It doesn't look very reliable.



> What information does it have on Lachlan and Zuogrim? Their base of operations? Where might Lachlan go after fleeing Toril?



The pirate's base of operations is a starship known as the _Fire Wyvern_. It is a modified Iron Dragon-Class freighter (SR, p. 47).

The pirates have tons of contact through the sector but most of them have a solid alliance with Zugorim not Lachlan. If Zugorim manages to get off the planet and in contact with one of these people, Lachlan's going to have to run for the outer Outlands, if he knows what's good for him. However, if Zuogrim dies on Toril, Lachlan will likely be able to make peace with those contacts.

The closest contact is a man known only as Seak who can be found on Achol Fra, the primary world in the Zefferan Colonies (roughly 140 light years away). However, the crew of the Fire Wyvern is wanted in the colonies (and most places on the Golion side of the boundary). The safest place for the Fire Wyvern to go is star system known a Sout, which is far on the Altara side of the boundary. There is also a closer system, called Caralol, where the pirates have been forced to hide in the past. It is also on the other side of the boundary but it is a very dangerous system. While Shaz has never been in that system, he's heard of it. Deadly solar flares and its world are home to frightening aberrations.

The datapad has complete dossiers on the pirates including the crimes they've committed. Tocrhor is very detail oriented. I don't have such dossiers written for you, but I can say they are all guilt of piracy, kidnapping, murder, and a few other crimes I won't mention (especially Azara). Azara's file has a failed psych report from a time when she was incarcerated in the Blackward on Savell 6.

Tocrhor lists neither Zugorim nor Lachlan as being clinically insane. He notes Zugorim as being 'coldly calculating with a vicious temper'. The orc pirate will kill without hesitation, but he usually won't kill unless he wants to make a point or is cornered. He has a dark, twisted sense of humor and very little honor. Zugorim is considered to be infamous in the Aegis Sector. He is feared from Bluefall to edge of the inner Outlands. Few have dared to ever challenge him openly. His crew fears his rage. He's not a thinker and had always left that up to Lachlan who he believed was fanatically loyal to him. The orc pirate works hard to avoid the gaze of the Dragon Empire, and he's never raided any world within its official boundaries, or if he has, he's never been spotted or left survivors. Note that any Imperial citizen who grew up in this sector in the last 15 cycles has heard of Zugorim. He's that infamous. The only other Outlands pirate who is feared more is the leader of the Pirate Brigade, Thul Gulokas. And that is the one man Zugorim truly fears.

Lachlan dossier doesn't have anything in it that Shaz didn't already know about the man. He's a sharakim, a type of cursed humanoid that was once purely human. He is quick-minded rascal and an excellent pilot. He won't have any trouble with the _Fire Wyvern_. He's not tough hand to hand. He prefers to out-think his opponents and is usually four or five steps ahead of everyone he's ever faced. Shaz came the closest to catching him, of anyone. (That's not in the dossier.) He loves wealth more than anything. He cares little for power, although he likes to tear down governments. He's got a mean streak when it comes to humans and any other being with human blood. Lachlan's greatest weakness is his huge ego. It has gotten him into serious trouble, but his intellect has always managed to get him out of trouble.

*DM's Note:* Neither Lachlan nor Zugorim have ever spent a full 24 day in any jail or prison. Consider Lachlan a slippery fellow with contingencies that I don't even know. On a Intelligence roll, with a DC of 15, Lachlan will always escape, unless the PCs take great care to lock him down. Even then the DC increase by only 1 point for every idea the PCs come up with. He's scary smart and quick on his feet; however, he is not tough or strong (or he pretends to be weak). And he's butt ugly. I mean... U G L Y ! ! !

Zugorim has only managed to stay out of jail because he's had Lachlan's help. Now on his own, he'll be hard pressed to not end up in prison (if he survives Toril).


----------



## Knightfall

Will start working on replies soon. (I had to go out again yesterday and I'm having supper with my sister and dad tonight.) The replies will likely be staggered over a few days so I don't burn myself out.


----------



## Knightfall

Two new replies added. More to be added, hopefully, tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I had to do two errands today and four loads of laundry, so I'm really tired. 

I'm going to be working on my next reply for as long as I can before going to bed early. You guys will, hopefully, get at least one reply tomorrow. However, I do have physio tomorrow, so it won't be until later in the day.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], that is not the name of the current Magister. The current Magister is listed in Magic of Faerun on p. 187.


----------



## Knightfall

Time for bed.


----------



## KainG

Whoops! Guess I jumped the gun there. The way I read the dialog made it seem that way. I'll edit.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I spent most of today fighting through the snow with huge delays on the bus back and forth to West Edmonton Mall. By the time I got home, I was burnt out. (It was crazy slippery on the sidewalks.) I needed some me time, so I spent tonight watching two animated DC Comics movies on Netflix: Son of Batman and Green Lantern: First Flight. (I enjoyed the second one way more.)

I'm going to work a bit on the next reply but it won't go up until late tomorrow. I have to go to the farmers' market in the late morning.


----------



## KainG

Well, damn, winter already hitting hard, even by Canadian standards.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is finally up.


----------



## Knightfall

I have to update my two games on The Piazza first, before I add more replies for Realmsian Dragonstar.

It seems the consensus is to escort Haspur to Candlekeep, so my next post will reflect that decision.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm letting you know that you guys are next up for an update. I had a heavy duty physio session yesterday, and I decided to other things today. I'll probably take tomorrow off from updating as well. Keeping up with the posts has been making me a bit stressed, so it likely won't be until the end of the weekend before I start trying to write my next post.

Just FYI.


----------



## Shayuri

Cool deal. Thanks for keeping us in the loop!


----------



## KainG

No worries! I'm fine with the current pace of things. Gives me time to work on my own campaign, so take your time


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Cool deal. Thanks for keeping us in the loop!





KainG said:


> No worries! I'm fine with the current pace of things. Gives me time to work on my own campaign, so take your time



My goal is to have something up by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

It would be helpful for each of you gave me an idea what each of your PCs (and the cohorts) are doing, as the group prepares and helps with the evacuation. Just a little summary of what your particular PC is looking out for as he/she moves through the city and out onto the road.

And just post it here, OOC.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Soumral will make sure that people have what supplies they need, and that they are able to move easily enough while carrying/transporting said supplies. Also, if at all possible she'll try to replace the arrows that she used in the skirmish.


----------



## Knightfall

Three new posts added.


----------



## Shayuri

Silhouette will be absorbed most likely in the study of the objects retrieved from the Hall of Wonders.

As she's using Disguise Self at the moment, and that spell doesn't last a long time, she'll have to 'come out' once we're away from the city. If there's an RP scene in that interim I'll work it into that. If not, then...it's something to keep in mind. 

I think she'll also compose some letters and send them out to any agents she may have out and about, appraising them of the situation and advising them to leave cities and go to ground. See if she can't preserve something of her network, such as it is.


----------



## KainG

Once Kethrendil has ensured that Haspur is in a secure and comfortable place to rest, perhaps a room inside the Gondite temple, he go to see that G'axir's body is taken care of.  After doing, he will seek out someone to bring some messages to Evereska, hopefully a fellow elf. He will prepare two messages. One addressed to the Hill Council, detailing everything he had learned about what happened to the gods, the Weave, and everything he knows about the coming enemy and their advanced technology. He implores them to find secure refuges for the People, to help find a way to repair the Weave, and to work together with the other cities of the Heartlands in preparing to fight the Dragon Empire.

His second letter is addressed to his family, House Symbaern on Evermeet. He hopes that it can be brought to the island through Evereska. In it is much of the same details as the first letter, and he implores his family to bring this information to Queen Amlaruil and her advisors. He also adds that he will remain on the mainland, saying only that he is on a mission that may be a key part in repairing the Weave. If need be, his family could contact him at Baldur's Gate or Candlekeep.

After that, he start preparing for the trip to Candlekeep, seeing if he can get a carriage and getting supplies, and planning the route.


----------



## tekknowkub

Dakashi wants to take a few minutes and attempt to pray with Hadyri to share the news about the Dragonstar Empire and their journey to Candlekeep with Saridor.

Maybe he's still alive... maybe not... maybe they can give him a heads up otherwise.


----------



## Salthorae

Hey all, sorry for my MIA. Work turned up to 11 (working 14 hour days) plus having a colicy newborn is killing me sleep and time wise. 

It's calming down right now on both fronts so I'm going to catch up and post as soon as I can, sorry again!


----------



## Salthorae

Nelalwe will stay with Haspur and Shazer'a will go for the Hall of Wonder to see anything that might be relevant or useful to the group and/or resistance efforts. Then we should gather the group and move out as soon as we can is Shazer'as opinion


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rodan will go with his original intention; helping out with the evacuation until it is time to leave and escort Haspur to Candlekeep.


----------



## Knightfall

I had another busy day today. I'll try to get you guys some updates tomorrow. I have physio on Wednesday, once again, so I'll likely be pretty wiped out after that.


----------



## Knightfall

Grrr! It feels like my damn SI joint is inflamed again. Ow!

It might be a few days until I post again. Hopefully by the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

New post finally added.

Note than the Imperial battleship is not targeting Baldur's Gate, yet.


----------



## Knightfall

SI joint flareup again. Sorry, guys. We'll see how it is by the weekend. 

Ow!


----------



## Knightfall

SI joint has settled down a bit, but it's still sore. Was able to go to see Doctor Strange today. The big test will be the market tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Knightfall

You guys WILL get an update sometime this week. Probably closer to Friday.


----------



## Knightfall

Post added. Wil ladd a second post sometime a bit later tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting for at least one more post before I start working on my next set of replies.


----------



## Shayuri

Do you mean you're waiting on a post, or that we should wait for a post from you?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Do you mean you're waiting on a post, or that we should wait for a post from you?



Neither [MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION] nor [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION] has chimed in for a while, so I'm going to wait and give either of them a chance to post before I work on replies.


----------



## Shayuri

Ok sounds good!

I hope I didn't derail things too much with the reveal, but Silhouette can't maintain her disguise that long without borrowing Thrak's hat.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Replied. My characters tend to be quiet in most games that I'm in. If that's a problem I'll try to respond more.


----------



## Salthorae

huh, I haven't been getting any notices that posts were up! Let me go read the IC and respond quickly before madness descends tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Replied. My characters tend to be quiet in most games that I'm in. If that's a problem I'll try to respond more.



It's not a problem, and thanks for letting me know. I just wanted to make sure you were getting notification and still invested in the game.


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> huh, I haven't been getting any notices that posts were up! Let me go read the IC and respond quickly before madness descends tomorrow.



Yeah, EN World does that sometimes. The notification system isn't perfect.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Knightfall said:


> It's not a problem, and thanks for letting me know. I just wanted to make sure you were getting notification and still invested in the game.




Yes, I am very much still interested in the game. I figured Soumral was still assisting whomever with evacuation needs while looking for replacement arrows.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, the next two to thre days wil be really busy for me, so it might not be until Monday that I start working on replies. Errands to run tomorrow, farmers' market and an even on Saturday, and a Grey Cup* dinner with my sister and dad on Sunday (maybe).

*That would be CFL football, BTW.


----------



## Knightfall

I didn't forget about you guys. The weekend was very busy for me and it spilled over into week. I'll try to get replies up for you by the end of the week. We'll see how it goes. I have physio again today and physio on Monday.

Updates in December might be few and far between depending on how much family stuff comes up. I know I'll be going out this coming weekend, one night, for dinner with my dad and sis. I'll keep you guys up to date.


----------



## KainG

No worries. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Knightfall

It was a tough weekend pain-wise. Hopefully physio tomorrow will help settle down the issues with my back. {fingers crossed} Haven't spent a whole lot of time able to type on my computer. It's going to be bitterly cold here in Edmonton this coming week, so I won't be going out as much. Hopefully I'll be able to tackled writing some updates for you guys.

I think I might go to bed early tonight.


----------



## Salthorae

I have a newborn... this pace is good for me!


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> I have a newborn... this pace is good for me!



Good to know.


----------



## Knightfall

Post finally added. Will hopefully add at least one more tonight. Have to run an errand first, however.


----------



## Knightfall

Errand too k a lot out of me. It's damn cold outside. Brrr!

It will go up either tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Knightfall

More posts added. Roll for Imitative.


----------



## KainG

Kethrendil's Initiative: [1d20+3] = 6+3 = 9


----------



## Shayuri

Just to be sure I understand, the initiative roll isn't for the folks in the Halls of Loot, I mean, Wonders right?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Just to be sure I understand, the initiative roll isn't for the folks in the Halls of Loot, I mean, Wonders right?



No, you'll only roll initiative once you arrive on the scene.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Just a heads up for Knightfall. I'll be out of town from saturday until possibly tuesday. The family will be going to see my sister and her fiance for christmas.


----------



## Salthorae

What is the timing of the High Artificer battle vs. the bombardment beginning? Is there anything to indicate that we need to leave the hall of wonder?


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> What is the timing of the High Artificer battle vs. the bombardment beginning? Is there anything to indicate that we need to leave the hall of wonder?



The battle won't begin until after the bombardment has already started. BTW, I'm assuming that Nel is staying with Haspur when the others go into the Gondite temple.


----------



## Salthorae

yes, she will stay with him and following the battle we're all supposed to meet up with her to get him outta dodge!


----------



## tekknowkub

Dakashi Initiative: http://orokos.com/roll/468396: 1d20+2 *21*

Hadyri Iniiativet: http://orokos.com/roll/468397: 1d20+8 *13*


----------



## Knightfall

My next post will be either be on Christmas Day or the day after Boxing Day.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, it's going to be a while before I post again. I'm working on a mapping project in Hexographer that is taking up most of my personal time. Once it is semi-finished, I will be posting a link here on EN World. The map is for a well-known story hour that was one of my favorites to read back in the day. I've done a few maps using CC2 for it in the past, just for fun. My goal is to surprise the SH author with it. 

*EDIT:* Tada >> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?513058-Hexographer-Map-for-P-Cat-s-Spira


----------



## Knightfall

Alright, I'm going to start the combat tomorrow morning. Here are my Initiative rolls...

*Thalamond:* 1d20+5=9 (CRAAAAP!)
*Blazing Bones:* 1d20+7=17


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round One)*
Soumral: 29
Dakashi: 21
Calarek: 1d20+1=18
Blazing Bones: 17
Rodan: 17
Hadyri: 13
Kethrendil: 9
Thalamond: 9


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, Thalamond is still in his personal quarters, so he has full cover from where the PCs are currently. The blazing bones that was the acolyte in roughly 10 feet behind Dakashi and Hadyri from the point of view of the other characters entering the temple.

It appears that [MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION] is up first.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6855111]tekknowkub[/MENTION], Dakashi is up next. Also let me know what Hadyri is going to do on her turn.


----------



## Shayuri

Need anything from those of us not in the fight?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Need anything from those of us not in the fight?



Well, your PCs have come out of the Hall of Wonders into the street. The caravan of wagons is already on the move but still in sight. You can see Nel on the wagon with Haspur but the others aren't around. Your PCs aren't aware that the others are in the temple unless someone tells them.

Hmm, would the temple doors be open? I'm thinking that the others wouldn't have necessarily closed them after entering, so it's possible your PC might be able to see inside once they get close enough. If they head toward the temple's doors, they can enter the combat starting in the second round.

Make a Spot check.


----------



## tekknowkub

Dakashi is going to hit the High Artificer with 2 augmented energy currents (electricity), the High Artificer needs to make a reflex save for half damage, DC 25.

Energy current (electricity): 2#10d6 *40* *36*

If the other crazed looking acolyte is within 15ft of the High Artificer, he takes 1/2 the damage above... and can save for 1/4 damage.


----------



## tekknowkub

Hadyri is going to attack the acolyte who is nearest to us.

Unarmed 1, Unarmed 2, Snap Kick - Attack Rolls: 1d20+11 *29* 1d20+6 *11* 1d20+11 *30*

Unarmed 1, Unarmed 2, Snap Kick - Damage Rolls: 3#3d6 *7* *6* *4*


----------



## Knightfall

tekknowkub said:


> Dakashi is going to hit the High Artificer with 2 augmented energy currents (electricity), the High Artificer needs to make a reflex save for half damage, DC 25.
> 
> Energy current (electricity): 2#10d6 *40* *36*



I need a manifester level check: 1d20 + Dakashi's manifester level. I'll let you know if you penetrate the High Artificer's Power Resistance. I believe you have to roll twice.

FYI, I use the rule that if a character/creature has SR, PR is 10 points less. (The same is true for characters/creatures with PR, SR is 10 points less. Of course, if a creature is listed as having both then the numbers don't change.)

High Artificer's saves: 1d20+7=14+2=16, 1d20+7=11+2=13 *Crapola!*

C'mon, power resistence! {fingers crossed}



> If the other crazed looking acolyte is within 15ft of the High Artificer, he takes 1/2 the damage above... and can save for 1/4 damage.



The former acolyte, now burning bones, is not within 15 feet.


----------



## tekknowkub

Manifester level check vs SR: 2#1d20+12 *27* *20*


----------



## Knightfall

tekknowkub said:


> Manifester level check vs SR: 2#1d20+12 *27* *20*



The energy currents get through.

EDIT: How is your manifester level +12?


----------



## Knightfall

Reflex saves all around. DC is 15. Damage is 26 fire, half on a successful save.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], you're up next.

[sblock]Have Rodan make a Knowledge (religion) or Knowledge (the planes) check once he sees what has happened to the High Artificer.[/sblock]


----------



## tekknowkub

Its naturally +10, but when you choose Electricity for Energy Current it ups it +2 for saves and breaking power resistance. Each energy type has a different bonus it adds.

Dakashi Reflex Save: 1d20+7 *25*

Hadyri Reflex Save: 1d20+10 *22*

Hadyri has Evasion


----------



## Knightfall

tekknowkub said:


> Its naturally +10, but when you choose Electricity for Energy Current it ups it +2 for saves and breaking power resistance. Each energy type has a different bonus it adds.



Ah, okay. Good to know.



> Dakashi Reflex Save: 1d20+7 *25*
> 
> Hadyri Reflex Save: 1d20+10 *22*
> 
> Hadyri has Evasion



Okay, so half damage for Dakashi and no damage for Hadyri.


----------



## KainG

Kethrendil reflex save: [1d20+6] = 16+6 = 22

hp: 55/68


----------



## Buddha the DM

Reflex Save: 1d20+14 *15*

Soumral has Evasion as well.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rodan Reflex Save
[roll0]

Rodan Religion Check
[roll1]

OOC: Sorry for the delay.  Just came back from vacation. Before I state my action, I want to see what Rodan discovers.


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan Religion Check [16]
> 
> OOC: Sorry for the delay.  Just came back from vacation. Before I state my action, I want to see what Rodan discovers.



No worries, we're just getting back into it. Here's the result for your check...

[sblock="Knowledge (religion) Check"]When Rodan sees the High Artificer, he immediately has flashbacks to the invasion of his homeworld. Many of his own people's clerics were changed in this way. They were, as it would become known to him, Subsumed. When in this state, a cleric has given himself over to an Aspect of the Unification Church. Each transformation is different, yet he knows the result is a foe that is hard to stop. The aura surrounding Thalamond is unmistakable, as is how it affected the acolyte.

The Subsumbed clerics that his people faced on his own world were nearly unstoppable. The more powerful the cleric was before being changed, the harder it is to hurt them. (Rodan is bit surprised that Dakashi managed to damage the man.)

Unfortunately, your roll wasn't high enough for Rodan to remember all the magical and physical protections that are now guarding the man, but Rodan can surmise they are substantial.[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION],

Reminder, _Break Enchantment_ has a casting time of 1 minute.


----------



## Shayuri

Knightfall said:


> Well, your PCs have come out of the Hall of Wonders into the street. The caravan of wagons is already on the move but still in sight. You can see Nel on the wagon with Haspur but the others aren't around. Your PCs aren't aware that the others are in the temple unless someone tells them.
> 
> Hmm, would the temple doors be open? I'm thinking that the others wouldn't have necessarily closed them after entering, so it's possible your PC might be able to see inside once they get close enough. If they head toward the temple's doors, they can enter the combat starting in the second round.
> 
> Make a Spot check.




Oh good god, I totally missed this my first time past. *facepalm*

Spot: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Oh good god, I totally missed this my first time past. *facepalm*
> 
> Spot: [roll0]



Since the doors to the temple are open, I'm going to say that your PC sees the fight going on in the temple. Since your PC is aware, her initiative is considered 1 higher than Soumral (so, 30) for the purposes of the start of the second round.

I'm assuming your PC is going to make Shaz aware of what's going one, unless you post otherwise. The hobgoblin is going to roll initiative normally (as a NPC, he's going to be unaware).


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling a caster level check for Rodan > 1d20+10=29

Wow, why can't I roll that well for myself!? 

That beat's the High Artificer's SR.

Dispel check against aura's enchantment > 1d20+10=11 (failure)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], you're up!


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, when Keth sees the high Artificer, he notes that the cleric's eye sockets ARE EXACTLY like how his friends eyes looked before the man died from the poison he drank.


----------



## KainG

Woo! That's a good hit!


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Two)*

Silhouette: 30
Shazer'a: 29
Soumral: 29 (held)
Dakashi: 21
Blazing Bones (was Calarek): 18
Rodan: 17
Blazing Bones (was Hadyri): 13
Kethrendil: 9
Thalamond: 9
Tocrhor: 8
Thak: 3

      [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], you go first this round. You didn't say that your PC was going to let Shaz and the hobgoblin know so, they aren't aware something is wrong until Sil heads into the temple.

Salthorae, roll initiative as normal for your PC.

Tocrhor is not paying attention to the temple, so he doesn't come in until the end of the round (as if I rolled an 8).


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Woo! That's a good hit!



Indeed it was.


----------



## Shayuri

Sorry, I thought you said you were assuming she was unless I said she wasn't. 

That said, she is telling them the moment she knows something's up, and heading towards the temple with Thak in tow.


----------



## Knightfall

I need Will saves for all the PCs (and cohort) in the temple at the end of round 1.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Sorry, I thought you said you were assuming she was unless I said she wasn't.
> 
> That said, she is telling them the moment she knows something's up, and heading towards the temple with Thak in tow.



Hmm, I think I did say that, didn't I.

I do want you to roll for Thak, as normal, however.


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae, it's up to you. You can either roll or have him come in right after Silhouette.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Soumral's Will Save: 1d20+4 *12*


----------



## Shayuri

Oops, it's Thrak. I keep getting that mixed up, lol.

Init: [roll0]

lol...wow, well, way to plod along there, Thrak. He's big, but not always quick.


----------



## tekknowkub

Hadyri's Will Save: 1d20+11 *12*

Dakashi is immune to Mass Hold Person because Elan's are Aberrations and not Humanoid. 

On Dakashi's next turn, two more energy currents (electricity) for the High Artificer.

Manifester level check vs SR: 2#1d20+12 *16* *17*

Energy current (electricity): 2#10d6 *34* *37*


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral's Will Save: 1d20+4 *12*



Okay, so Soumral is held and she takes 2d8=11 points of Divine damage.


----------



## Knightfall

tekknowkub said:


> Hadyri's Will Save: 1d20+11 *12*



Hadyri is held and takes 2d8=9 points of Divine damage.

The Fortitude saving throw is 34 vs. being killed and turned into a blazing bones.

If she fails, I'll need to know how many hp she had left after taking the 9 damage.



> Dakashi is immune to Mass Hold Person because Elan's are Aberrations and not Humanoid.



Riiight, I'd forgotten that. Thanks for the reminder.



> On Dakashi's next turn, two more energy currents (electricity) for the High Artificer.
> 
> Manifester level check vs SR: 2#1d20+12 *16* *17*
> 
> Energy current (electricity): 2#10d6 *34* *37*



Okay.


----------



## Knightfall

Going to wait for Salthorae and all the Will saving throws.

BBL.


----------



## KainG

Kethrendil's Will save: [1d20+8] = 19+8 = 27

Wahoo!


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Kethrendil's Will save: [1d20+8] = 19+8 = 27
> 
> Wahoo!



Okay, you're PC is not held and your PC doesn't take any Divine damage. Luck is on your PC's side. The spirit of Tymora must be watching over him.


----------



## Shayuri

DC 34? Er. Whoa.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> DC 34? Er. Whoa.



It's for Hadyri against the secondary effect of the aura.


----------



## tekknowkub

As an immediate action, Hadyri is going to expend her Psionic focus to get a +4 on this save from her Still Mind class feature.

Hadyri's Fortitude Save: 1d20+13 *22*

FYI, even with her bonuses and rolling a natural 20, it was impossible for her to make this Save.

She had 50 HP at the time of her death.

P.S. Are there more than 3 allies with me? If there are 3 or less here, I'll change my action to psionic teleport us the 'F' outta here.


----------



## KainG

Nat 20 on a save would have been an automatic success. No luck here sadly


----------



## Shayuri

Even so, that's a pretty wacky high DC. I'm kind of glad Thrak's gonna be late to the party. :/


----------



## Knightfall

tekknowkub said:


> As an immediate action, Hadyri is going to expend her Psionic focus to get a +4 on this save from her Still Mind class feature.
> 
> Hadyri's Fortitude Save: 1d20+13 *22*
> 
> FYI, even with her bonuses and rolling a natural 20, it was impossible for her to make this Save.
> 
> She had 50 HP at the time of her death.



Yeah, you would have had to have rolled a natural 20.


----------



## Knightfall

Not sure whether or not [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION] is getting his notifications properly, so I'm going to slate him in right after Sil. [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], still need a Will saving throw for Rodan.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rodan will save
[roll0]


----------



## Buddha the DM

Holy..


----------



## Shayuri

Rodan swallows Godzilla's atomic breath!


----------



## Salthorae

Soo... yeah, wow! I missed a ton. 

I was not getting notifications I guess, and I just thought to myself, "self, you haven't checked into Realmsian Dragonstar in a while... I wonder if you've missed anything and not been notified." Sooo, yeah. Let me read back and see where I can slot in at this point. 

Sorry all for the absence!


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> Soo... yeah, wow! I missed a ton.
> 
> I was not getting notifications I guess, and I just thought to myself, "self, you haven't checked into Realmsian Dragonstar in a while... I wonder if you've missed anything and not been notified." Sooo, yeah. Let me read back and see where I can slot in at this point.
> 
> Sorry all for the absence!



That's what I figured. EN World's notification system is a bit wonky. If you continue to have issues, you should the moderators know. It worked out okay, though. I was going to try to post a reply for [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], but the site was really slow yesterday and then when it gave me a bad gateway notice, I switched to mapmaking in Hexographer.

BTW, Shayuri, you can make an attack once you get inside the temple.


----------



## Knightfall

Idriane's initiative roll: 1d20+3=15


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Two)*

Silhouette: 30
Soumral: 29 (held)
Shazer'a: 29
Dakashi: 21
Blazing Bones (was Calarek): 18
Rodan: 17
Idriane: 15
Blazing Bones (was Hadyri): 13
Kethrendil: 9
Thalamond: 9
Thak: 3
Tocrhor: 2


----------



## Knightfall

I decided to re-post the Initiative order since I've had to update it several times since I first posted it.

EDIT: I also dropped Tocrhor to go last in the round since he wasn't really paying attention outside of the temple.


----------



## Shayuri

Thanks for that. 

How the heck did I get init 30? Wow. 

Uh, ok. Um. So I see crazy hell-gnome, friendlies, and burny skeletons?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> How the heck did I get init 30? Wow.
> 
> Uh, ok. Um. So I see crazy hell-gnome, friendlies, and burny skeletons?



Because your Spot check was successful, Sil came into the combat aware. That means she immediately comes in at the top of the order. Since Shaz is also a PC, I slotted him in right after her, since you said you warned him and the others. (But I chose to have you roll for Thak since he's a cohort, not a PC, and I decided to put the hobgoblin at the end.)

Hell-gnome? Thalamond is not a gnome. But yes, there is him, the other PCs, and two burning bones that were Calarek and Hadyri.


----------



## Shayuri

Oh, sorry...I thought the high priest of Gond would be a gnome. But maybe I'm completely off about where we are?

Hm. Is Thalamond a human then? I'm getting an idea about something I might be able to doooo...


----------



## Knightfall

So, you're up first, then [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION].

Soumral is held and tekknowkub already posted his 2nd round actions for Dakashi.


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae, make a Spellcraft check for Shaz.

Nevermind, why did I think you PC had spells.

*EDIT 2:* Ah Ha! Duskblade, right! And Spellcraft +10. That's what I thought. Man, my brain is not working today.

Other's can make the Spellcraft check, as well, but native characters of Toril take a -6 penalty on the roll.


----------



## Shayuri

Is Thalamond human? And are any of the PC's visibly muscley or well suited to grapple?

To share my thought OOC, Sil's thinking of Silencing the area Thalamond's in, and then telling someone to run up and grapple him to keep him in the area.

But if, to her best judgement, Thala's either too big and strong, or the available PCs are too weak and spindly, she'll go with Plan B.

And she's going to have Thrak stay right the hell where he is.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Is Thalamond human? And are any of the PC's visibly muscley or well suited to grapple?



Yes, he was human. What he is now, she can't really know. Shazer'a is probably the strongest PC in the group.



> To share my thought OOC, Sil's thinking of Silencing the area Thalamond's in, and then telling someone to run up and grapple him to keep him in the area.
> 
> But if, to her best judgement, Thala's either too big and strong, or the available PCs are too weak and spindly, she'll go with Plan B.
> 
> And she's going to have Thrak stay right the hell where he is.



The aura surrounding Thalamond is highly protective. Sil can make a Spellcraft check to figure out what spells are active on him, although she takes a -6 penalty for two spell effects on him, in particular.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm, okay that would be good to know.

Spellcraft at -6! [roll0]

YOUR SECRETS ARE NOT SAFE FROM MEEEEEE


----------



## KainG

Spellcraft (+10) with -6 penalty: [1d20+4] = 11+4 = 15


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Hm, okay that would be good to know.
> 
> Spellcraft at -6! [roll0]
> 
> YOUR SECRETS ARE NOT SAFE FROM MEEEEEE



Okay, that's impressive. So the check is 37 for the standard spells. Yikes!

[sblock="Sil's Results"]There are four spells active on the High Artificer that she can visibly see. The first two are obvious, as the two spell effects part of the aura protecting Thalamond. The first is a lesser globe of invulnerability. The second is a magic circle spell that is protecting him from both good and evil (yes, at the same time). Both effects are out to a radius of 20-ft., regardless of what it says in the PHB. Lesser globe of invulnerability will prevent silence from taking effects within the aura, but Sil could cast it on the edge of the of the aura (but it's is also only 20 ft., so...).

The other two are what I'm referring to as Imperial spells. These spells either were developed by the Dragon Empire or are so rare that they aren't widely known in on Toril. The first is called Total Protection. It makes the caster temporarily invulnerable to all the elements (acid, cold, fire, electricity, and sonic) and to radiation (that would probably be the one aspect she doesn't know). On Toril, the only known spellbooks that have this spell in it are in Lantan. They guard it jealously.

The other spell is a homebrewed spell I discovered here on EN World created by the Jester for his Cydra campaigns...
_________________________________

*Marius’ Double Actions*
_By James "the Jester" Sutherland_
Transmutation (Time)
Level: Chr 6, Dragonstar 7, Sor/Wiz 7, Time 7
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1d4 rounds

This spell allows you to take two rounds worth of actions on your turn, including two standard actions and two move-equivalent actions. If you do not otherwise move during your turn you may make two five-foot-steps, but if you do the second one is subject to attacks of opportunity. This spell does not allow you to cast additional Quickened spells in the round.

Material Component: A bit of sand from the Temporal Prime.
_________________________________

As far as Sil knows, this spell hasn't been used regularly on Toril for over a thousand years. The powers-that-be considered it extremely dangerous, so its use was banned by most of the religions and arcane schools. Archmages such as the Sage of Shadowdale are the only characters on Toril who'd have access to it at this time and they wouldn't use it unless severely threatened. Those that discover it and use it are hunted.

How Sil learned about the spell is up to you, but she's NEVER seen the spell in a spellbook.

*DM's Note:* The Dragon Empire has no such qualms about powerful magicks being available to EVERYONE. If a class's spell list goes up to 7th-level, that class can cast the spell. It makes Imperial casters very dangerous. The spell isn't well known in the Outlands, but rebels often use it.[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Spellcraft (+10) with -6 penalty: [1d20+4] = 11+4 = 15



So for the non-Imperial spells, the check is 21.

There aren't any spells (known on Toril) active on the High Artificer that Keth can identify.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm. Would the Lesser Globe also negate Dispel Magic? I've always been a little unclear about whether those can be dispelled. It seems like you ought to be able to target the spell itself with the dispel...but if it doesn't get dispelled, it might shield the other effects?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Hm. Would the Lesser Globe also negate Dispel Magic? I've always been a little unclear about whether those can be dispelled. It seems like you ought to be able to target the spell itself with the dispel...but if it doesn't get dispelled, it might shield the other effects?



The way I've interpreted dispel magic (for this fight *) is that it will only dispel the Lesser Globe and nothing else. In reality, it probably shouldn't be able to affect it since it is a 3rd-level spell for all its listed classes except druids (which is 4th). I think in future fights, PCs will have to use Greater Dispel Magic.

* I already let Rodan try to dispel it, so your PC should get a crack at it too.


----------



## Knightfall

BBL


----------



## Shayuri

Fellow players!

Are y'all trying to FIGHT this guy, or FLEE this guy? Sil could probably tell by watching y'all, and it'll make a difference as far as what she tries to do this round.


----------



## KainG

Knightfall said:


> The way I've interpreted dispel magic (for this fight *) is that it will only dispel the Lesser Globe and nothing else. In reality, it probably shouldn't be able to affect it since it is a 3rd-level spell for all its listed classes except druids (which is 4th). I think in future fights, PCs will have to use Greater Dispel Magic.
> 
> * I already let Rodan try to dispel it, so your PC should get a crack at it too.





Was wondering about that, and I looked up Lesser Globe: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/globeOfInvulnerabilityLesser.htm. The description specifically says that a targeted _dispel magic_ can work against it. So you got it right the first time.

Here's a question: would _dispelling touch_ act the same as _dispel magic_? It's from PHB2 and is a 3rd-level duskblade spell.



Shayuri said:


> Fellow players!
> 
> Are y'all trying to FIGHT this guy, or FLEE this guy? Sil could probably tell by watching y'all, and it'll make a difference as far as what she tries to do this round.




Been pondering that as well. Only Soumral is held, and Keth can potentially dispel that with _dispelling touch_. We're one down, and bad guys got two up. Blazing bones pack a punch with that firestorm, but can be taken down. Thalamond is the big unknown, presumably powerful before his transformation and even moreso after. That ability he has to hold us is pretty dangerous, plus any cohorts and other low level allies are more of a risk of aiding the enemy by getting transformed.

We got on solid hit on Thalamond with the energy current. Maybe risk a few more hits on him to see how he holds up?


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Was wondering about that, and I looked up Lesser Globe: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/globeOfInvulnerabilityLesser.htm. The description specifically says that a targeted _dispel magic_ can work against it. So you got it right the first time.
> 
> Here's a question: would _dispelling touch_ act the same as _dispel magic_? It's from PHB2 and is a 3rd-level duskblade spell.



It affects the highest level spell on a touched creature, object, or spell effect first and if the caster level check fails, it continues on until it dispels at least one spell. However, that won't work against the High Artificer since it's a 3rd-level spell and doesn't specifically say in its description that it works against Lesser Globe. So, it's similar to Dispel Magic but not exactly the same.

Now, it's fine to use it on Soumral to remove her held status.


----------



## Salthorae

Spellcraft for Shazer'a - 1d20+10 (19) = 29

Out of character, that aura scares the crap out of me as I think that I'm subject to the secondary effect of turning into a blazing bone (7HD over here) just like a cohort, and my Will save has a 33% chance of passing vs. Hold effect and my Fort is +12 which is good, but at best <50% success rate depending on damage dealt. 

In character, Shazer'a probably hasn't fought a Subsumed before, but recognizes the dire threat of a High Priest converted to a Dragon Empire Aspect, and would want to put him down... I could toss an Adhesive grenade in there to slow the High Priest and skeletons down a bit or I can charge in and try to slam as much physical damage into the priest as possible before his aura gets me!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Shayuri said:


> Fellow players!
> 
> Are y'all trying to FIGHT this guy, or FLEE this guy? Sil could probably tell by watching y'all, and it'll make a difference as far as what she tries to do this round.




OOC: Rodan would vote for his first suggestion and go for fleeing.  Do we gain anything by fighting?  What do we lose if we flee?  This city is about to be destroyed anyway.


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> Spellcraft for Shazer'a - 1d20+10 (19) = 29



Shaz knows everything in the sblock under my post for Sil's Spellcraft roll results (roughly 10 posts ago on this thread), except for the specifics on the details about Lantan and other Toril facts. (He doesn't know who Elminster is.) Also, there are some Imperial specifics for the active spells on the High Artificer, as detailed below.
[sblock="Shaz's Results"]The first big thing is the aura. The Lesser Globe and Magic Circle are the heart of the aura, which is considered supernatural. Shaz would know this fact and know that dispelling the aura, while possible, won't be easy. The two spells together are known as the Aura of the Subsumed. The Mass Hold Person effect only comes into effect when the High Artificer extends the aura (a Standard Action he can do every round). Shaz knows that as long as the aura isn't extended, the divine damage and transformative ability doesn't come into play.

He would also know that the aura gives the High Artificer Spell Resistance.

The other two spells are Imperial spells. There is the homebrewed spell, Double Actions, that I already posted in the other sblock. Imperial caster love to use that spells to surprise their enemies, but it would be something that Shaz has seen before. He knows it won't last long. The second Imperial spell is Total Protection from the Starfarer's Handbook. With that in place, energy attacks won't be as useful against him.[/sblock]



> Out of character, that aura scares the crap out of me as I think that I'm subject to the secondary effect of turning into a blazing bone (7HD over here) just like a cohort, and my Will save has a 33% chance of passing vs. Hold effect and my Fort is +12 which is good, but at best <50% success rate depending on damage dealt.



Hmm, yes you are. I missed that. Having a good Fortitude save, as Shaz does, means he likely won't have to worry about being turned into a blazing bones unless he takes maximum divine damage and you roll poorly. It's a risky situation for him.

Warning! Idriane is as well and a certain hobgoblin is too. 

Tocrhor will be peeing his pants shortly. He knows what a Subsumed is and it scares the crap out of him.



> In character, Shazer'a probably hasn't fought a Subsumed before, but recognizes the dire threat of a High Priest converted to a Dragon Empire Aspect, and would want to put him down... I could toss an Adhesive grenade in there to slow the High Priest and skeletons down a bit or I can charge in and try to slam as much physical damage into the priest as possible before his aura gets me!



As a former Imperial Legionnaire, Shaz has heard stories of the Subsumed but likely hasn't seen one in action. They don't walk down the street casually on Imperial worlds or are assigned to work in the legions. And, a Subsumed isn't a true Aspect, but they are considered very, very dangerous. A sort of Imperial bogeyman that is used to scare children. Many in the legions scoff at the idea of them existing, but enough of Shaz's ex-commanders have insisted they exist that Shaz became convinced they do.

Note that not all Subsumed are considered evil. it depends on what Aspect of the Unification Church alters them. What they are is fanatically loyal to the Unification Church and the Dragon Empire. Once converted into a Subsumed, they is no coming back.


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Rodan would vote for his first suggestion and go for fleeing.  Do we gain anything by fighting?  What do we lose if we flee?  This city is about to be destroyed anyway.



That is an idea the PCs might have to consider. If any of the other NPCs, or Shaaz, are transformed by the aura, they are going to be severely outmatched very quickly. Fleeing will also have repercussions for the city too, if Thalamond is free to roam the city.


----------



## Salthorae

IC I really want to kill this thing, as it's hugely dangerous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shayuri

So I'll share my thoughts, as I need to post today.

Silhouette can hit him with Solid Fog, encapsulating him. That'll get through the Globe (4th level spell), and ignores spell resistance and so on. It won't HURT him, but it will blind him and slow him to a crawl. Unless he can teleport, it should buy us time to get the frak out of here.

She can also roll the dice and try a Dispel. That will be very risky because it's uncertain to work...and even if it DOES work all it'll do is bring down the Globe. He'll still have his aura of doom, and his OP 2x action spell, and his energy immunity. I could also try Mass Whelm, which is 9d6 nonlethal if it sticks, but since he's a cleric his Wis save is probably high, and he may or may not still be 'living.'

I bring this up because what SIL is heavily leaning towards is just popping Solid Fog and bugging out. However, that would be a bit of a arseholish thing to do, playerwise, if everyone was committed to the fight.

I can spin it IC if she tries to soften him up so that her loyal minions (that's you guys ) can fight him off.

Since it can work either way, I do want to consult with y'all before I make a choice that affects all of us.


----------



## Knightfall

Uh oh, it looks like I messed up the DC for Hadyri's save against beings turned into a blazing bones.

It was only a DC of 27. She still didn't make it, but 34 was the wrong number.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Shayuri

Hah! 27 is far more sane number.  Still high, but not freakishly.


----------



## Salthorae

Shayuri said:


> Hah! 27 is far more sane number.  Still high, but not freakishly.




Even i with my high Fort though would need a 15 to pass!

Shaz is all for fighting and dying gloriously!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Uhm, still waiting.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Knightfall said:


> Uhm, still waiting.




Did I miss something because I thought I was held and unable to act.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Did I miss something because I thought I was held and unable to act.



I'm waiting for [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] to decide what Silhouette is going to do.


----------



## KainG

Do the held people get another will save every round to try to break free?


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Do the held people get another will save every round to try to break free?



If that's what it say in the PHB, then 'yes'. I'll double check tomorrow, but I think it's 'no' unless they are attacked.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], Shaz is up next.

Sil just cast solid fog on the High Artificer.

FYI  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], if your intention is to get the blazing bones in the solid fog as well, you'll also hit Keth. He's standing right next to the blazing bones that was Calarek.


----------



## Shayuri

Ah, my bad, I was unclear on that.

In that case, the bones blaze free of fog.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Ah, my bad, I was unclear on that.
> 
> In that case, the bones blaze free of fog.



Okay, I'll change my reply for you then.


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall said:


> If that's what it say in the PHB, then 'yes'. I'll double check tomorrow, but I think it's 'no' unless they are attacked.




 [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], after checking the book, it looks like a held person does make a save every round on their turn to end the effect. So, [MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION]'s Pc gets to attempt a save this round on her turn.

(Coming up right after Shaz.)


----------



## Knightfall

Going to bed early. I'll check back in tomorrow.


----------



## epogue

finally found it 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...n-Dragonstar-The-Battle-of-Toril-PbP-Game-OOC


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> finally found it
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...n-Dragonstar-The-Battle-of-Toril-PbP-Game-OOC



I sent you a private message about the game.


----------



## Knightfall

Still waiting for [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION] to post Shaz's actions. Pushing him back behind Soumral. [MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION], roll another Will save to break the hold person.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Soumral's will save sucks.

Will Save: 1d20+4 *11*


----------



## Knightfall

tekknowkub said:


> On Dakashi's next turn, two more energy currents (electricity) for the High Artificer.
> 
> Manifester level check vs SR: 2#1d20+12 *16* *17*
> 
> Energy current (electricity): 2#10d6 *34* *37*



With Sil's solid fog, Dakashi doesn't have line of sight to the High Artificer. you still have line of effect, however, and can try to hit the "square" where Thalamond is standing. It is a total concealment so there is a 50% miss chance.



tekknowkub said:


> P.S. Are there more than 3 allies with me? If there are 3 or less here, I'll change my action to psionic teleport us the 'F' outta here.



Oops, I missed this question.

On Dakashi's turn, there will be more than 3 others in the temple. If Silhouette and Shaz had entered the temple before the elan's action, there would only have been Soumral, Rodan, and Kethrendil left in the temple in addition to him.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral's will save sucks.
> 
> Will Save: 1d20+4 *11*



I see that.


----------



## Knightfall

If Salthorae remains MIA by the end of the day, I will move on and delay Shaz.


----------



## Knightfall

Re-posting the Initiative order...

*Initiative Order (Round Two)*
Silhouette: 30
Soumral: 29 (no longer held)
Dakashi: 21
Blazing Bones (was Calarek): 18
Rodan: 17
Shazer'a: 17
Idriane: 15
Blazing Bones (was Hadyri): 13
Kethrendil: 9
Thalamond: 9
Thak: 3
Tocrhor: 2


----------



## Shayuri

Round two is the one I did Solid Fog in right? So even though I'm at the top of that init order, it's not actually my turn?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Round two is the one I did Solid Fog in right? So even though I'm at the top of that init order, it's not actually my turn?



Correct. You're done for the round until Thak comes up.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], your action for Rodan.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], did you get a notification for the above post? Do you want me to delay you until later in the round?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No, I didn't get the notification on my e-mail.  Weird.  Standby while I think on my action.


----------



## Knightfall

I need Reflex saves for Dakashi and Kethrendil. Neither of who have fallen back yet. Silhouette, Rodan, and Shazer'a have all fallen back far enough to be out of range. Soumral doesn't get a save, but she gets another save vs. the Hold Person, if she lives. (I haven't rolled damage for the firestorm yet.)

Neither Thak nor Tocrhor are in the temple, so both are out of range. I will roll for Idriane.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rolled really low for the Firestorm damage:* 6d6=13

*Idriane's save:* 1d20+1=7 (failed)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], you're up.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Soumral has not protection from fire other than the standard getting the hell out of its way. So she takes full rolled damage.


----------



## Knightfall

BBL.


----------



## KainG

I don't think that save was enough. If that's the case, Kethrendil is down to 42/68 hp and should have 5 1st-level spells left for the day.


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> I don't think that save was enough. If that's the case, Kethrendil is down to 42/68 hp and should have 5 1st-level spells left for the day.



It was failed save. And your attack was a miss.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I need to know roughly where all the character's are standing in regards to the double doors leading into the temple (a 10-foot wide space).

 [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], you said Shaz is covering everyone in the temple. Where exactly is he. [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], the same thing for Rodan.

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], I'm assuming that Sil moved as far as she could after casting the solid fog, right?


----------



## Knightfall

Also, Shayuri, is Thak going to do anything this round or just fall back?


----------



## Knightfall

Okay,

The High Artificer can see through the _solid fog_ due to a special ability he has as a subsumed. It is not a hindrance for him. I'll let you all try to surmise how he can see. 

He is casting two spells. The first is not offensive but the second is, a _fire storm_ spell. PCs can make a Spellcraft check, with a -2 circumstance penalty (since they cannot see him), to know what he is casting. Those who successfully detect the _fire storm_ casting get a +2 circumstance bonus on their Reflex save.


----------



## Knightfall

Thalamond can fill 30 10-foot cubes, which means the fire storm hits everyone in the temple, as well as many outside the temple. The spell is shapeable, but I'm not sure whether or not he has to be able to see the "squares" outside the temple or just place the center of the spell in the main door way and fill every 10-foot cube around it up to the edge of where he is standing.


----------



## Shayuri

Silhouette is not hanging around something that strong, no. She withdrew from the door as far as she could after casting the spell, and not in a straight line. Thak she waved away, so he's moving along the street away from the church towards the nearest city gate, but not letting Silhouette out of his sight.

Spellcraft: [roll0] (this includes the -2 penalty)
Reflex save: [roll1] (may be at +2 depending on spellcraft result; not included in roll)


----------



## KainG

Spellcraft: [1d20+8] = 17+8 = 25 (includes the -2 penalty)
Reflex save: [1d20+6] = 10+6 = 16 (add +2 if Spellcraft succeeds)

Dang, really regretting not using a turn to put some fire resistance on...


----------



## Shayuri

Can we run away yet? Being able to see won't help him if he can't move out of there and we all run away.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette is not hanging around something that strong, no. She withdrew from the door as far as she could after casting the spell, and not in a straight line. Thak she waved away, so he's moving along the street away from the church towards the nearest city gate, but not letting Silhouette out of his sight.
> 
> Spellcraft: [roll0] (this includes the -2 penalty)
> Reflex save: [roll1] (may be at +2 depending on spellcraft result; not included in roll)



I would say that Thak is clear of the _fire storm_ spell but not Sil.

Spellcraft successful, Reflex save is not.



KainG said:


> Spellcraft: [1d20+8] = 17+8 = 25 (includes the -2 penalty)
> Reflex save: [1d20+6] = 10+6 = 16 (add +2 if Spellcraft succeeds)
> 
> Dang, really regretting not using a turn to put some fire resistance on...



Spellcraft is successful but Reflex save is not.

[sblock="Spellcraft results"]Both Keth and Sil can determine that the High Artificer is casting both _Freedom of Movement_ and the _Fire Storm_.[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Can we run away yet? Being able to see won't help him if he can't move out of there and we all run away.



See the previous post's SBLOCK.


----------



## Knightfall

*Fire Storm spell damage:* 15d6=58


----------



## Shayuri

lol...and that's Silhouette down. By one stinkin' point.

Ah well. Thrak can get to her.

Um. So.

I'll just sit over here and ponder my next character, I guess.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> lol...and that's Silhouette down. By one stinkin' point.
> 
> Ah well. Thrak can get to her.
> 
> Um. So.
> 
> I'll just sit over here and ponder my next character, I guess.



I just added a post for what Thrak sees.


----------



## Knightfall

*Idriane's save:* 1d20+1=13 (failed)
*Tocrhor's save:* 1d20+6=21 (failed)


----------



## Shayuri

21 failed...lol

Alrighty then.

Well, Silhouette won't die...but I dunno if there'll be a party left after this. So it may not matter.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> 21 failed...lol
> 
> Alrighty then.
> 
> Well, Silhouette won't die...but I dunno if there'll be a party left after this. So it may not matter.



The DC is 25. He was close. And he didn't have enough hit points left to survive.


----------



## Knightfall

FYi, death's door for my campaigns is minus your unmodified Constitution score. So if your Con score is 15 without magical bonuses, your Pc only dies once he/she reaches -16.


----------



## Shayuri

DC25 is pretty nutty for level 9 characters though. Just saying. 

I mean, I get that we're sort of intentionally being exposed to forces waaaaaaaaaaaaaay beyond our power level to drive home that we are small fish in a suddenly much bigger ocean, but damn. 

Yeah, Sil's okay. She was only -1 HP. She had 53 HP, and 5 fire resistance. Aaaaaallmost tanked the firestorm. Hee hee.


----------



## Knightfall

That's all for me tonight. Be back tomorrow.


----------



## KainG

Aaaaaaand that's that for Kethrendil. Down to -16 hp with only 12 Con. Sweet water and light laughter, you happy-go-lucky elf. o7

Now I'm really kicking myself for not casting _resist energy_ at first opportunity.

Ah well, time for Ghost Wolf to storm in!


----------



## Buddha the DM

Soumral is at 13 of 37 hp after the firestorm.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

By the doors, but slightly off to the left side, so to avoid having Rodan's back exposed to someone ambushing from behind.

Rodan Spellcraft Check: [roll0]
Rodan Reflex Check: [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral is at 13 of 37 hp after the firestorm.



So, you didn't make the save but Evasion saved her, right?


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Aaaaaaand that's that for Kethrendil. Down to -16 hp with only 12 Con. Sweet water and light laughter, you happy-go-lucky elf. o7
> 
> Now I'm really kicking myself for not casting _resist energy_ at first opportunity.



It's too bad. I really liked Keth.



> Ah well, time for Ghost Wolf to storm in!



Where would he be at this point? Think about his introduction.


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> By the doors, but slightly off to the left side, so to avoid having Rodan's back exposed to someone ambushing from behind.
> 
> Rodan Spellcraft Check: [roll0]
> Rodan Reflex Check: [roll1]



So, Rodan doesn't decipher the spells being cast, and he doesn't make his save against the _fire storm_ spell.

BTW, your PC sheet in the rogues gallery thread seems unclear when it comes to hit points.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6855111]tekknowkub[/MENTION], did you want me to roll the Reflex saves for Dakashi? I need one vs. the firestorm ability of the burning bones and one against the fire storm spell cast by the High Artificer.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Knightfall said:


> So, you didn't make the save but Evasion saved her, right?



I thought that damage was after both save and evasion. If I got it wrong I apologize, and I'll accept whatever you deem is the correct number of hit points.


----------



## KainG

Knightfall said:


> Where would he be at this point? Think about his introduction.




My original idea was Yin Hun had infiltrated in Baldur's Gate to set up a safe house at the start of the game. He and his cohort Emiko would have just started in an abandoned house when the pirates attacked. After gearing up, Yin Hun would sneak through the city, staying out of sight from the locals, heading towards the battle with the space pirates. The fight would be over after he arrives. He would keep tabs as to where everyone was gathering, namely the temple. From a nearby hiding spot, he would be observing and planning with Emiko over the comms.

I wonder if he could have attempted to chase down Zugorim, if he was able to see him flee from the site of the battle.

I also think it would be pretty cinematic to have him storm the into the temple and lay down cover fire to help the others get out.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> I thought that damage was after both save and evasion. If I got it wrong I apologize, and I'll accept whatever you deem is the correct number of hit points.



Soumral took 13 points of damage from the blazing bones firestorm ability. The _firestorm_ spell cast by the High Artificer does 58 points of damage to a character on a failed save. With Evasion, she takes no damage on a successful save but takes full damage on failed save. I'm assuming she doesn't have Improved Evasion, right?

I didn't roll a save for your PC vs. the fire storm spell. Did you roll one? I didn't see it posted, if you did.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Crap I missed that spell cast. She only has basic evasion. 

Reflex Save: 1d20+14 *27*
Barely passed the save.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Crap I missed that spell cast. She only has basic evasion.
> 
> Reflex Save: 1d20+14 *27*
> Barely passed the save.



Good enough. She takes no damage from the _firestorm_ spell.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to give tekknowkub time to reply before I roll for him.

Heading off to bed.


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> My original idea was Yin Hun had infiltrated in Baldur's Gate to set up a safe house at the start of the game. He and his cohort Emiko would have just started in an abandoned house when the pirates attacked. After gearing up, Yin Hun would sneak through the city, staying out of sight from the locals, heading towards the battle with the space pirates. The fight would be over after he arrives. He would keep tabs as to where everyone was gathering, namely the temple. From a nearby hiding spot, he would be observing and planning with Emiko over the comms.



Would he know either Shaz or Rodan? Is there a connection? I haven't looked the characters over lately.



> I wonder if he could have attempted to chase down Zugorim, if he was able to see him flee from the site of the battle.



Maybe he got a tracer on him. What skills does he have?



> I also think it would be pretty cinematic to have him storm the into the temple and lay down cover fire to help the others get out.



Go for it.

But first, roll initiative for him, as new combatant entering in round three.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], still need a saving throw for Shaz vs. the _fire storm_ spell (unless you posted it somewhere and I missed it). I can roll it for you, if you like.

How much does his spellware protect him from fire again? Is it 5 or 10?


----------



## Knightfall

*Spellcraft roll for Dakashi:* 1d20+21=36 (+2 to Reflex save vs. _fire storm_ spell)

*Dakashi's Reflex Saves* (used 1 power point for Elan Resistance [Immediate Action]: +4 to saves until next action)
vs. Blazing Bones Firestorm ability: 1d20+7=16+4=20 (saved)
vs. High Artificer's _fire storm_ spells: 1d20+7=22+2+4=28 (saved)

Takes 6 damage from blazing bones' ability and 29 points from the _fire storm_ spell.

I think he has 1 hp left.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Three)*
Silhouette: 30 (stable but unconscious)
Soumral: 29
Emiko: 22
Dakashi: 21 (1 hp left)
Blazing Bones (was Calarek): 18
Shazer'a: 17 (10 hp left)
Rodan: 17 (unconscious, at 0 hp)
Yin Hun Lang: 13
Blazing Bones (was Hadyri): 13
Thalamond: 9
Thak: 3 (carrying Sil)
---------------------
      [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], roll initiative for your backup PC and his cohort.


----------



## KainG

Yin Hun's Initiative: [1d20+3] = 10+3 = 13

Emiko's Initiative: [1d20+2] = 20+2 = 22
Emiko would be outside of the temple, assuming a sniper's position on a building's rooftop across from the temple.

Looking over Yin Hun's skills and feats, I don't think he'd be able to track Zugorim. No Track feat or equipment to tag him. He'd have to be right on the pirate's heels to follow him. He has no connections to Shaz or Rodan, but might know of their reputation. His main connections are with the Freedom League.


----------



## Salthorae

Wish these were switched!

Spellcraft to decipher the spells: 1d20+8 = 27 (19+8)
Reflex to avoid _Fire Storm_ damage: 1d20+8 (including +2 circumstance bonus from successful spellcraft) = 10! (2+8)

So Shazer'a takes full damage from the Fire Storm spell. Spellware grants Shaz Fire Resistance 5 per the Galactic Guidebook. 

Still alive, but down to 10/63!


----------



## Knightfall

I think we're set to star round three. [MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION], Soumral is up first.

I advise running away.


----------



## Knightfall

Heading off to bed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Knightfall said:


> So, Rodan doesn't decipher the spells being cast, and he doesn't make his save against the _fire storm_ spell.
> 
> BTW, your PC sheet in the rogues gallery thread seems unclear when it comes to hit points.




Sorry about that.  What was the rule on hit points during character creation again?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Knightfall said:


> I think we're set to star round three. [MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION], Soumral is up first.
> 
> I advise running away.



That was the plan.


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> Sorry about that.  What was the rule on hit points during character creation again?



Max hp point for first hit die and then either take the average or roll as normal. Your choice.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], you're up with your first post/introduction for Emiko.


----------



## Shayuri

Where's Haspur in all this?

Is Thrak anywhere near him?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Where's Haspur in all this?
> 
> Is Thrak anywhere near him?



Haspur is on one of the wagons heading out of the city. Shazer'a's cohort, Nelalwe, is with him. While they haven't gone far, the wagon train has moved out of the square around the temple of Gond and is heading for the gate on the north side of the city. It's closer to (or past) the the Ducal Palace by now.


----------



## Knightfall

Thrak would be several minutes away from Haspur, if he runs.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], if you want to roll for hit point, you can re-roll any 1s you get.


----------



## Knightfall

Here's one of the best maps of Baldur's Gate I can find, but I'm not sure how canonical it is compared to the original map in the Forgotten Realms Adventures hardcover.

I'm assuming that "4" is the Ducal Palace and I think "3" is supposed to be the Hall of Wonders. (Hmm, or maybe "2.")


.


----------



## Knightfall

There is also this CC2 map I found, which looks more like the classic map.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Knightfall said:


> Max hp point for first hit die and then either take the average or roll as normal. Your choice.




I rolled.  With his +1 bonus from Constitution, Rodan would have a total of 58 hit points... I had to reroll one 1 and I got a 2.


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> I rolled.  With his +1 bonus from Constitution, Rodan would have a total of 58 hit points... I had to reroll one 1 and I got a 2.



Okay, so with the failed save he's at 0 hit points. (I'm assuming that any previous damage from the fight with the pirates was healed.)


----------



## Shayuri

Knightfall said:


> Thrak would be several minutes away from Haspur, if he runs.




He can use an action to use a potion to wake Sil up too.


----------



## KainG

Are there any abandoned houses or other buildings facing the House of Wonders? I want Emiko to set up a watch/sniper position observing the entrance.


----------



## tekknowkub

Sorry for the delay, work has been crazy... where are things currently?


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Are there any abandoned houses or other buildings facing the House of Wonders? I want Emiko to set up a watch/sniper position observing the entrance.



I'd say yes, although it wouldn't be truly abandoned. More like deserted since the citizens are fleeing the city.


----------



## Knightfall

...


----------



## Knightfall

tekknowkub said:


> Sorry for the delay, work has been crazy... where are things currently?



Just moved to the 3rd round of the fight with the High Artificer. While the High Artificer is still in the solid fog Sil cast, he can, somehow, still see the PCs and cast both freedom of movement and fire storm, which Dakashi deciphered with a Spellcraft check. (I posted the results in a previous thread.)

Dakashi took major damage this round. I rolled two saves for you in round 2 and spent a power point to add the +4 to make the saves successful. However, he's still down to 1 hit point as of the beginning of round 3.

The fire storm spell killed Keth, Idriane (the female cleric of Gond), and Tocrhor. (KainG is switching to his backup PC [and cohort].) Sil nearly bought it as well but was saved by her cohort. Rodan is unconscious at 0 hp (near Shaz, who is down to 10 hp). Soumral broke free of the hold person and saved vs. the fire storm. She just fled the temple. Dakashi is now in the temple alone. Keth lies dead roughly 10 feet away, his sword on the ground next to him, while the dead cleric of Gond is a pile of ash. Tocrhor was also ashed outside the main doors of the temple, fused to the outer wall.

I had planned to have Dakashi use psionic teleport to get away as fast as possible.

Oh yes, the magical fire of the fire storm spell also enhanced the strength of the blazing bones.


----------



## Salthorae

tekknowkub said:


> Sorry for the delay, work has been crazy... where are things currently?




Chaos... bloods, fire, death... 

Pretty much it. We find ourselves massively outclassed but not running away nearly fast enough!

Where is Rodan in relation to Shaz Knightfall? Could I grab him and keep retreating easily?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> Where is Rodan in relation to Shaz Knightfall? Could I grab him and keep retreating easily?



Rodan is very close to Shaz. It would be easy for Shaz to grab him while retreating.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6855111]tekknowkub[/MENTION], you're up next.


----------



## tekknowkub

Dakashi will psionic teleport out and if he can take anyone close by with he will.


----------



## Salthorae

So since I never finished my backup character, [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] do you still have the character generation rules with the updated bonus gp for an individual/cohort?


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Dealing with a personal issue. I'll check back in next week.


----------



## KainG

No worries. Hope things work out.


----------



## Salthorae

Hope all is well [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION]!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> So since I never finished my backup character, [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] do you still have the character generation rules with the updated bonus gp for an individual/cohort?



No, I don't, but...

I'd say for dice rolling, roll 4d6 eight times (re-roll 1s), andpick the best 3 dice. Then pick the best 6 out of the 8. For point buy, use High level campaigns.


Pick a bonus feat OR pick an additional 5,000 gp (or credits) worth of gear for your PC. Level should be 10th-level, of course. Hmm, you can choose to forgo the bonus feat and extra equipment and make your replacement PC 11th-level.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], you're up. A blazing bones just tried to hit Shaz with hurled fire and missed. Rodan lies unconscious near your PC.


----------



## Knightfall

Double checking to see if [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION] received a notification for my previous post.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to assume that Shaz will retreat after picking up an unconscious Rodan.

Moving on, [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], you're action for Yin Hun Lang.


----------



## KainG

Yin Hun moves into the entrance doorway of the temple, and fires a burst from his assault blaster at the blazing bones that is the nearest to Shaz and Rodan.
Assault blaster: [1d20+15] = 13+15 = 28; Damage: [4d10+1] = 13+1 = 14
Thanks to Autofire feat, extra shots hit for every 3 by which my attack roll exceeds the target's AC. 2nd shot: [4d10+1] = 22+1 = 23. 3rd shot: [4d10+1] = 28+1 = 29.
Add +1 to attack roll and damage if target is within 30 ft. thanks to Point-Blank Shot feat.
Assault blaster minicell: 17/20.


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Yin Hun moves into the entrance doorway of the temple, and fires a burst from his assault blaster at the blazing bones that is the nearest to Shaz and Rodan.
> Assault blaster: [1d20+15] = 13+15 = 28; Damage: [4d10+1] = 13+1 = 14
> Thanks to Autofire feat, extra shots hit for every 3 by which my attack roll exceeds the target's AC. 2nd shot: [4d10+1] = 22+1 = 23. 3rd shot: [4d10+1] = 28+1 = 29.
> Add +1 to attack roll and damage if target is within 30 ft. thanks to Point-Blank Shot feat.
> Assault blaster minicell: 17/20.



All those are hits. The blazing bones that had been Calarek is destroyed.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], do you know what the caster level would be for your PC's magical hardsuit?


----------



## Knightfall

After checking the DMG, I think the items caster level is 5th. So, its save is +4. Either way, it's only going to be +4 for the Will save (DC 20).


----------



## KainG

Yup, that seems right.

Will vs. shatter: [1d20+4] = 14+4 = 18
Will vs. doom: [1d20+4] = 11+4 = 15

Noooo! Curse those high DCs!


----------



## Shayuri

Welp. At least it wasn't a spell that's going to immolate you in cosmic doom. You can still skedaddle.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Welp. At least it wasn't a spell that's going to immolate you in cosmic doom. You can still skedaddle.



Thrak is up next.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Four)*
Silhouette: 30 (withdrawing)
Soumral: 29 (withdrawing)
Dakashi: 21 (1 hp left; withdrawing)
Shazer'a: 17 (10 hp left, carrying Rodan; withdrawing)
Rodan: 17 (unconscious, at 0 hp)
Yin Hun Lang: 13 (armor destroyed; shaken)
Emiko: 13 (readied action)
Blazing Bones (was Hadyri): 13
Thalamond: 9
Thak: 3 (withdrawing)


----------



## Knightfall

So, should I assume that everyone will spend the round running away?

  [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], what are Emiko and Yin Hun Lang goes to do? They are the only character's still in the line of fire, at this point. Both get to act before the blazing bones and the High Artificer.


----------



## Buddha the DM

I had planned on executing the tried and true GTFO maneuver. So yes I am running.


----------



## KainG

Yin Hun is definitely going to bug out, probably willing to eat an AoO from the blazing bones if need be. And probably toss a grenade back in for good measure. Sucks about losing the armor, that thing gave me an extra 10 ft. of movement speed (and was over a third of my budget!), it would've made getting out of here easier.

Emiko is outside in a different building. She'll be readying an action to take a shot at any hostiles coming out. She's got a first range increment of 600 ft. with her plasma rifle, so she can afford to be some distance away, which should make getting away easier.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Run away...bravely...


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Yin Hun is definitely going to bug out, probably willing to eat an AoO from the blazing bones if need be. And probably toss a grenade back in for good measure. Sucks about losing the armor, that thing gave me an extra 10 ft. of movement speed (and was over a third of my budget!), it would've made getting out of here easier.



Oka,y so if you just withdraw, there won't be an AoO, but if he's going to toss a grenade then yes, the blazing bones will get an attack. What's his AC without the  armor?



> Emiko is outside in a different building. She'll be readying an action to take a shot at any hostiles coming out. She's got a first range increment of 600 ft. with her plasma rifle, so she can afford to be some distance away, which should make getting away easier.



Once Yin Hun is outside, he will be pursued by the blazing bones. Emiko won't see the High Artificer come out through the main doors of the temple. If you want to have her ready a shot, I'll push her down to when the blazing bones acts.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I'm going to say that Silhouette, Soumral,. Dakashi, and Shazer'a (carrying an unconscious Rodan), and Thrak (carrying Keth's corpse) are all retreating as quickly as possible and won't be taking any offensive actions. But, feel free to post some reactions for your characters and perform any free actions you want.

Yin Hun will be close behind, but if he tosses a grenade, I'll have the blazing bones take an AoO. Then the blazing bones will follow him out and Emiko can take a shot. After that, I'll post for the High Artificer.


----------



## Shayuri

What of Haspur? Can we get to him?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> What of Haspur? Can we get to him?



Haspur is on one of the wagons heading out of the city. Nel is with him. You guys can get to him in one or two rounds moving full out.


----------



## Knightfall

Blazing Bone's AoO: 1d20+10=14


----------



## KainG

Knightfall said:


> Yin Hun will be close behind, but if he tosses a grenade, I'll have the blazing bones take an AoO. Then the blazing bones will follow him out and Emiko can take a shot. After that, I'll post for the High Artificer.




Yeah, that's sounds good.



Knightfall said:


> Blazing Bone's AoO: 1d20+10=14




That should be a hit. AC is 12 without armor now.


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> That should be a hit. AC is 12 without armor now.



Slam Damage > 1d6+3+1d6=10 (physical and fire damage)


----------



## KainG

Knightfall said:


> Slam Damage > 1d6+3+1d6=10 (physical and fire damage)




HP: 69/79

Concussion grenade at the blazing bones, 30 ft. distance with -4 range increment penalty: [1d20+9] = 9+9 = 18 (EDIT: subtract 2 from result; forgot about the shaken penalty)
Damage is half sonic and half bludgeoning within 20 ft. radius of impact: [6d6] = 18


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> HP: 69/79
> 
> Concussion grenade at the blazing bones, 30 ft. distance with -4 range increment penalty: [1d20+9] = 9+9 = 18 (EDIT: subtract 2 from result; forgot about the shaken penalty)
> Damage is half sonic and half bludgeoning within 20 ft. radius of impact: [6d6] = 18



That's a miss.

Was that thrown or fired from a weapon? If thrown, need to figure out where it comes down.

Never mind, I just read the IC post. Man, I'm tired. Time to sleep. We'll figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Oops! My mistake. Throwing an explosive weapon is a ranged touch attack (as per p. 145 of the DMG), so [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], you hit the blazing bones with the grenade.


----------



## KainG

Sweet! If it had missed, myself or you would have to roll a 1d8 to determine the misdirection of the throw, with 1 being straight back at me and 2 through 8 counting clockwise around the grid intersection or target creature. Then, count a number of squares in the indicated direction equal to the range increment of the throw (3 in this case I think).


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Sweet! If it had missed, myself or you would have to roll a 1d8 to determine the misdirection of the throw, with 1 being straight back at me and 2 through 8 counting clockwise around the grid intersection or target creature. Then, count a number of squares in the indicated direction equal to the range increment of the throw (3 in this case I think).



Emiko can take a readied action as the blazing bones chases after Yin Hun, then the blazing bones will rush to the attack again.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blazing Bones Slam Attacks:* [roll0], [roll1]


----------



## KainG

Oh yeah, plasme = fire. D'oh LOL!


----------



## Knightfall

One Standard Hit and One Possible Critical... Confirm Roll [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

*Damage:* [roll0] plus [roll1] fire; [roll2] plus [roll3] fire.


----------



## Knightfall

So Yin Hun takes 18 damage plus 5 fire damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Thalamond takes his action. But no one is there to see it.

Last chance for anyone to post reactions/dialog before I move on to the next round.


----------



## Knightfall

So I'm going to assume that everyone spent Round 5 running away. So, the action tha thalamond took at the end of round 4 ends on his turn on Round 5. He summoned a chain devil and set it to chase the PCs. Thrak has a chance to act beofre moving onto Round 6. The Chain Devil acts on Thalmond's initiative.

  [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], let me know if you want Yin Hun to do something else besides withdraw. Since his armor is gone, I highly recommend that you have him do so until he can get more protection.

*Initiative Order (Rounds Five/Six)*
Silhouette: 30 (withdrawing, first to see chain devil)
Soumral: 29 (withdrawing)
Dakashi: 21 (1 hp left; withdrawing)
Shazer'a: 17 (10 hp left, carrying Rodan; withdrawing)
Rodan: 17 (unconscious, at 0 hp)
Yin Hun Lang: 13 (armor destroyed; shaken, withdrawing?)
Emiko: 13 (withdrawing)
Nelalwe (round 6): 13
Blazing Bones (was Hadyri): 13 (chasing the PCs)
Thalamond: 9 (still in temple)
Chain Devil: 9 (chasing the PCs)
Thak: 3 (withdrawing)


----------



## Knightfall

The PCs will arrive where Haspur is at the end of this round.


----------



## Knightfall

Until [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION] finds his way back into the game, I'm going to take full control of Shaz. He's going to spend Round's 5 and 6 getting Rodan back on his wings.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], does Rodan have any healing potions?


----------



## Knightfall

Looking at Keth's character sheet, I see he was carrying 5 potions of _cure moderate wounds_. Instead of rolling saves for them all, I'm going to say [roll0] of them survived Keth's death.


----------



## KainG

Yin Hun will continue to withdraw.

hp: 46/79


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], does Rodan have any healing potions?




OOC: No.  Just a diagnostics monitor and medkit.


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: No.  Just a diagnostics monitor and medkit.



Okay, so if Shaz isn't offered a healing potion to feed Rodan, he will get the raptoran to Nelalwe on Shaz's turn in Round 6. Nel has, at least, _Cure Moderate Wounds_ memorized, so Shaz wil get his Weesham to heal Rodan.


----------



## Knightfall

Nelalwe's Initiative for Round 6: [roll0]


----------



## Shayuri

Er...oops. Thrak and Sil had one potion each, and I used 'em both. 

Still, a Kyton is much more manageable a threat than a buffed-to-the-gills Clericzilla.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Er...oops. Thrak and Sil had one potion each, and I used 'em both.
> 
> Still, a Kyton is much more manageable a threat than a buffed-to-the-gills Clericzilla.



So, are you going to have Thrak do anything else beside run away, after seeing the chain devil he has a chance toact before we move on to round 6.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION], Deuce Traveler,  [MENTION=6855111]tekknowkub[/MENTION],

Do you guys want to take any actions in round 6 besides running. The PCs have one blazing bones and a summoned chain devil chasing them. The High Artificer either can't be seen or isn't after them.

EDIT: Man, I'm tired. I just asked if Deuce Traveler wants to have Rodan do anything other than be unconscious.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Soumral will keep running unless the pursuers become more of a problem than they already are.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral will keep running unless the pursuers become more of a problem than they already are.



The PCs have just come up at the back of the train of wagons heading out of the city. There are now around about a dozen of them and it will take [roll0] round for them to reach the gate. Each wagon is filled with noncombat citizens. There are [roll][2d8][/roll] guards protecting the wagons and keeping order.

The blazing bones is only 50 feet from the back of the last wagon. The wagon with Haspur on it is near the back but isn't the last one.


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting...


----------



## Knightfall

*Testing to see who is get notifications:* [MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION], [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], [MENTION=6855111]tekknowkub[/MENTION], [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION].


----------



## KainG

Got it!


----------



## Buddha the DM

I got it.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> I got it.



FYI, while Shayuri is up first for the current round, you might as well decide if your PC is going to keep running or stop when the PCs reach the wagons, which they just did. KainG's PC and cohort are still being pursued by the blazing bones, which is right behind them as they reach the wagons. At this point, there is no sign of the chain devil or the High Artificer.


----------



## Knightfall

tekknowkub hasn't posted in a while. I'm thinking he might have quit. If so, what would you guys prefer, for me to take control of the character or just say he dies from his wounds? (That is assuming tekk doesn't reply to my mention.)


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Got it!



Okay, so if the others don't respond soon (24 hours?), we'll move Yin Hun Lang up in the initiative order to go right after Soumral.


----------



## Knightfall

Also, I'm taking a break this weekend from posting replies to my pbp games, so you all have a chance to catch up. I likely won't make a reply until Tuesday. Cheers! -KF


----------



## KainG

Knightfall said:


> tekknowkub hasn't posted in a while. I'm thinking he might have quit. If so, what would you guys prefer, for me to take control of the character or just say he dies from his wounds? (That is assuming tekk doesn't reply to my mention.)




Dying from his wounds would work out at this point in the narrative.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Knightfall said:


> FYI, while Shayuri is up first for the current round, you might as well decide if your PC is going to keep running or stop when the PCs reach the wagons, which they just did. KainG's PC and cohort are still being pursued by the blazing bones, which is right behind them as they reach the wagons. At this point, there is no sign of the chain devil or the High Artificer.




Soumral will stop running at the carts, pull and knock (sp?) an arrow but not draw the string on her bow. She'll hold her fire until she can see what pursuers there are if any.


----------



## Buddha the DM

KainG said:


> Dying from his wounds would work out at this point in the narrative.




I'd give him a little longer to respond, but then yes I agree that it would fit here. I'd like to get moving again.


----------



## Shayuri

Okay, so there's a flaming skeleton in close pursuit, we're at the wagon, and the Chosen is not with us. Clericzilla is off doing god-knows-what.

Hm. Undead are a bit of a chink in the old Beguiler armor, but I will get a post up.


----------



## Salthorae

I got this one!


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> I'd give him a little longer to respond, but then yes I agree that it would fit here. I'd like to get moving again.



Regardless, I'm more comfortable not just killing his character off. What I'll do is push his character down in the initiative and give him more time. If he doesn't show, I will continue to keep controlling the character until the end of this combat, at least.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Okay, so there's a flaming skeleton in close pursuit, we're at the wagon, and the Chosen is not with us. Clericzilla is off doing god-knows-what.
> 
> Hm. Undead are a bit of a chink in the old Beguiler armor, but I will get a post up.



That's a good summary. However, Haspur is nearby, just not right at the back of the train of wagons.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Rounds Six)*
Silhouette: 30
Soumral: 29
Yin Hun Lang: 17 (armor destroyed; shaken)
Rodan: 17 (gained back 33 hp)
Shazer'a: 17 (gained back 33 hp)
Emiko: 13
Nelalwe: 13
Blazing Bones (was Hadyri): 13
[Thalamond: 9 (not chasing the PCs)]
Chain Devil: 9 (still chasing the PCs but not in sight, yet)
Dakashi: 8
Thak: 3


----------



## Shayuri

Posted!

Was thinking about Shadow Conjuration, but I forgot they only have 1/5th normal hit points. I don't think a Dire Bat with 6 HP will last too long against this guy.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Fair enough.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Got the notification.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blazing bones Will save. vs. slow spell:* [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Soumral will stop running at the carts, pull and knock (sp?) an arrow but not draw the string on her bow. She'll hold her fire until she can see what pursuers there are if any.



You're up. Soumral can see the blazing bones already but, so far no one else. You can delay until more foes arrive or fire at the blazing bones.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Posted. My response time will be a little slow after this for today only though.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Posted. My response time will be a little slow after this for today only though.



No worries. I'll post my reply tomorrow, at the earliest.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], your actions for Shazer'a (next) and Nelalwe (at Initiative count 13).

Shaz is still carrying an unconscious Rodan at this point. Nel (and Haspur) are in sight while the blazing bones is close behind.


----------



## Salthorae

ok... dire situation! How far is Nel from Shaz right now?


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> ok... dire situation! How far is Nel from Shaz right now?



No more than 15 feet.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so tekknowkub is officially out of the game, so I'm going to have Dakashi expire from his wounds.


----------



## Knightfall

With Dakashi's dramatic exit from the game, each PC gains back 33 hit point and the effects of a _bless_ spell.


----------



## Shayuri

lol...what?

Oh, I see now. A last action. Neat!

Poor Dakashi.


----------



## KainG

So long Dakashi, and thanks for all the hp!

Ooh nice, brings me exatly back up to full.


----------



## Knightfall

While it It is still technically [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION]'s turn, I'm going to let both [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION] and [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION] take theirs since they are all at Initiative count 17.

Deuce, Rodan has gaine back 33 hit points and is conscious now. He's still weak but you can have him cast a spell.


----------



## KainG

I'll have Yin Hun use Tumble to roll ahead of the blazing bones without provoking AoO and snap a burst of shots at it, yelling at Emiko to run to get to the carts.

Tumble check: [1d20+10] = 6+10 = 16 (EDIT2: Ah blast! Forgot about being shaken. Add -2 penalty.)
Attack roll (minus laser sight bonus, +1 point-blank shot): [1d20+15] = 18+15 = 33 (EDIT: +1 bonus from _bless_, EDIT2: -2 penalty from shaken)
Assault blaster damage: [4d10+2] = 28+2 = 30
2nd hit (if attack roll exceed AC by 3): [4d10+2] = 28+2 = 30
3rd hit (if attack roll exceed AC by 6): [4d10+2] = 20+2 = 22

Shots remaining: 14/20


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> I'll have Yin Hun use Tumble to roll ahead of the blazing bones without provoking AoO and snap a burst of shots at it, yelling at Emiko to run to get to the carts.
> 
> Tumble check: [1d20+10] = 6+10 = 16 (EDIT2: Ah blast! Forgot about being shaken. Add -2 penalty.)



It was right behind but not clost enough to threaten Yin Hun as he tumbles away, so the roll wasn't required.



> Attack roll (minus laser sight bonus, +1 point-blank shot): [1d20+15] = 18+15 = 33 (EDIT: +1 bonus from _bless_, EDIT2: -2 penalty from shaken)
> Assault blaster damage: [4d10+2] = 28+2 = 30
> 2nd hit (if attack roll exceed AC by 3): [4d10+2] = 28+2 = 30
> 3rd hit (if attack roll exceed AC by 6): [4d10+2] = 20+2 = 22
> 
> Shots remaining: 14/20



All those hit. Blazing bones is still up though.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rodan has a teleport spell left.  If everyone converges on him and touches him, can he cast it and get the party plus Nel and Haspur out of here?


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> Rodan has a teleport spell left.  If everyone converges on him and touches him, can he cast it and get the party plus Nel and Haspur out of here?



That would work for the PC and important NPCs, but it would leave all city's citizens and Fists left to face the blazing bones (and likely the chain devil) alone. He could, at the very least, get Haspur far away along with anyone else not able to fight. (The old and infirm and any nearby children, although there are a lot of them.)

There are probably almost a dozen wagons full of fleeing citizens heading out of the city where the PCs are now (at the back of the wagon train).


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Rounds Six [Revised])*
Silhouette: 30
Soumral: 29
Yin Hun Lang: 17 (armor destroyed; shaken)
Rodan: 17
Shazer'a: 17
Emiko: 13
Nelalwe: 13
Blazing Bones (was Hadyri): 13
Chain Devil: 9 (appears on its turn)
Thrak: 3

The blazing bones is down but he chain devil is still coming. Shazer'a, Emiko, and Nelalwe all get actions before it appears.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], you get to have Emiko perform actions before the chain devil appears. [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], replied to your last post and I still need actions for Shaz and Nel.


----------



## Salthorae

posted with actions for both Shaz & Nel


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> posted with actions for both Shaz & Nel



Cool. I'm going to wait for KainG to see what action he wants to ready for Yin Hun's cohort, Emiko. Then the chain devil will appear.


----------



## KainG

Posted! Emiko positioned herself next to eh carts, and is itching for a shot at the chain devil.


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Posted! Emiko positioned herself next to eh carts, and is itching for a shot at the chain devil.



Replied. Roll your attack and damage rolls for Emiko.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, to know the chain devil's abilities and weaknesses is a Knowledge (the planes) check.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], Thrak is up next after the chain devil attacks with its chains. And then Silhouette goes first in round 7.


----------



## Salthorae

Will Save 13 (http://orokos.com/roll/506739)
Know (Planes)  5 (http://orokos.com/roll/506739)

So failed will save and I know NOTHING about chain devils


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so he is at -2 for [roll0] (divided by two) rounds.


----------



## Knightfall

1 round, only.


----------



## Shayuri

Thankee sahr.


----------



## KainG

Emiko's attack: Plasma Rifle: [1d20+9] = 8+9 = 17; damage: [5d10] = 32 fire


----------



## epogue

it is possible to use the pods guidance sensors to boost my sensor rang and if the 
Black box can tell me what it saw on the way down? and scavenge the pod looking for equipment ie. powercells ,intact equipment or useable components.? 
repair 17+ 13= 31 for the black box repair 18 +13= 31 for the sensor set up if possible repair 16 +13= 29 for the striping the pod 

PS. a drone would have been nice but no.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> it is possible to use the pods guidance sensors to boost my sensor rang and if the
> Black box can tell me what it saw on the way down? and scavenge the pod looking for equipment ie. powercells ,intact equipment or useable components.?
> repair 17+ 13= 31 for the black box repair 18 +13= 31 for the sensor set up if possible repair 16 +13= 29 for the striping the pod
> 
> PS. a drone would have been nice but no.



FYI, I was working on something else today. I'll take a look at this tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## epogue

I am sorry I did not mean to be pushy or sarcastic I right how I think as it comes to me I was trying to reedit post to consolidate so I don't chain post the reposting the dice rolls I forget when I have already don things and I do not know where you want the dice posted here or there. If my multiple edits show up as multiple post I am sorry for the inconvenience I was not aware. if the dice are an issue I can clean it up as to the repost I do not know how to delete post so there is little I can do on that if you can I would appreciate it. I appreciate the courtesy of your quick response there is no need to interrupt what you are doing as long as you respond in a courteous period 3 to 5 days 

As DM your designs of the story line supersede mine and any alterations can be made as necessary


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> I am sorry I did not mean to be pushy or sarcastic I right how I think as it comes to me I was trying to reedit post to consolidate so I don't chain post the reposting the dice rolls I forget when I have already don things and I do not know where you want the dice posted here or there. If my multiple edits show up as multiple post I am sorry for the inconvenience I was not aware. if the dice are an issue I can clean it up as to the repost I do not know how to delete post so there is little I can do on that if you can I would appreciate it. I appreciate the courtesy of your quick response there is no need to interrupt what you are doing as long as you respond in a courteous period 3 to 5 days
> 
> As DM your designs of the story line supersede mine and any alterations can be made as necessary



I appreciate your understanding but I wasn't trying to be overly critical. I was just letting you know that I was taking a break from posting yesterday. I needed a day to de-stress after two days of dinners with relatives for Easter. And, today, I have the fist class of a new writing class, so if I don't get to it this afternoon, it will likely be Wednesday. (My goal is  to get you an answer today but Real LifeTM happens.) 

So, don't stress about it too much.


----------



## Knightfall

And there is a dice roller on EN World that you can use. Many most people prefer that, and I've even switched to it. But, use what makes you comfortable, just post a link if you're rolling on another site.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6862861]epogue[/MENTION], scavenging the pod probably isn't a complex repair check. I would say that as long as a character has at least 5 ranks in repair, he/she can salvage [roll0] usable parts. To get more from the pod than that would require a check with a DC of 20. For every 5 above 20 scored, the character gains one additional part.

For setting up the sensor, I'll say it is a complex check and Davik has substitute parts (from his salvaging), the DC is 20.

I would say that getting the black box working is a complex repair and Davik doesn't have any additional parts [DC 30]. (The components for the black box are too specialized for you to use scavenged parts.)

So, luckily, he just manages to get the black box working and hears the pilot and her partners entire conversation and gets all the data he needs about the crash. Stripping the pod is easy enough and he gets 1 extra component based on your roll. I'll post an "In Character" reply later on tonight or early tomorrow. No time to do it right now.


----------



## Salthorae

Wait... you can die roll on EN World?!? How do I do this magic?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

*Chain attack vs. Shaz:* Attack roll > [roll0]; Damage roll > [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], you're up for both Thrak and Sil.


----------



## epogue

That would be very helpful I did not see and was using what I could find an on sight roller would be most helpful. if you could post a link that would I be most appreciative


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> That would be very helpful I did not see and was using what I could find an on sight roller would be most helpful. if you could post a link that would I be most appreciative



To roll dice simple use [ roll ] die + total of all modifiers [/ roll ]

With no spaces of course. 

So, for example, [roll0], [roll1], [roll2]


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> Wait... you can die roll on EN World?!? How do I do this magic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I'm not sure if that's supposed to be sarcastic or not. I'm going to assume not and point you to the information in the previous post.


----------



## Salthorae

Knightfall said:


> I'm not sure if that's supposed to be sarcastic or not. I'm going to assume not and point you to the information in the previous post.




Nope, dead serious. I link to rolls because I don't know how to roll here. There used to be a way to add rolls to a post after the fact, but that is gone now and I can't find any FAQ on rolling in a post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epogue

"a drone would have been nice but no."

What I said was not meant sarcastically simply that I did not have nor could I afford a drone with existing funds 

the reason for accessing  the box was for aerial ground surveillance. in the absences of other means. I am very grateful for your generosity in supplying and allowing me the use of a drone. I am assume it is from the emergency kit other wise I do not know were it came from.


----------



## epogue

(1d20+6)[/roll]


----------



## epogue

[ roll ](1d20+6)[[/ roll ]


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> "a drone would have been nice but no."
> 
> What I said was not meant sarcastically simply that I did not have nor could I afford a drone with existing funds



That comment was meant for Salthorae.



> the reason for accessing  the box was for aerial ground surveillance. in the absences of other means. I am very grateful for your generosity in supplying and allowing me the use of a drone. I am assume it is from the emergency kit other wise I do not know were it came from.



No, you don't have a drone. Your PC sheet says it has a Search Bot on it. I need to know what reference you got that from.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> [ roll ](1d20+6)[[/ roll ]



Too many brackets and take out all the spaces. I had trouble figuring it out too.


----------



## epogue

[roll](1d4-1)[/roll] 
[roll](1d4-1)[] 
[roll](1d4-1)[/] 
[roll](1d4-1)[roll] 
[/roll](1d4-1)[/roll] 
[/roll](1d4-1)[] 
[/roll](1d4-1)[/] 
(1d4-1)[] 
(1d4-1)[/roll] 
(1d4-1)[/] 
(1d4-1)[roll] 
(1d4-1)


----------



## epogue

thank you
[ roll ](1d20+6)[[/ roll ]


----------



## epogue

[ 1 ](1d20+6)[[/ roll ]


----------



## epogue

what am I missing


----------



## epogue

[roll](1d20+6)[[/roll]


----------



## epogue

[roll](1d20+6)[/roll]


----------



## epogue

[roll](1d20+6)[[/roll] 
[roll](1d20+6)[[/roll]


----------



## epogue

there are no spaces what am I doin wrong


----------



## Buddha the DM

[roll0]


----------



## Buddha the DM

No spaces or parentheses in the roll command.


----------



## epogue

roll1d20+6/roll


----------



## epogue

roll1d20+6/roll


----------



## epogue

roll(1d20+6)/roll


----------



## Buddha the DM

[ roll] 1d20 [/ roll]

Try the above line without spaces.


----------



## epogue

(1d20+6)


----------



## Buddha the DM

epogue said:


> (1d20+6)




No, don't include the ( or ) in the line at all. They are part of the output of the roll command.

[roll ]1d20[/ roll] <-- removing the spaces from that would should yield an output that looks like -> [roll0]


----------



## epogue

[roll0]


----------



## epogue

thank you it was making me nuts I feel sure other are also glad of your explanation


----------



## epogue

many thanks too both of you


----------



## Salthorae

[roll0]

my own test since this is new functionally to me as well. Thanks to epogue for doing all the testing leg work for me.


----------



## epogue

ok I see the problem a "search bot" is a software tool.


----------



## epogue

Dose that adequately address the search bot issue


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> ok I see the problem a "search bot" is a software tool.






epogue said:


> Dose that adequately address the search bot issue



Ah, yes, thank you.


----------



## Knightfall

I've edited my reply to take the search bot reference out. The power cell is for Davik's emergency food generator instead.


----------



## Shayuri

Apologies for the lack of posting today. I lost access to Enworld most of the day. I'll get something up momentarily now.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Apologies for the lack of posting today. I lost access to Enworld most of the day. I'll get something up momentarily now.



So did I.


----------



## epogue

I thought powercells were more-less standardized pug-and-play? since most of my supplies will likely be scavenging and raids a different powercell for each type of equipment would quickly become imposable do to the volume and diversify of the equipment involved. I understand if do to damage to powercell that is all can be fitted for. I just wanted to be sure if this was a more long term complication.


----------



## epogue

Chain Weapon Are an interesting concept but running about the battle field with a chain saw Is a bit absurd but I was thinking of that vibroweapons with the same basic statistic it would only work fineblads since it relies on crystal harmonics with no weight gain since the cutting power is through harmonic oscillation not direct mechanical force the Vibration inducer would be considerably lighter and compact since the vibration would by be induced by magnetic fluctuation like a speaker interacting “ferrous/iron or iron like ie. magnetically sensitive”  compounds in incorporated in the crystalline structure of the blade the magnetic levels would be too low to interact with other objects just enough to create and maintain the harmonics the cost expense of being limited to a fineblade should balance the weight change. I can’t just say roll a d20 there has to be why and how just another of my really dumb ideas. It is what I do kind of like doodling.


      Sorry for being long winded

wondering if it is possible?


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> I thought powercells were more-less standardized pug-and-play? since most of my supplies will likely be scavenging and raids a different powercell for each type of equipment would quickly become imposable do to the volume and diversify of the equipment involved. I understand if do to damage to powercell that is all can be fitted for. I just wanted to be sure if this was a more long term complication.



Not all power cells are made the same (especially for weapons). There are microcells, minicells, and heavy cells. Basically, the cell you scavenged was a minicell (as per the emergency food generator) but since it wasn't made to fit into a weapon, you shouldn't try to use it to power a weapon that takes minicells. Using such a scavenged item in a weapon would be dangerous.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> Chain Weapon Are an interesting concept but running about the battle field with a chain saw Is a bit absurd but I was thinking of that vibroweapons with the same basic statistic it would only work fineblads since it relies on crystal harmonics with no weight gain since the cutting power is through harmonic oscillation not direct mechanical force the Vibration inducer would be considerably lighter and compact since the vibration would by be induced by magnetic fluctuation like a speaker interacting “ferrous/iron or iron like ie. magnetically sensitive”  compounds in incorporated in the crystalline structure of the blade the magnetic levels would be too low to interact with other objects just enough to create and maintain the harmonics the cost expense of being limited to a fineblade should balance the weight change. I can’t just say roll a d20 there has to be why and how just another of my really dumb ideas. It is what I do kind of like doodling.
> 
> 
> Sorry for being long winded
> 
> wondering if it is possible?



So you're asking to change your character again. I'm going to have to say 'no.' Davik has entered play. Sorry.


----------



## epogue

no I was just curios if it would work the only reason to change my character is if I had to do a fast 
change to accommodate the modifications necessary for a drone financially since the closest thing I could find was

Recon Robot Exp1: CR -; Tiny Construct; 
HD 1/2d10; hp 2;  
Init +1 (Dex); Spd 60 ft., fly 50 ft. (good); 
AC 13 (+2 size, +1 Dex); Atk -; 
SQ Construct, lowlight vision, ambidexterity, darkvision 60 ft.; 
AL N; 
Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +0; 
Str 4, Dex 12, Con -, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8.
Class Skills: Disable Device, Open Lock, Freefall, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Search, Speak Language, Spot, Use Device.

Skills: Freefall +5, Hide +5, Listen +6, Move Silently +8, Open Lock +5, Search +7, Spot +6. 
Feats: Skill Focus (Move Silently), Technical Proficiency.
Upgrades: 360° vision, darkvision, emergency beacon, hoverlift, improved audio sensors, improved visual sensors, language module (Common), multiple legs, personal communicator, remote operations unit, sensory recorder, telescopic vision, transform conversion.
Possessions: None.
Cost: 13,660 cr.

and I only have 207 cr. so that would require liquidation and re distribution of funds  since that is no longer an issue the question is academic curiosity


----------



## epogue

Are there existing stance stability rules?

looking at the extendable stock stance size modification was a logical extension for AC stability modification to attack seemed a logical extension of that line of thought a Kneel reduces your size AC but you have no Dex bonus+1 stability bonus to attack for prone your size AC is reduced by two all prone rules apply+2 stability bonus to attack and a rest would add +1 stability bonus to attack.

Is there any sort of aiming rules in I am over looking? 

it would makes sense to sacrificing An tack to adds a +1 first shot only word a given individual for that round if the enemy is slain by another the attack is wasted 
makes since if you aim rather and gain some bonus for it rather than shoot and hope with a blaster I am passing on a average 30 points for 3rnd burst fire for a +1 bonus to hit with no damage bonus seems it would not be unbalancing if any thing it would seem to favor the house as the overall damage potential is reduced 


A like a sniper only takes one shot so the multiple shots are useless to him

In field example a individual has 8 attacks target A one attack is sacrificed giving a +1 target B seems to be particularly tough so you sacrifice two attacks for a +2 leaving 3 attacks the remainder of the targets are easy

as you can se it is still useful on the general field

Some things seem to make sense but I can't find rules.


----------



## epogue

That is my curiosity BS. but to the point weapon and utility power packs are separate but otherwise standardized by size many things use AA, AAA and C batteries the difference is in load range it is logical a utility cell would be designed for a lower range over a longer time so the weapon would be unable to draw sufficient power to fire and a weapon cell would likely overload a device. but it may be wise to label them on acquisition to prevent incident.


----------



## epogue

Just academic like most of my ideas my brain won't shut up it's ether stare at the ceiling or come up with stuff.


----------



## epogue

no I was just curios if it would work 
This being academic curiosity    being established is the vibro concept sound?


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> no I was just curios if it would work the only reason to change my character is if I had to do a fast
> change to accommodate the modifications necessary for a drone financially



I've already gone back a REMOVED the reference to search bot as a drone-like robot. No changes required. And note that I consider change to your equipment a change to your PC.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> That is my curiosity BS. but to the point weapon and utility power packs are separate but otherwise standardized by size many things use AA, AAA and C batteries the difference is in load range it is logical a utility cell would be designed for a lower range over a longer time so the weapon would be unable to draw sufficient power to fire and a weapon cell would likely overload a device. but it may be wise to label them on acquisition to prevent incident.



Details on the three primary types of power cells are listed on p. 114 of the Starfarer's Handbook. And each weapon and device lists which power cell it requires for use. For example, your Assault Blaster Rifle requires a minicell as its power source. It will not work with a microcell or a heavy cell, buy ANY standard weapon minicell (15 cr.) will do. Note that such a minicell is good for 20 shots for your weapon, but it would be good for 25 shots for, say, a blaster carbine or a laser carbine (SFH, p. 98). The cell is the same device but it allows for more shots for some weapons.

Basically, if a power cell (or magazine) has a unique price that doesn't correspond with any other weapon, that cell or magazine is unique to that weapon. This is mainly for magaines, as power cells are designed to be a bit more universal.

However, my ruling for the salvaged cell is that it's not designed to fit into weapons but works easily with most non-combat equipment. You could try to use it with a weapon in a pinch, but it could fail, cause a misfire, or explode. This is what I've come up with for salvaged equipment on the fly from a wrecked vehicle or technological device.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Rounds Seven)*
Silhouette: 30 (invisible)
Soumral: 29 (readied action)
Yin Hun Lang: 17 (shaken)
Rodan: 17
Shazer'a: 17
Emiko: 13
Nelalwe: 13
Chain Devil: 9
Thrak: 3


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION], [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION]

Since the chain devil will be acting last in this round, you can all post your actions at once. You might want to coordinate with each other or just all hit it at once with what you have. Note that Shaz is in melee combat with the chain devil.


----------



## epogue

"difference is in load range it is logical a utility cell would be designed for a lower range over a longer time so the weapon would be unable to draw sufficient power to fire and a weapon cell would likely overload a device. but it may be wise to label them on acquisition to prevent incident." 

I thought the distinctions and dangers were stated

since we at in agreement on there non mutual compatibility I was just pointing out the need to mark the distinction to prevent accident of overload or misfire.


----------



## Shayuri

To clarify, Thrak doesn't have an action readied. He used his action to apply silversheen. He's just interposing himself between the devil and the spot Silhouette vanished from.


----------



## epogue

are edits to existing entrees post to e-mail as separate post


----------



## KainG

Yin Hun and Emiko can both range attack the chain devil. Any buffs would be welcome, especially with that hsaken condition still on.


----------



## epogue

is arcane magical power considered energy and dose it cause emissions when cast or maintained? 

Summoned creatures and animated undead are maintained spells with out the caster they cease to be so that would be a continues maintained spell? and a maintained  spell generates a steady emission?

are ether Summoned creatures and animated undead subject to the concentration or conciseness to maintain?
or are they only able to be dispelled by the casters death?


----------



## epogue

Divine spells would be exempt from this as the effect is through divine action not energy manipulation


----------



## Salthorae

Shaz can attack full melee and you guys can fire in to make sure we have coverage and hopefully kill the Chain devil. [MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION] do you want to heal or ready an action to do something in case the Subsumed Cleric shows up?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Can't heal as I'm not a cleric, and that heal we got earlier left me in good shape. I'll ready an action in case the subsumed cleric shows up.


----------



## epogue

I am e medic but a non caster and a ways off so probably a nonfactor now


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> Are there existing stance stability rules?
> 
> looking at the extendable stock stance size modification was a logical extension for AC stability modification to attack seemed a logical extension of that line of thought a Kneel reduces your size AC but you have no Dex bonus+1 stability bonus to attack for prone your size AC is reduced by two all prone rules apply+2 stability bonus to attack and a rest would add +1 stability bonus to attack.



I don't think so. The Dragonstar game doesn't seem to have anything like that, or if it does, I'm not finding it either. I've attached FFG's old FAQ document for your reference but I didn't see anything in it. (But it might help you with some of your thoughts.)

*Everyone should probably download it.*

You mentioned 'looking at the extendable stock'... is that supposed to be looking for an extendable stock? If there is an extendable stock item in the main Dragonstar books, I'm not finding it.



> Is there any sort of aiming rules in I am over looking?
> 
> it would makes sense to sacrificing <an attack> to adds a +1 first shot only word a given individual for that round if the enemy is slain by another the attack is wasted
> makes since if you aim rather and gain some bonus for it rather than shoot and hope with a blaster I am passing on a average 30 points for 3rnd burst fire for a +1 bonus to hit with no damage bonus seems it would not be unbalancing if any thing it would seem to favor the house as the overall damage potential is reduced



The main think about aiming is probably the Line of Sight section on p. 125 of the Starfarer's Hanbook. Anything more specific that that would be a feat such as Precise Shot and Improved Precise Shot in the feats section of the 3E PHB. Those feats can be applied to firearms in a Dragonstar game. There re also the following feats from the Starfarer's Handbook and the Player's Companion: Crack Shot (SFH, p. 87) and Dead Eye (PC, p. 59).

This like what you're asking for is really about what feats you select for your character. That's the point of feats, IMO.



> A like a sniper only takes one shot so the multiple shots are useless to him
> 
> In field example a individual has 8 attacks target A one attack is sacrificed giving a +1 target B seems to be particularly tough so you sacrifice two attacks for a +2 leaving 3 attacks the remainder of the targets are easy
> 
> as you can <see> it is still useful on the general field
> 
> Some things seem to make sense but I can't find rules.



There is a specific sniper rifle listed in the Starfarer's Handbook on p. 99 with its short description on p. 96. It is listed as being semiautomatic. You should also read the Rate of Fire paragraph on p. 94. I believe that's as specific as the Dragonstar rules get.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> are edits to existing entrees post to e-mail as separate post



No.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'd like Rodan to cast Magic Circle Against Evil 10ft radius, centered on Shaz,


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> I'd like Rodan to cast Magic Circle Against Evil 10ft radius, centered on Shaz,



If you do that, the chain devil will already be in the radius, plus Rodan must touch Shaz, and the chain devil has reach weapons.

I believe the way it works is that the devil won't be shunted out but if it leaves the radius, it cannot move back if its spell resistance fails. I have to check the D&D FAQ to see if it says more, as the spell description doesn't really say what happens when an evil creature is already within the area.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> is arcane magical power considered energy and dose it cause emissions when cast or maintained?



In 3E, the word energy is used more as a descriptor of spells that do damage: cold, fire, sonic, etc. What is 'detectable' when spells are cast are the auras such spells produce. Auras linger after a spell is cast. How long they linger depends on the power of the spell. And whether or not a spell causes some sort of emission (like sound or a puff of smoke) when cast is really up to the players and DM, but such emissions don't have game effects in 3E (usually), unless such emissions are the point of the spell cast (like the _shatter_ spell).



> Summoned creatures and animated undead are maintained spells with out the caster they cease to be so that would be a continues maintained spell? and a maintained  spell generates a steady emission?
> 
> are ether Summoned creatures and animated undead subject to the concentration or conciseness to maintain?
> or are they only able to be dispelled by the casters death?



That depends more on the description of the spell.

For example, the Summon Monster spells, in v.3.5, have a duration of 1 round/level and Concentration is not listed as being required for the spell to be maintained. (It might have been different for v.3.0, but I'm not sure.) A caster can choose to dismiss the spell and I believe if the caster is killed, the summoned creature disappears. (I could be wrong about that part.) I would say that if the caster moves to another plane of existence, the spell would end too.

The range for such spells is Close (25 ft. + 5 ft/2 levels), but I interpret that as being that how far the caster can place a summoned creature when it is first conjured. After that, there is no range limit for the summoned creature to move to, otherwise all characters woud have to do is move out of range and the spell becomes useless.

The Summon Nature's Ally spells work the same way.



> Divine spells would be exempt from this as the effect is through divine action not energy manipulation



That isn't always the case. It depends on the spell. A good example is the divine spell _flame strike_. Half of its damage is fire damage while the other half is divine damage. A character with fire resistance would only apply it vs. the half of the damage that does fire damage. However, an _ice storm_ spell cast by druid or a cleric with the water domain, is 100% cold damage not cold plus divine damage, so cold resistance/immunity will block the damage it does.


----------



## epogue

As to the energy the question was for EM detection according sum  schools of thought magic is the manipulation of ambient energy the weave or shadow weave to shape it to your will.
 would that show any EM signature or residue. If so a spell such as a gate of such magnitude to be so powerful as to call through a chain devil would be massive to ripe a hole in the plains by shear will must leave something behind.

next post addressing the subject will be final verdict and will not be challenged or further discussed


----------



## epogue

No extendable the stock Is the basses for further extrapolation of the point stability bonus if you know about or have shot much the rule the more points or surface in contact with the ground more inherently the more stable you are as to size some one crouched would naturally appear smaller and a crouch or kneel would be inherently less mobile so would be denied there DEX bonus if any the prone is self explanatory the rest would be another point in contact with the ground so a further +1 snipers lie on there belly for a reason. 

the question is asking for a extrapolation based on reality do to the lack of existing rules I thought it might add realism to the game and allow the better use of cover allow weapons to be used to maximum effect against high level targets were missing can get you dead 

I am not trying to be argumentative so your next post will be your final word and the discussion will not be carried further once that clarification has ben made I am not trying to be pushy just the ruling has an effect on immediate game play.


----------



## epogue

If not a rip in the plains a "gate" of that size. A "gate" is essentially a short duration singularity "wormhole" between two plains.

That Should defiantly leave residual residue in the form of beta particles and residual gamma radiation from the event horizon of the "wormhole" wile not a "black hole" it self one must be used to initiate the "wormhole" 
because the  "wormhole" formed by the linking two such "black holes". 
the opening of a "gate" the rending of mater should send an EM flash akin to a nuclear device. and there aught to be some gravitational residual for some time.
the exposure and concentration level of radiation are non harmful do to the shortness of the duration of the gravitational instability before the gate is stable. 


I'm just being a geek.      

DM"s call will not be challenged or further discussed

with the finishing up of the vibro tech that will wrap-up all outstanding conversations with nothing to discuss posting should cease to be an issue.


----------



## Shayuri

You're getting your sci-fantasy physics in my magic elf unicorn world!

...and it's making a mess.


----------



## epogue

I thought dragonstar was sci-fi 
I know forgotten realms is fantasy. 
The expectations are somewhat different. 
Sci-fi requires some sort of explanation about the action or out come
 In the book he is writing fairies flying about would seem a little odd    

We are all dreamers’ Leonardo da Vinci and his flying machine were centuries before the Wright brothers.
Jules Verne  and his the submarine was a hundred years before its time. 
All were sci-fi in their own time
In Sci-fi everything is a fantasy until you do it. 
 All sci-fi dreams not yet realized and magic that we do not yet understand
Ether sci-fi, or as fantasy
If we are not here to dream then why?


----------



## epogue

and as I said the next 5 or 6 post should remedy further posting as that will close existing discussions and no further discussion post will be needed


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> I thought dragonstar was sci-fi
> I know forgotten realms is fantasy.
> The expectations are somewhat different.
> Sci-fi requires some sort of explanation about the action or out come



Dragonstar is not hard science fiction. It is a science fantasy game that is more akin to Star Wars than say Star Frontiers. In fact, it goes even father than Star Wars. This is D&D in science fantasy universe.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I have a writing class tonight, so I won't be able to get to answering any of your questions tonight. And some of them I've already answered.


----------



## epogue

please repeat answers  for clarity.
vibro tech a more wide application of the high frequency sword technology in your download 

vibro tech yes/no
point stability yes/no
detection of spells by EM yes /no
detection of rift by EM yes /no


----------



## epogue

at your convenience


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> please repeat answers  for clarity.
> vibro tech a more wide application of the high frequency sword technology in your download
> 
> vibro tech yes/no
> point stability yes/no
> detection of spells by EM yes /no
> detection of rift by EM yes /no



vibro tech no
point stability no
detection of spells by EM I haven't decided yet
detection of rift by EM no


----------



## epogue

at least that makes my part simpler with out having to justify everything


----------



## epogue

thank you the initial answers got lost in the jumble


----------



## epogue

OOC: if not how many real days to till I am in any kind of IC: interaction 30 ft. a combat round miles are going to take a very very long time or are thy considered a different line for now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Can Rodan cast Protection from Evil 10 foot radius on himself, then move forward slightly so it envelops Shaz without incurring any AoO?


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> Can Rodan cast Protection from Evil 10 foot radius on himself, then move forward slightly so it envelops Shaz without incurring any AoO?



The chain devil's chains have a 10-foot reach, so Rodan will likely have to take an AoO to get that close. He could cast on him self and get to the very edge of the chain devil's reach and then Shaz could take a 5-foot step back into the spell's radius.

EDIT: Hmm, after thinking about it for a few minutes, I'm not 100% sure that is right and the 10-foot spell radius diagram in the back of the DMG (p. 307) didn't help much either. It seems to support what I wrote but the diagram would be for casting a spell on the corner of a square.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm pretty sure Rodan would have to move not only into the first threatened square but also the next one -- taking an AoO from the devil's chains.

No, that's wrong, you're good to go. (After double-checking the reach diagrams.)


----------



## Knightfall

Reposted...

*Initiative Order (Rounds Seven)*
Silhouette: 30 (invisible)
Soumral: 29 (readied action)
Yin Hun Lang: 17 (shaken)
Rodan: 17 (casts Magic Circle against Evil on self)
Shazer'a: 17
Emiko: 13
Nelalwe: 13
Chain Devil: 9
Thrak: 3


----------



## Knightfall

We are on initiative count 17, so Yin Hun, Rodan, and Shaz are all up. I'm going to assume that Rodan casts the magic circle on himself and then steps just close enough to Shaz to protect the half-dragon.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I will be MIA for most of the rest of today. My dad is coming over to watch hockey and he's staying for supper.

Later.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Knightfall said:


> We are on initiative count 17, so Yin Hun, Rodan, and Shaz are all up. I'm going to assume that Rodan casts the magic circle on himself and then steps just close enough to Shaz to protect the half-dragon.




Yes, that is what I wanted.  Thanks!


----------



## epogue

rolltest


----------



## epogue

roll test


----------



## epogue

OOC: am I have ben going a wile I in sensor range if so what do I see I am still proceeding my scanners anything unusual other that everyone being gone. after one last reading  is introduction is your ball park I am flying blind.

spot [roll0]

and at some point bypass this blasted monitor when I have the equipment and time

I am assuming a different time scale out side initiative at 30ft a round  for nearly 11 miles would be enormous


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], it's your turn. Note the effect that Rodan's spell had on the sunsword.


----------



## Salthorae

OOC: rolling crit and crit confirm on the laser pistol shot here: [roll0] and damage here: [roll1] 

For the Sunsword, DR shoudn't be an issue as it deals Fire damage (which I pray the devil isnt' immune to)... it's kind of weird in that you get to add strength to damage, but it's damage type is not a Piercing/Slashing/Bludgeoning weapon.


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> OOC: rolling crit and crit confirm on the laser pistol shot here: [roll0] and damage here: [roll1]
> 
> For the Sunsword, DR shoudn't be an issue as it deals Fire damage (which I pray the devil isnt' immune to)... it's kind of weird in that you get to add strength to damage, but it's damage type is not a Piercing/Slashing/Bludgeoning weapon.



The confirm isn't a critical.

And I personally don't think a sunsword (or any weapon) should bypass an outsider's alignment-based DR. I'll take a look at the sunsword's stats again, and if I feel like it needs to be chainged, I'll let you know.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION] and [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION],

Emiko and Nel are both up next.


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae, what information are you seeking for your Spellcraft check? Just to know what spell Rodan cast (which he would know) or something more specific about the sunsword and the effect emanating from it?


----------



## Shayuri

A sunsword bypasses DR because it doesn't do physical damage. Energy damage is reduced by elemental resistance, not by damage resistance. It'd be like saying the devil's DR reduces a Fireball's damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> A sunsword bypasses DR because it doesn't do physical damage. Energy damage is reduced by elemental resistance, not by damage resistance. It'd be like saying the devil's DR reduces a Fireball's damage.



No where in the sunsword's description, in Imperial Supply, does it say in bypasses DR. It says it bypasses 10 points of hardness, armor, and natural armor but not DR.


----------



## Shayuri

The salient question is what is the damage type? If it does 'Fire' damage, then that's blocked by Fire Resistance, not DR.

That's not a Dragonstar thing. It's a D&D 3x thing. Even DR x/- is bypassed by energy damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> The salient question is what is the damage type? If it does 'Fire' damage, then that's blocked by Fire Resistance, not DR.
> 
> That's not a Dragonstar thing. It's a D&D 3x thing. Even DR x/- is bypassed by energy damage.



I admit I'm not 100% sure how it should work for futuristic weapons in a game where magic is involved. I'll probably have to look through the modern SRD for something, as the section on Futuristic Weapons in the DMG doesn't say anything other than some future weapons' damage type is considered special (the laser pistol, laser rifle, and the antimatter riffle). Yet, the weapons in the Dragonstar books have elemental damage types, for the most part.

Of course, this is a future fantasy game not a hard science game, but I'm not sure the Dragonstar weapons should be put on equal footing with magic items that do energy damage (staffs, wands, etc). The damage they do isn't magical, so should it be equivalent to magical energy damage or to mundane fire/electricity damage? Or does it even matter?

If it doesn't matter then the prices for the firearms in the Dragonstar books need to be increase significantly, otherwise each futuristic character is walking around with the equivalent of powerful magical weapons that do an insane amount of damage for barely any cost.

I might have to change the damage values and the Damage Types for anything that is similar to the weapons listed in the DMG. But, even if the damage type is considered special, would DR still block it? I really don't know. Hopefully, the arcana section of Modern SRD says something.


----------



## Knightfall

I think I found what I needed: http://www.dandwiki.com/wiki/MSRD:Special_Abilities#Damage_Reduction_.28Su.29



			
				D&D Wiki: MSRD: Special Abilities said:
			
		

> Damage Reduction (Su)
> The creature ignores damage from most weapons and natural attacks. Wounds heal immediately, or the weapon bounces off harmlessly (in either case, the opponent knows the attack was ineffective). The creature takes normal damage from energy attacks (even nonmagical ones), spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural abilities. A magic weapon or a creature with its own damage reduction can sometimes damage the creature normally, as noted below.
> 
> The entry indicates the amount of damage ignored and the type of weapon that negates the ability.
> 
> Any weapon more powerful than the type listed in the note also negates the ability. A weapon with an enhancement bonus due to magic is considered more powerful than any weapon that does not have such a bonus.
> 
> For purposes of harming other creatures with damage reduction, a creature’s natural weapons count as the type that ignores its own innate damage reduction. However, damage reduction from spells does not confer this ability. The amount of damage reduction is irrelevant.


----------



## Knightfall

So, that means that Shaz's attacks with the sunsword take out the chain devil. 

I will edit my last reply.


----------



## Knightfall

So, that ends the current combat. The High Artificer isn't chasing after the PCs although they should be wary that he is still out there and extremely powerful.

And now for the XP, which was hard to judge, since the High Artificer was extremely powerful and the DMG charts don't give values for certain challenges higher that the characters. But, this is what I came up with...

*XP Gained vs. the High Artificer:* 233,600
	(Summoned Chain Devil is included in the XP for facing the High Artificer)
*Blazing Bones [x2]:* 375 x 2 = 750
*Blazing Bones (was Hadyri):* 500
*Total Ad Hoc Bonus:* 2,000

*Final Total:* 236,850 XP / 5 PCs

Equals *47,370 XP* for each PC involved in the combat! (Those that survived, of course.) (Cohorts gain XP as noted on pp. 104-105 of the DMG.)

Note that in my games, I allow PCs to go up more than one level at a time if enough XP is gained through facing a powerful foe. Cohorts, however, shouldn't increase beyond the max. allowed, as noted on p. 105.


----------



## Knightfall

Did you guys need me to repost the XP from their first fight, or do you all have those XP values?


----------



## Knightfall

The one damage type change I'm definitely making, right now, is that all slug-throwing firearms do Ballistic damage instead of Piercing damage.

From the Starfarer's Handbook (pp. 98-99) this includes the following: Holdout Pistol, Light Autopistol, Heavy Autopistol, Hunting Carbine, Hunting Rifle, Shotgun, Assault Carbine, Submachine Gun, Assault Rifle, Light Machine-gun, Sniper Rifle, and Heavy Machine-gun.

From Imperial Supply this includes the following: Railgun Pistol, Blunderblast, Railgun Carbine, Railgun Rifle, Assault Railgun, ASW, Sniper Cannon, and Rail Cannon.


----------



## Knightfall

All other damage types will remain the same until I go through the various firearms and figure out what I want to change. Explosive weapons will likely be noted as being Concussion damage type weapons (although some of them might be half Sonic too).

Weapons that do energy damage likely won't change unless there is something very unique about them. I'm more concerned with any weapon that is similar to the antimatter rifle listed in the DMG.


----------



## Shayuri

Actually, a posting of the dockside battle exp would be useful for me...I have a sinking suspicion I lost that figure.

Now I must to the SRD flee in search of a 3.5e experience table. Hehe...oh the things we forget.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Shayuri said:


> Actually, a posting of the dockside battle exp would be useful for me...I have a sinking suspicion I lost that figure.
> 
> Now I must to the SRD flee in search of a 3.5e experience table. Hehe...oh the things we forget.



I could use the xp reposted as well.

Shayuri try looking here for the 3.x experience table.


----------



## Knightfall

*XP Totals for the Dockside Battle*
Zugorim: 9,000 XP
Lachlan Scaro: 3,000 XP
Azara: 1,500 XP
Tocrhor: 1,500 XP
Shock Trooper [x4]: 500 x 4 = 2,000 XP
Hover-Jeep Driver: 500 XP

Total XP: 17,500

Divided by original # of PCs (including Dakashi and Keth [but not Laran*]): 17,500 / 6

Equals *2,916 XP* for each PC! So, Yin Hun is a bit behind on XP but not by much.

*The PC of the player who dropped out of the game almost right away.


----------



## Shayuri

Holy cow, so we really did level twice. Well, I'd be drooling with gratitude, but these early encounters rather conclusively prove that we will be needing it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shayuri

Rollin HP cuz why not... [roll0]


----------



## Buddha the DM

Soumral just bounced up 4 levels. Time to do sheet adjustments.


----------



## Buddha the DM

*HP Increase:* [roll0]


----------



## Shayuri

Four levels, how the heck didja get that? 

...

Oh. Oh I see. I've made a terrible mistake. I was looking at the wealth, not the exp. RECALCULATING.


----------



## Shayuri

Yup, ok. We're at just under 86,000exp, which is level 13...which is for me level 12 because tiefling...so Beguiler 11/Shadow Adept 1.

And 6th level spells. Daaaaaaaang.

HP! [roll0]

And another feat. And a stat point to boost Intelligence... Wow, big level.

...annd Thrak went from 7 to 11.

hoo boy.


----------



## Shayuri

Thrak HP [roll0]


----------



## KainG

Holy moley! Never had a big jump like that, lots of calculating to do! 

Also, I'll be going on a trip starting the coming Wednesday for about 9-10 days, and my internet connection might be spotty. So if you don't see me post often, that's why. Knightfall, you have my permission to run Yin Hun and Emiko as you see fit to help the game move along if I'm MIA for too long.


----------



## Buddha the DM

My sheet has been updated and can be seen via the link in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Shayuri

Mine as well. Thrak got a big boost!

And now Silhouette can do Greater Heroism, which makes her a pretty good support/buffer. I might have to actually buy a decent weapon for her at some point.


----------



## Salthorae

We've gained a total of 50,286 xp (47,370+2916) and we started at 45,000, so shouldn't that put us at 95,286 for those who've been in both battles? Which would post us to ECL 14 (11th CL + 3 LA for me) if I do my maths right on this? I think you might still be shorting your self Shayuri


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shayuri

Oh man, yer right. I was counting myself as having started at 36,000...the +1 ECL from tieflingosity messed me up.

Thrak is correct though, thank goodness.

lol...3.5e is a handful!

Thanks for the catch.


----------



## Shayuri

Argh, die roller needs new post: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> We've gained a total of 50,286 xp (47,370+2916) and we started at 45,000, so shouldn't that put us at 95,286 for those who've been in both battles? Which would post us to ECL 14 (11th CL + 3 LA for me) if I do my maths right on this? I think you might still be shorting your self Shayuri



Yep. This exactly.


----------



## Shayuri

Fixed it in the Rogue's Gallery. Thanks!


----------



## epogue

you killed the blasted things  now that was impressive back to back no time to recover and both were ugly sorry for your loses though


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> you killed the blasted things the now that was impressive back to back no time to recover and both were ugly sorry for your loses though



FYI epogue, I should have a post for you sometime in the next few days. At the latest, on Monday.


----------



## epogue

Thank you


----------



## epogue

illusion spells and other spell  any thing to do with effecting the mind as a machine with the exception of true AI or soulmechs have one to speak of.  So technological observation should be unaffected by  illusion as I understand it?

 so the invisibility spell should not effect my optics ?

Immediate complication !


----------



## Shayuri

Some illusions are Phantasms or Figments, which affect the mind and have no image or effect outside the mind or minds of the targets. Some illusions are Glamers, Patterns or Shadows, which are actual visual and auditory (and sometimes other senses) effects.

What constitutes a 'mind' is to some extent up to the GM, but as a rule constructs are immune to 'mind affecting' effects, so robots and AIs would probably qualify.

In reference to Invisibility, it's a Glamer, and so is an actual change in the subject's appearance. Think of it as a cloaking device, only magical.


----------



## epogue

ok understand why I was hoping to see you without you having to de cloak. I show up you vanish makes joining a little difficult.


----------



## epogue

with active EM scan you still have a nervous system, gear and the freshly fired energy weapons probably still powered  up can I at least know you haven't telliported


----------



## Shayuri

Arr, I've no idea how high tech interacts with magical invisibility. As far as visible spectrum light goes, I would expect invisibility to work. When you get into things like thermal detection and the like...that's either in a set of Dragonstar rules that I haven't seen, or up to the GM. I'm interested to know though.

I'd hope that Greater Invisibility defeated some of those measures though, otherwise invisibility as a tactic is greatly weakened.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> ok understand why I was hoping to see you without you having to de cloak. I show up you vanish makes joining a little difficult.






epogue said:


> with active EM scan you still have a nervous system, gear and the freshly fired energy weapons probably still powered  up can I at least know you haven't telliported



epogue, we've had this conversation! The answer was no! You would not be able to see her . . . you are not even there. You are over 10 MILES away from the group. You will have to work you way to the group. Stop jumping the gun.

EDIT: Okay, I checked the various senor options in Imperial Supply. The only thing that would allow Davik to see her are the Infrared goggles or infrared sensors (which your PC doesn't have) on p. 25. It would same rules as for the Blindsight special ability. Note, however, that during the day, there would be a lot of glare, and also they wouldn't allow him to see undead.

with one infrared sensor, the range is only 1/4th normal. With two, it is out to normal range of sight.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> OOC: am I have ben going a wile I in sensor range if so what do I see I am still proceeding my scanners anything unusual other that everyone being gone. after one last reading  is introduction is your ball park I am flying blind.
> spot (1d20+17)[*31*]



No amount of technology is going to let you spot them at over 11 miles away even with your improved sensors. And they haven't even passed beyond the gate of the city. So, you wouldn't be able to see them from your PC's vantage point, regardless.



> and at some point bypass this blasted monitor when I have the equipment and time






> I am assuming a different time scale out side initiative at 30ft a round  for nearly 11 miles would be enormous



That is an incorrect assumption. You have arrived on the world at the same time the fight was going on. Davik will have to work his way to the group. There is a good reason for this, which will become clear soon.

Now, please WAIT and let me write my post for you without trying to force your character beyond where I have placed him in the plot of the game.


----------



## Knightfall

In the plains terrain he is traveling in, Davik's normal spotting distance would be [roll0]×40 feet for detecting the nearby presence of others.


----------



## Shayuri

920 feet is nearby! Haha! Very impressive, Davik.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, it has been a tough day up until now. Woke up sore and very tired. And now I have a bad headache. I need to take a nap for a while to rest my senses. I'll hopefully get to my next update in the early evening.


----------



## KainG

Yin Hun hp: [roll0]
Emiko hp: [roll1] (just 104 XP away from 12th-level lol!)


----------



## Knightfall

Remind me again, who here is on Facebook and is a member of my Arcanum of the Star's group?: https://www.facebook.com/groups/arcanumofthestars/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## epogue

the wall was the bearing of travel the scan was general I was assuming the silhouette to be my self  sorry for my misunderstanding comparative time scale  was unclear with out movement placement

As to IR under my base suet description systems includes  Digital Binocular the ones pg.107  Starfarer's Handbook are capable of several settings IR being one of them

 I may be working under a false  conclusions

a bit of a trend of late


----------



## Buddha the DM

Knightfall said:


> Remind me again, who here is on Facebook and is a member of my Arcanum of the Star's group?: https://www.facebook.com/groups/arcanumofthestars/?ref=bookmarks




I know I am.


----------



## Salthorae

Had this all prepped to send the other day but iPhone didn't send for some reason! 

Re: FB group I am a member now!

By default 3.5 rules DR isn't applicable, things like Fire resistance are because the Sunsword deals fire damage, not physical damage. 

That said, you can have it work however you want, it is your game after all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> the wall was the bearing of travel the scan was general I was assuming the silhouette to be my self  sorry for my misunderstanding comparative time scale for in or out of initiative lock as no placement ways how ever irrelevant was given as to movement order placement to clarify time and movement scale different DMs handle it different ways A question ask but never clarified



My plan was to clarify it this morning, but then you posted again, and I admit I got bit upset. Plus, I also admit I'm having some problems understanding your questions sometimes. (I think I remember that you're from Quebec, so I've assumed French is your preferred language, right?)



> As to IR under my base suet description systems includes  Digital Binocular the ones pg.107  Starfarer's Handbook are capable of several settings IR being one of them
> 
> I may be working under a false  conclusions
> 
> a bit of a trend of late



Ah, I see that now.

Okay, so your integrated digital binoculars increase your sight range by 25x, which would make the standard 920 feet sight range 23,000 feet or roughly 4.4 miles without the bonus from using the attached vid-screen. (I'll calculate that in a minute.) I would still say that the max range won't work to full effect during the day, but it would be very useful at night. During the day, I'd cut it by half unless it's cloudy, which is sort of is right now.

EDIT: Okay, so I gave your PC a +2 bonus to Spot, which won't increase his visual range, but it will help him spot dangers as long as he has line of sight.

Also, I'd say, even with a cloudy day, the IR part of his binoculars would have it's effectiveness reduced by 1/3rd in his current conditions. So, he spotting distance with IR is only 15,330 feet or 2.9 miles. If it was clear and sunny, it would be 11,500 feet or 2.2 miles.


----------



## Shayuri

I dinna have Facebook. But I check in frequently here.

I do have a general question about the efficacy of Invisibility versus high tech. It's nothing that would affect my behavior IC until and unless Silhouette learns of it, but just for my own understanding...what sort of tech will detect a character made invisible via magic?

Also, as a roleplaying hook, Silhouette will clearly be very interested in learning to use and acquiring this strange new 'magic' for herself. She has some advantages in doing so, being as intelligent as a wizard, but with greater ability to wield weapons and wear armor. What's involved in exploring this technology, mechanically?


----------



## epogue

I am not may I join ?


----------



## epogue

I check daily here


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> Had this all prepped to send the other day but iPhone didn't send for some reason!
> 
> Re: FB group I am a member now!



Ah, that's who that was! 



> By default 3.5 rules DR isn't applicable, things like Fire resistance are because the Sunsword deals fire damage, not physical damage.
> 
> That said, you can have it work however you want, it is your game after all!



Shayuri helped me sort it out. Plus, the SFH (and the other DS books) isn't a masterful rulebook for figuring things out. Plus, it's for 3.0, so not everything from it is as it should befor v.3.5. We will figure things out s we go.

I'm probably going to treat your ancient sunsword as a magical weapon since it is so powerful. While it doesn't have a magic plus to attack, it is now considered magical for bypassing DR and has a +1 to attack rolls as if it was just a masterwork weapon (no bonus to damage [like it needs it]). I'll work out some detailed stats for it, as soon as I can.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm. Binoculars able to sense heat radiation with enough sensitivity to form images...but able to screen out false positive readings with that sensitivity...at 3 miles is definitely ultra-tech. We might get that performance from a vehicle-mounted system...but hand held would be a challenge.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> I am not may I join ?



Yes, you may. I think I'd sent you the link through Facebook at one point but that account seems to have gone dark. I wasn't able to PM you through it. You have a new FB account, I take it?

EDIT: Request approved.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Hm. Binoculars able to sense heat radiation with enough sensitivity to form images...but able to screen out false positive readings with that sensitivity...at 3 miles is definitely ultra-tech. We might get that performance from a vehicle-mounted system...but hand held would be a challenge.



Note that Davik's digital binoculars are integrated into his hardsuit, so he doesn't have access to them unless he's fully armored, which makes him stick out on a fantasy world. Plus, remember that the IR acts like blindsight, in game terms, so any magical effect that defeats blindsight also defeats the digital binoculars. They work based on vibrations and echolocation, so sound attacks would be bad for Davik. Plus, he has to have line of effect.


----------



## Shayuri

Okay, so IR is not 'infrared?' 

It's Blindsight...with a 3 mile range? 

As far as I know, there's no magical effect that defeats Blindsight, sadly. Though from what you're saying, a Zone of Silence might help...


----------



## epogue

no I am Americanized what is funny in a sad way someone new knows more about there  country than most born here.
My mother dose speak it. I never learn everything in English then never even learned the language but still can't get rid of the accent  and the fact they wright backward


----------



## epogue

thank you


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> I dinna have Facebook. But I check in frequently here.
> 
> I do have a general question about the efficacy of Invisibility versus high tech. It's nothing that would affect my behavior IC until and unless Silhouette learns of it, but just for my own understanding...what sort of tech will detect a character made invisible via magic?



As far as I can tell, only the IR sensors will allow for the detection of invisibility. There is also UV sensors, which is good for underwater fights. The digital binoculars has a light amplification setting that acts like low-light vision. EM sensors are useful for detecting powered devices. So, if Silhouette doesn't carry any powered items on herself, EM sensors won't detect her when she's invisible (despite that the item's description says it detects bioelectric energy). She would have to worry about it when hiding and NOT invisible, however.

Shaz, Rodan, and Yin Hun's equipment would light up like Christmas trees unless they have the proper EM countermeasures. Yin Hun, less so, since his armor got wiped out by the High Artificer. That's the thing to remember. Magic can wreck high-tech gear. A _Shatter_ spell will mess with sensors and delicate electronics.



> Also, as a roleplaying hook, Silhouette will clearly be very interested in learning to use and acquiring this strange new 'magic' for herself. She has some advantages in doing so, being as intelligent as a wizard, but with greater ability to wield weapons and wear armor. What's involved in exploring this technology, mechanically?



There is something called a dampsuit that would be good for her. It mutes sound around the wearer. Since you say she's very curious about these things, I'm going to say she had a chance to 'lift' the hobgoblin's personal datapad (and/or his pack) before he died. Sleight of Hand check (DC 20/30 for the pack).

Plus, there are Imperial magic spells that she might be able to learn, eventually.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> no I am Americanized what is funny in a sad way someone new knows more about there  country than most born here.
> My mother dose speak it. I never learn everything in English then never even learned the language but still can't get rid of the acand cent and the fact they wright backward



Ah, that explains a lot. We'll struggle through it together and make the best of it!


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Okay, so IR is not 'infrared?'
> 
> It's Blindsight...with a 3 mile range?
> 
> As far as I know, there's no magical effect that defeats Blindsight, sadly. Though from what you're saying, a Zone of Silence might help...



The Starfarer's Handbook calls it infrared but then it says it works like blindsight. I guess the designers wanted to make it simple rather than come up new complexities for the game. There might be something in the d20 Modern game that is more detailed, but I'd rather just say it is an advanced form of blindsight.

And, yes, I'd say a zone of silence would work perfectly to defeat Dragonstar IR. An excellent thought. Of course, Sil wouldn't really know that, yet.


----------



## Shayuri

Nope! But figuring that sort of thing out would be very high on her list of priorities, since being unseen has always been her first line of defense.

Hopefully some of our technically minded PCs will have access to that sort of system, so she can experiment and see what works. Montage sequence!

Ah, and Sleight of Hand: [roll0]

Ah, would that I spent points on that.


----------



## epogue

Infrared goggles or infrared sensors to see invisibility as the only sensors I can find are the IR they must be synonymous 

IR identical in all ways to  Blindsight except the target must be warm  undead and constructs would likely be unaffected as it relies on heat asper written description so suppressing sound would most likely not be effective they do make a Intrusion suit for that use 

and wearing armor when your orders say your about to have imperials come in in dropships any minute 
and your in a place everyone is gone armor I think armor kind of a priority 

I am not looking for a individual but a cumulative reading


----------



## epogue

blind sight in that it can see through cover


----------



## epogue

but your ruleing is in un contested


----------



## epogue

Intrusion suit that cloaks IR so it is  dampen sound so it adds to bonus to move silently? .


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> Infrared goggles or infrared sensors to see invisibility as the only sensors I can find are the IR they must be synonymous
> 
> IR identical in all ways to  Blindsight except the target must be warm  undead and constructs would likely be unaffected as it relies on heat asper written description so suppressing sound would most likely not be effective they do make a Intrusion suit for that use



The problem with it being based on heat is that that is not how Blindsight works in v.3.5. When it comes to this game, what the core v.3.5 rule books say will always overrule the Starfarer's Handbook and the other Dragonstar books. Yes, it should be heat-based but Blindsight specifically says this: "Using *nonvisual* senses, such as sensitivity to vibrations, keen smell, acute hearing, or echolocation, a creature with blindsight maneuvers and fights as well as a sighted creature."

That is quite clear, so Dragonstar's IR [DsIR] isn't truly equivalent to real world IR in this universe. Maybe there is something 'necromantic' to why it doesn't detect undead, but I'd say it would detect constructs that make sound (vehicles, robots, noisy golems, etc.). It would be more like 'soundwave' technology rather than IR. We stick with how blightsight works. Final ruling.

*From the D&D Wiki:*

Blindsight never allows a creature to distinguish color or visual contrast. A creature cannot read with blindsight.
Blindsight does not subject a creature to gaze attacks (even though darkvision does). | *DM's Note:* So while using DsIR, a character is immune to gaze attacks like from a basilisk.
Blinding attacks do not penalize creatures using blindsight. | *DM's Note:* While bright light reduces the effectiveness of DsIR, a character cannot be truly blinded while using such goggles/sensors.
Deafening attacks thwart blindsight if it relies on hearing. | *DM's Note:*  This is the major drawback of using DsIR. Sonic attacks mess it up.
Blindsight works underwater but not in a vacuum. | *DM's Note:* Not effective during space battles but useful underwater (but UV is probably a better choice underwater). *EDIT:* Hmm, perhaps this is why it doesn't work on undead. There is a 'darkness' to them that is like the dead of space. Yes, I like that.
Blindsight negates displacement and blur effects. | *DM's Note:* DsIR is very useful when fighting spellcasters and monsters that can _shimmer_.



> and wearing armor when your orders say your about to have imperials come in in dropships any minute
> and your in a place everyone is gone armor I think armor kind of a priority
> 
> I am not looking for a individual but a cumulative reading



Yes, it's probably in Davik's best interest to stay in his armor at all times even if it freaks out the locals. (Heh.) But Davik hasn't seen any dropships yet. At least not where he is currently. He knows, from his intel, that they're coming soon, however.



epogue said:


> blind sight in that it can see through cover



Blightsight allows for seeing through concealment not "physical" cover. Davik must still have line of effect (but not sight).


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> Intrusion suit that cloaks IR so it is  dampen sound so it adds to bonus to move silently?



The integrated dampsuit (that your PC already has) blocks the DsIR of other characters that try to detect Davik. And that item already gives a Move Silently bonus, a big one.


----------



## Knightfall

Note that with all this conversation, my post for you will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## epogue

irrelevant post


----------



## epogue

not in armor all the time  out in the middle of nowhere when every one is gone and you don't know why might be a good time he is he'll probably stick out without the armor a near miss with a shell dose not improve ones complexion
I guess there are a lot of ways to get cooked.


----------



## epogue

irrelevant post						 				 ​.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm going to work on my character now, but I just want to confirm that Rodan went up one level, from 10th to 11th, correct?  I tried to bring up experience level charts for 3.5 and all that keeps coming up are Pathfinder charts.


----------



## epogue

that was out of line I am m sorry.


----------



## Shayuri

Deuce Traveler said:


> I'm going to work on my character now, but I just want to confirm that Rodan went up one level, from 10th to 11th, correct?  I tried to bring up experience level charts for 3.5 and all that keeps coming up are Pathfinder charts.




You probably went up a lot more than one level. Here's the 3.5 exp table:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/xp.htm


----------



## Salthorae

Shayuri said:


> You probably went up a lot more than one level. Here's the 3.5 exp table:
> 
> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/xp.htm




if Rodan has been in every battle with us, he would go up 4 levels. Math is here for reference.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> " Infrared mode allows the user to see in the dark up
> to the range of the binoculars. However, infrared is not
> as versatile as darkvision. It detects variations in the
> temperature ofviewed objects, and it usually cannot distinguish
> between objects with the same surface temperature.
> Thus, while infrared can easily detect living creatures
> in total darkness, it cannot distinguish most undead
> from their surroundings. Further, infrared does not easily
> penetrate water, so this viewing mode is useless
> underwater.
> 
> Pg 107 Starfarer's Handbook
> 
> IR is only seen as an acronym in direct refrains to infrared as pertains to goggles.
> 
> Pg  24 Imperil supply
> 
> Neither are  real
> 
> like Blindsight in it allows for seeing through concealment



Yes, I've seen that in the SFH book, but I'm overruling it. Now, let it go.


----------



## epogue

ok thankyou for clearing that up it was most helpful. 
it is unaltered in all other respects as I under stand it. 
discusiom concluded
unless  I am working under a fouls a assumption.

all pertinent source and quote as well as associated DM verdicts material are contained in the DM's post. my post on the subject are therefor my debate post are extraneous I would remove and  delete them entirely to consolidate space but lack the knowledge on the specific means to do so it would also be means to get rid of repeat post  both are only disractons


----------



## Knightfall

There won't be any updates today. I need a day to chill.


----------



## epogue

The integrated dampsuit (that your PC already has) blocks the DsIR of other characters that try to detect Davik. And that item already gives a Move Silently bonus, a big one. 

the question was because sound dampening maybe a source of sonic DR as the damppsuit states it dampens in surrounding space if that effect with other dampening cumulative it could be useful the last suit got totaled by A shatter spell I"d rather not duplicate it so the would noise cancelation would work as shield systemp?


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I've had maintenance guys working in my apartment today. Some drywall had to be patched after a pipe was damaged during the replacement of our bathroom sink (and they had to cut into the wall to replaced the old copper pipe). That was quick, but there is also another guy here fixing the wall plug for our stove. While searching for entry points for the mouse problem we were having, we discovered the wall plug wasn't fixed against the wall properly. It was just hanging there, loose.

So, I've been a bit distracted today.

The Oilers are playing in Game 7 of their series with the Ducks tonight. That will take up most of my evening. If they win, I'll likely be energized and be able to write a reply. If they lose, well, then it might be another day or two. So, let's hope for a Oilers win!


----------



## Shayuri

Good luck!


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6862861]epogue[/MENTION], new post up for you. Roll a Listen check and another Spot check. And you might as well roll an Initiative check too.


----------



## epogue

messed up


----------



## epogue

messed up


----------



## epogue

I had this working
[roll]1d20+17/roll]


----------



## epogue

nul


----------



## epogue

a Listen check    [roll0] 
Spot check.        [roll1] 
Initiative check   [roll2]

Not messed up finely Misremembering is very annoying

Do you have any rules about called shots, We may have ben over this but pleas remind me. With zombies I may get further taking it apart than going strait at it. It is Hard to kill the dead your shooting a cadaver no vital organs and it doesn't feel pain and if this thing can jump that could be a problem


----------



## epogue

IC:
I scan the surrounding area Power my wrist blaster and draw my rifle.Step into a defensive stance. He mutters to him self "This creature is clearly dead I need to remind it of that"
OOC:
When I see it I take a reading and I to loge I it to sensors to flag to highlight and scan for more. I can't read the undead but might be able to read the distortion of the cloak


----------



## epogue

I may not have access most of today and tomorrow


----------



## epogue

thank god foe bars


----------



## Salthorae

Hit point rolls: 
Shazer'a [roll0]
Nelalwe [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> Do you have any rules about called shots, We may have ben over this but pleas remind me. With zombies I may get further taking it apart than going strait at it. It is Hard to kill the dead your shooting a cadaver no vital organs and it doesn't feel pain and if this thing can jump that could be a problem



D&D v.3.5 doesn't have any specific rules for a called shot, as far as I can remember. If it does exist somewhere in the official rules, it likely would be a feat that Davik would have take. I'll check some of the splat books, but I don't think it exists in the v.3.5 rules. Note that undead are immune to critical hits, regardless, so any feat that works with criticals has no effect on them.

Now, I seem to remember that there might be a Dragonstar feat... give me a second to check the books. Hmm, no, not that I can see. The closest thing are the Crack Shot and Dead Eye feats, but those don't really let you make a called shot. So, nothing there. Sorry.


----------



## Salthorae

I don't recall anything in 3.5 that is called shot outside of house rules


----------



## Knightfall

*Davik vs. the Z-Men (Round One)*

*Initiative Order*
Z-Men [x6]: 1d20=18
Z-Men [x3]: 1d20=17
Davik: 10


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6862861]epogue[/MENTION], your action for Davik. He's now fighting at point blank range so don't forget to add on the bonus for the Point Blank Shot feat. However, you might want to fight with your hardsuit's claws. EDIT: Your rifle's bayonet would be a good choice too.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I won't be available again until late tonight or early evening tomorrow.


----------



## epogue

This spell check is really making me angry the "add to dictionary" is stupid I am asking it to spell words not make them up all it does is change things I don't want it to. If it is miss spelled it just adds it how do I turn it off at least the add to garbage and clear the junk It added. 

how do I fix this?


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> This spell check is really making me angry the "add to dictionary" is stupid I am asking it to spell words not make them up all it does is change things I don't want it to. If it is miss spelled it just adds it how do I turn it off at least the add to garbage and clear the junk It added.
> 
> how do I fix this?



I'm fairly certain EN world doesn't have its own spell checker.

The settings will depends on which web browser you are using. Are you using Firefox? Or Internet Explorer? Something else? There should be a way to turn it off, but I'm not sure what those options are in the program. Each web browser will have a help section.


----------



## Shayuri

I finally got some Dragonstar books!

Not sure I'll need it since I'm primitive, but it gives me a better platform for thinking about possibilities for the future for Silhouette.


----------



## epogue

CI: I Let three burst  left to right as they fall if it is still standing I shoot it again.

OOC: Ok I have three in my face and 6 peripheral 13 ft more less. the closet three are none concealed I Let three burst  left to right as they fall if it is still standing I shoot it again.

 A rifle's bayonet is like a spear is a piercing weapon. Can it be readied to receive a charge like a spear like they were in the revolutionary war?   

full attack rapid shot 

ranged
[roll0] 

ranged
[roll1] 

ranged
[roll2] 

set if possible and allowed.


----------



## epogue

some program called micosoft edge
thank you


----------



## Shayuri

Hey, I'm a little fuzzy on who's still playing and what they're playing. Is the RG accurate, or have we lost anyone since it went up?

I was thinking it might be cool if we just sort of sounded off to refresh our minds OOC. We're getting to a point where we can actually talk IC and compare notes and introduce ourselves after all. 

I'm playing Silhouette, a tiefling beguiler who's native to Toril. 

Knightfall, I'm assuming that a Beguiler is a kind of sorcerer, in terms of how their magic is understood by other arcanists? I have some flavor/fluff in mind for why Silhouette's powers are based on Intelligence rather than Charisma, but aside from that a Beguiler works mostly like a sorcerer in terms of mechanics...

Just trying to make sure I have my story straight before I try to post it publicly.


----------



## Buddha the DM

I'm playing Soumral Shadewalker, an elven rogue that native to Toril.


----------



## Shayuri

Nice! I was just seeing you in the RG. I hail a fellow shadowy sort.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> some program called micosoft edge
> thank you



Her'e the help page for Microsoft Edge: https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/products/microsoft-edge


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Knightfall, I'm assuming that a Beguiler is a kind of sorcerer, in terms of how their magic is understood by other arcanists? I have some flavor/fluff in mind for why Silhouette's powers are based on Intelligence rather than Charisma, but aside from that a Beguiler works mostly like a sorcerer in terms of mechanics...
> 
> Just trying to make sure I have my story straight before I try to post it publicly.



If that's how you want to interpret it, I'm find with it. Beguilers are described in PHB2 as being master manipulators, so I tend to seen them as roguish wizards with a bent for deception and intrigue. However, they are spontaneous casters, so you can say that Silhouette is indeed like a sorcerer.


----------



## Salthorae

Shazer'a is a Half-Dragon Duskblade/Abjurant Champion/Imperial Legionnaire (former), scion of House Golion (Copper Dragon  Royal house) of the Dragon Empire. 

Nelalwe is an air gnome Wizard/War Weaver/Arcane Devotee, weesham (soul keeper) to Shazer'a. She is his keeper, companion, and ultimate guard of Shaz's soul.


----------



## epogue

I am epogue playing Davik I am a playing Imperial Legionnaire (former) ranger


----------



## Shayuri

Knightfall, ok thanks. I figured they don't have spellbooks and so on...

It makes a difference for Sil's background.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> A rifle's bayonet is like a spear is a piercing weapon. Can it be set to receive a charge like a spear like they were in the revolutionary war.



Normally, for a spear or longspear, a character can use the ready action to set such a weapon against a charge. But it has to be done before being charged not after. It doesn't give that option for the bayonet listed in the Starfarer's Handbook, so I'm have to say probably not, but I will check the Modern Reference Document to see if there is rule for d20 Modern.

I'll reply to the rest of your post tomorrow. I spent tonight watching some TV and Terminator: Genisys.


----------



## Shayuri

To set a spear against a charge, you actually plant the blunt end of it in the ground, or against something behind you. You can't really do that with a modern rifle. They're not long enough.


----------



## epogue

you are not going to find many references on or about melee tactics or application in a game focused on ranged combat. the most likely reference but they had nether  bayonets or rifles as OGL 3.5 is the default source is written for the time it was set in a archaic setting I do not know of any mention beyond that time period of setting the lack rules of implies the use educated us of intuition. D20 mentions it but no detail and doesn't mention readying against charges and Dragon star doesn't even have charging rules. 

 In Dragonstar  you are looking for charging or counter charging in a  campaign setting were charging dose not exist?

A bayonet is a blade on a stick that shoots a spear is a blade on the end of a stick what is the difference other than shooting. they are parallel to the point of having the same game statistics. except the ability to slash

Is a bayonet the same as a spear that can slash?

the charging I'm not contesting with you just pointing out this may be one of many snags since 3.5 is likely a repeated reference equivalents will have to be made sense the settings are so different.

As to the setting it was proactive not retroactive to the next round.


----------



## epogue

A pike it braced against the ground a spear or rifle is braced against the body more like a lance and you.  pike requires placing against  the ground because it you attempting to unhorse someone you are not only dealing with his momentum but the horses as well. 

I don't know I have seen it both ways. in the sca though I will concede against some pigs you are grateful to be able to ground the end  I'll give you that much


----------



## Shayuri

If I send you a dollar can we pretend I never brought it up?

(^_^)


----------



## epogue

I debated because you found something I was interested in I was enjoying talking to some one with similar interest that seemed to have a clue not because I was upset  but I always come off like that language gap my word choice can turnout wrong


----------



## epogue

sorry about that


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> you are not going to find many references on or about melee tactics or application in a game focused on ranged combat. the most likely reference but they had nether  bayonets or rifles as OGL 3.5 is the default source is written for the time it was set in a archaic setting I do not know of any mention beyond that time period of setting the lack rules of implies the use educated us of intuition. D20 mentions it but no detail and doesn't mention readying against charges and Dragon star doesn't even have charging rules.
> 
> In Dragonstar  you are looking for charging or counter charging in a  campaign setting were charging dose not exist?



Well, after checking the Modern Reference Document, I'm going to say that my ruling stands (but, see below). Everything I've seen say that a 'modern' bayonet is more like a combat knife than a sword or spearhead. It can be taken off the weapon and uses as a knife and is more of weapon of last resort.

However, the one rule I can find online is someone homebrewed material for the d20 Pulp Heroes games: Expanded Weapons Table, which says the following: _"With the bayonet fixed, the longarm becomes a double weapon-clublike at one end and spearlike at the other. A character can fight with it as if fighting with two weapons, but if the character does so, he or she incurs all the normal attack penalties associated with fighting with two weapons, as if using a one-handed weapon and a light weapon. If the bayonet is not fixed, treat as a Combat Knife."_

So, I would say it could be used like a spear but to do so is very difficult. Davik would have a -4 non-proficiency penalty to try to set it against a charge and it wouldn't be able to be used in that way against creatures larger than himself. So, if a knight charges him on horseback, it won't be an effective choice, since the horse is considered Large even though the knight is Medium-sized.

Davik could try to use it to set against a charge, but I wouldn't advise it. Regardless, it would only be effective against one zombie attacking him in one round not against multiple opponents. 

The bayonet and his firearm's butt end would be more effectively used as a double weapon, as noted above.



epogue said:


> A bayonet is a blade on a stick that shoots a spear is a blade on the end of a stick what is the difference other than shooting. they are parallel to the point of having the same game statistics. except the ability to slash
> 
> Is a bayonet the same as a spear that can slash?



Referring to a heavy firearm as 'a stick' is not a good counterargument. I may not be well-verse in gun lore, but I quite certain using a bayonet in such a manner would not be the same as wielding a spear. Thus, the non-proficiency penalty for him to try to attempt to use it to set against a charge.


----------



## Shayuri

No worries, Epogue. I apologize too...my comment came off as way snarkier than I intended.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> Ok I have three in my face and 6 peripheral 13 ft more less. the closet three are none concealed I Let three burst  left to right as they fall if it is still standing I shoot it again.
> 
> full attack rapid shot
> 
> ranged
> (1d20+15)[23]
> 
> ranged
> (1d20+13)[17]
> 
> ranged
> (1d20+3)[13]



Those attack numbers don't look quite right for Rapid Shot feat (including the Point Blank Shot feat). It should be +13 (rapid shot), +13, and +8. That would be attack rolls of 21, 17, and 18. All three rolls are hits.

Two shots of the first burst hit, but not the third. And only the first shot of the second and third bursts hit. Note that Davik must fire a single burst at a single target. He can't divide the damage from one burst between multiple targets. (See in the Starfarer's Handbook under Autofire, pp. 129-130.)

*Damage:* First burst > [roll0], [roll1], miss; Second burst > [roll2], miss, miss; Third burst > [roll3], miss , miss.

The attack routine uses up 9 shots from the weapon's power cell.



> set if possible and allowed.



If you mean set the bayonet against the charge while firing the weapon, then absolutely not. You can't use the weapon both ways in the same round. And you can only set against a charge that you know is coming before the charge occurs.


----------



## Knightfall

The first burst doesn't put the first zombie down. Davik has to fire the second burst at it before it finally does. He can fire the third burst at a second zombie.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6862861]epogue[/MENTION], I've worked out what Davik's standard attack routines should look like plus some key combat notes. The bayonet is considered a masterwork keenblade so it has a +1 to attack. I'm assuming you didn't pay to make any of your other weapons masterwork weapons, correct?

*COMBAT*
*Initiative:* +4 (Dex)
*BAB:* 10/+5
*Grapple:* +13 (+15 with hardsuit) 
*Melee:* 13/+8 (or +15/+10 w/hardsuit)
— 2 claws +15 melee (1d6/19-20/x2) or
— Hardsuit (slam) +15 melee (1d6/x2) or
— Bayonet +16/+11 (1d8/19-20/x3) or
— Gun Butt +15/+10 (1d8/x2) or
— Bayonet +12/+7 (1d8/19-20/x3) and
— Gun Butt +7 (1d8/x2) as double weapon
*Ranged:* +14/+9
— Blaster Machine Pistol +14/+9 ranged (3d8 Electricity/x2, 100 ft.) or
— Blaster Machine Pistol +14/+9 ranged (3d8 Nonlethal/x2, 100 ft.) with stun setting or
— Assault Blaster +14/+9 ranged (4d10 Electricity/x2, 200 ft.) or
— Assault Blaster +14/+9 ranged (4d10 Nonlethal/x2, 200 ft.) with stun setting or
— Grenade Launcher w/frag +14/+9 ranged (6d6, 200 ft.) or
— Grenade Launcher w/stun +14/+9 ranged (6d6 Nonlethal, 200 ft.) or
— Grenade Launcher w/EMP +14/+9 ranged (1d6/8d6 Electricity, 200 ft.) or
— Railgun Rifle +14/+9 ranged (3d12/x3, 1000 ft.)


----------



## epogue

A Assault Railgunis all the base stats look right

the bayonet is the only master worked item


----------



## epogue

is there any cover and how far and world it put me out of LOS buildings or trees preferably do these z-men show aptitude for climbing


----------



## epogue

OOC:  pointblank +1 attack Autofire AC+3 instead of AC+5 for bolts impacts 

That didn't go as planed


----------



## epogue

Thankyou for clarifying the rules I misunderstood I thought the extra and final shot were penalized only.

.


----------



## epogue

It would defiantly understand firing the weapon wile the muzzle is obstructed would blow up the gun


----------



## epogue

Knightfall I fear I may have made a bit of a jerk of my self in PM and I am sorry for that


----------



## epogue

inappropriate


----------



## epogue

IC: This is not at all what I had in mind I need some distance an higher ground to get clear there are to many to fight head-on blast it!


----------



## Shayuri

Does your supersuit give you jumping power or some kind of mobility?

You could also try to knock some zombos over and make a run for it. They'd get to try to smack you on your way out, but if you can survive that, you should be able to outrun them.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> is there any cover and how far and world it put me out of LOS buildings or trees preferably do these z-men show aptitude for climbing



There are nearby buildings that he could use for cover. Right now, Davik is surrounded but he could take out one zombie and then make a run for it. He could try to get onto a roof or get inside a building and then bar it from inside.



epogue said:


> Thankyou for clarifying the rules I misunderstood I thought the extra and final shot were penalized only..



No worries.



epogue said:


> Knightfall I fear I may have made a bit of a jerk of my self in PM and I am sorry for that



It did come off that way, but I realize that's not what you intended.


----------



## epogue

The fundamental traits can be altered so a composite HUD overlay makes sense If it is like chemistry gold. platinum are considered noble metals be cause they a are immune to corrosion or oxidation Which is true but for one instance nether nitric acid or hydrochloric acid can effect but together They form Aqua regia  The only known compound able to effect a gold or noble metals Detecting similar phenomenon to seeing  undead would be a that would be my best understanding similar to the phenomenon detection of undead

I'm still in teacher mode


----------



## epogue

IC: this is  defiantly not the plan I need to get out of the box  to higher ground fast!

OOC:I stow my weapon as a free action my BAB is Greater than +1 take a full round action to  withdraw to the building. at lateral 40ft and building vertical 20 that would put me 10ft up to building  20ft away. the withdraw action allows base speed with out attacks of opportunity from directly agacent  to you


----------



## epogue

The most expensive thing on my inventory.  It almost as much as the suit and dos me no good it fixes a you being dead give or take a few fort saves and I get there quick enough  other medical stuff mean this armor is more for you than me I am happy at 2500ft  A sniper doesn't need umber armor. The MEDIC needs the armor not die wile trying to keep you from doing so.

not upset just pointing out the fact.
my suits survival is of great interest to their own
so the more supper the beater for you


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Does your supersuit give you jumping power or some kind of mobility?



Davik's M14 hardsuit upgrades his Strength score by 4 points and gives him a +8 circumstance bonus on Climb checks. With it he has a Climb speed of 20 feet, so he wouldn't have to jump up somewhere, if he can get free of the zombies. He'll just be able to climb away from them.


----------



## Shayuri

I was thinking more he could jump over the zombies to get away. 

But with that strength boost he could probably Overrun one.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> The most expensive thing on my inventory.  It almost as much as the suit and dos me no good it fixes a you being dead give or take a few fort saves and I get there quick enough  other medical stuff mean this armor is more for you than me I am happy at 2,500 ft.  A sniper doesn't need umber armor. The MEDIC needs the armor not die wile trying to keep you from doing so.



As far as I can tell, these are the important details about the hardsuit:

Includes the capabilities of an Aimpoint Sight, Digital Binoculars (SFH, p. 107), an Electronic Mapbox (SFH, p. 109), and a Personal Communicator (SFH, p. 107).
Camouflage and Sonic Masking: Equivalent to an Intrusion Suit (SFH, p. 111), but the hardsuit's masking is versus Sonic detection (DsIR) not Thermal. (_Altered to reflect change of IR to DsIR for this game._)
Allows for integral weaponry which can be linked to the suits fire control system. The suit has attachment points and integrated controls for the standard Marine Jump Pack.
The suit provides a +4 upgrade bonus to Strength, with a minimum Strength of 16 for the Small-sized hardsuit and 18 for the Medium-sized hardsuit. (_This seems to be something you might have missed or misinterpreted, as Davik's normal Str is 16. But, he has it now, so I'm not going to worry about it too much. I'm simply going to change it to be Strength 14 for the Small-sized suit and Strength 16 for the Medium-sized suit, instead of forcing you to rework the character._)
It gives a +4 circumstance bonus on Hide checks (as per an Intrusion Suit) and a +8 circumstance bonus on Climb checks. It does not suffer any armor penalty to Balance, Climb, Freefall, Hide, Jump and Move Silently checks.
The suit counts as Medium Armor for movement purposes. (_I noticed that you added the dampsuit to the armor as an an integrated upgrade. Note that for the dampsuit [Imperial Supply, p. 34], it can only be worn over Light armor [Dragonstar FAQ PDF, p. 5] so it cannot be integrated into your hardsuit. This is the one thing you're going to have to change, but what I'll do is let you pick different equipment equal to the 1,750 cr. to replace it with since there was no way for you to know that it can only be applied to Light armor without access to the FAQ document before you created your PC. We'll figure it out after Davik's fight is over with the Z-Men._)
The operator has a base speed of 40 feet and gains a climbing movement speed of 20 feet.
The suit has a hardness of 5, and this protection is applied to the operator.
The suit provides sealed capabilities and can function self-contained for 48 hours. The suit itself has an endurance of 72 hours and is powered by a heavy energy cell. (_This means that while Davik is sealed inside the suit, he is immune to gas-based attacks and spells. However, if the gas is corrosive, his hardsuit will take damage instead of him. This doesn't make him immune to gaze attacks or spells, however._)
The clawed hands and feet can be used as weapons (damage Sm. 1d4/ Med. 1d6, 19-20/x2 crit). The gauntlets, boots and other parts of the suit can strike for the same amount of nonlethal damage (20/x2 crit, bludgeoning), but these attacks count as unarmed. (_Okay, so Davik can also kick with the clawed feet instead of hitting with the claws._)
There are many in-game layers to how your PC's hardsuit works that I didn't realize after you had chosen it for Davik. Of course, I wouldn't have vetoed it since it comes from the Hastur Dragonstar wiki page. That page is pretty much canon for an Arcanum of the Stars game.

I'm in the process of updating your character sheet for Davik to make it as bulletproof as possible (and to make sure neither one of us has missed anything important). Once I'm satisfied with it, I'll post it in the Rogues Gallery thread as a PDF file.


----------



## epogue

Upgrads 9th down Medical Diagnostic Gauntlet integrated in left gauntlet, 18,000cr. 3 lb

Dragonstar bookofgear  pg 5 written by Dragonstar universe of Fantasy Flight Games
Dragonstar cannon 

Sense you may not have the material

functions similarly to clerical spells only much less reliably. 

The Medical Diagnostic Gauntlet, first off may only, be used by skilled individuals. (i.e those
with at least 4 ranks in Heal. Providing they meet this criteria the gauntlet provides a +5
competence bonus to all heal rolls. In addition if a poison or disease is identified it will also
inform the medic what it is, what causes it and the likely symptoms, onset time and so forth,
in addition to providing information on treatment.
Additionally if the medic can reach someone within 3 rounds of them dying the gauntlet is
able to produce an electrical charge to defibrillate them, the dying person makes a Fortitude
save Dc 18+1 per point of damage below –10, if successful the person is allowed to make a
stabilization check every round to prevent from passing away again. This buys the medic a
little time to raise their hit points. To a safe non life threatening level. If a stabilization roll is
failed during this time the person dies once more. Of course the medic can attempt to
defibrillate them again but the gauntlet only has enough power for 3 charges in this way.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> OOC:  pointblank +1 attack Autofire AC+3 instead of AC+5 for bolts impacts



Ah, I missed the Autofire feat. Sorry about that. My bad. I'll recalculate.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> Upgrads 9th down Medical Diagnostic Gauntlet integrated in left gauntlet, 18,000cr. 3 lb
> 
> Dragonstar bookofgear  pg 5 written by Dragonstar universe of Fantasy Flight Games
> Dragonstar cannon
> 
> <Since> you may not have the material
> 
> <snip>



Ah, I was wondering where that +5 came in your skills for Heal. Thank you.

FYI, some of your skill calculations are a bit off. Most notably your ranks listed for Demolitions (14) and Search (15). Max. # of class skill ranks for a 10th-level character is 13. That is unless the extra 1 for Demolitions and extra 2 for Search is from something else?


----------



## epogue

inapropreat


----------



## Knightfall

*Revised Attack Rolls:* First burst > 21 (hit), 18 (hit), 15 (hit); Second Burst > 17 (hit), 14 (hit), 11 (miss); Third Burst > 18 (hit), 15 (hit), 12 (miss).

*Revised Damage*
First burst > 13, 7, [roll0]; Second burst > 15, [roll1], miss; *Third burst* > 16, [roll2], miss.


----------



## Knightfall

All three of the Z-Men that charged Davik are destroyed. 

EDIT: He is still surrounded by the 6 other Z-men, but he isn't blocked from retreating or seeking higher ground. He would take 2 AoO from 2 different zombies if he does this.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> Jangala hardsuit: the template for the M14
> 
> The mechanical hands are still nimble
> enough to allow for normal use of weaponry, however.
> THE SERVOS OF A JANGALA GIVE AN EFFECTIVE STRENGTH 18
> What point am I not understanding
> 
> Imperial supply pg 72



READ the M14 Marine Hardsuit description on the Hastur wiki again. It SPECIFICALLY says that there is a minimum Strength requirement for that item, and YOU are the one who chose to pick it, not me. Note that I've already said that it doesn't matter in a previous post. I am going to lower the requirements to Strength 14 for a Small-sized hardsuit and Strength 16 for a Medium-sized hardsuit, so you don't have to change anything.



> Show me in <canon> any power armor Hardsuit with a minimum requirement.



Again, I did not force you to choose that hardsuit and I didn't create it. That wiki is not my web site. The site's creator made that choice not me. And, at this point, we are getting into another "OO" situation. 

I do NOT have to show you anything. You made the choice and missed the requirements. I didn't notice it either until I started to fix some of the errors and inconsistencies on your character sheet. And, as I've stated, you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## epogue

search, spot, listen I am an elf 
demolitions the tools are masterwork


----------



## Knightfall

Working copy of Davik's character sheet.


----------



## epogue

Sorry I thought you were saying I didn't have the stats to have it Which would torpedo me When  panicking I get tunnel vision

The is now fully applicable to the game in its present  incarnation to the game 

sorry to all I acted a general jerk


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 2)*
Z-Men [x6]: 1d20=18
Davik: 10
Z-Men [x3] (new combatants): 1d20=6


----------



## Knightfall

*Z-Men Attacks:* Z-Man #4 > 1d20+3=23 (hit), Crit Confirm Roll > 1d20+3=12 (n/a); Z-Man #5 > 1d20+3=9 (miss); Z-Man #6 > 1d20+3=14 (miss); Z-Man #7 > 1d20+3=8 (miss); Z-Man #8 > 1d20+3=13 (miss); Z-Man #9 > 1d20+3=12 (miss).

*Damage Roll:* Z-Man #4 Slam Attack > 1d6+2+1d4=6 (5 points negated by hardness, 1 point is cold damage, however, which Davik takes)

*EDIT:* Hmm, after checking how hardness works, it looks like the armor's hardness negates the Cold damage too. Cold damage is divided by four before being applied to an object's hardness. (We might have to change that hardness to DR 10/Ballistic. It seems to powerful the other way.)


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to assume you're going to retreat and find higher ground, so two of the z-men get Attacks of Opportunity.

*AoO:* Z-Man #4 > 1d20+3=10 (miss); Z-Man #7 > 1d20+3=9 (miss).

Both attacks miss.


----------



## epogue

against some of the nastles I've seen you though you squashed characters and neither the bones or the devil were shooting and I know the devil has DR. A suit that is designed to take getting bounced off a hull and dealing with space  junk and dealing with micro meteors would be pretty good against getting shot 

If it didn't protect against energy forms in an age of energy weapons it would not be realistically useful.

Most solders aren't shop keepers with an average strength 18 they would get past with a 2 with a +4 the +5 would only null the strength bonus and a  bayonet is 2 handed so it is 1.5 so not even all of that designed for solders not corpsifyd farmers not getting messed over by a low roll lucky shot from a civilian is why it is there it is designed for war not civilians so the impire is coming is coming  In a real fight it is hardly unreasonable 

In a world of 4d10 burst that actually sounds pretty reasonable at +5 isn't realy that much an average of 20 how is that unreasonable the damage is kill you on steroids 
it a  would be pretty tough it is tough to be unbalancing against that with 5 a low roll against getting hit and not that unbalancing


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah, Hardness is no joke. It's like DR only better. There's a reason it's generally only applied to objects.


----------



## epogue

miss post


----------



## epogue

miss post


----------



## epogue

miss post


----------



## epogue

DR can only be  harmed by an enchantment of equal or greater power before the reduction in damage if any occurs.

Hardness  can be effected by anything.

How is it More powerful

An energy bolt can' be enchanted


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> against some of the nastles I've seen you though you squashed characters and neither the bones or the devil were shooting and I know the devil has DR. A suit that is designed to take getting bounced off a hull and dealing with space  junk and dealing with micro meteors would be pretty good against getting shot
> 
> If it didn't protect against energy forms in an age of energy weapons it would not be realistically useful.



That is true. Comparing Davik's hardsuit with the Jangala hardsuit in Imperial Supply, it seems that the Hastur wiki hardsuit is designed to be significantly better, but the cost doesn't seem to match what I would expect for the increased hardness and bonuses attacks. The Jangala hardsuit has hardness 5 instead of hardness 10 in addition to most of the Jangala's other stats. Maybe that's why the designer gave the M14 hardsuit a Strength requirement -- to offset the hardness 10.

I can't say for certain, and I'm not certain how to hand this one. If I roll back it's hardness to match the Jangala suit, there isn't much point in having the M14 hardsuit in the game. Hmm, checking the v.3.0 to v.3.5 conversion document. There might be something in there about hardness... nope, only damage reduction. Maybe a reduction of the suit's hardness to 5 and add DR 5/–. Most of the hardsuits listed in the Dragonstar sourcebooks have DR 5/–, so Davik would have the best of both types of hardsuits (although I'm likely going to change all the hardsuit DR values to be penetrated by Ballistic damage).

Damage would have to bypass both but there would be a better chance for energy damage to get through, although Davik would still gain better protection from most. Electricity and fire damage would half to be be divided by half before it is applied to to the hardness while Cold damage would be divided by 4 before damage in applied to a character.

So if a fired shot from a projectile weapon that does 4d10 fire damage (lets average it out to 22 damage) to Davik beats his AC, the fire damage would have to be divided by 2 to become 11 (as per the rules on hardness) and then the hardness would negate 5 points of damage for a total of 6 points of fire damaged inflicted on Davik himself. If the weapon did Cold damage instead, the damage would only be 5, which the hardsuit would negate completely.

(And I think you were right that the hardsuit shouldn't have a Strength requirement. If it was designed that way to offset the hardness, it's not very good design, IMO. I'd rather change the value to be hardness 5 and add DR 5/Ballistic.)

QUOTE]Most solders aren't shop keepers with an average strength 18 they would get past with a 2 with a +4 the +5 would only null the strength bonus and a  bayonet is 2 handed so it is 1.5 so not even all of that designed for solders not corpsifyd farmers not getting messed over by a low roll lucky shot from a civilian is why it is there it is designed for war not civilians so the impire is coming is coming  In a real fight it is hardly unreasonable 

In a world of 4d10 burst that actually sounds pretty reasonable at +5 isn't realy that much an average of 20 how is that unreasonable the damage is kill you on steroids 
it a  would be pretty tough it is tough to be unbalancing against that with 5 a low roll against getting hit and not that unbalancing[/QUOTE]
Note that a weapon or spell that does Acid, Sonic, or Radiation damage won't be reduced by the hardsuit's hardness value at all. And as the [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION]'s PC Yin Hun learned, there are some spells that will simply destroy powered armor on a failed save. 



Shayuri said:


> Yeah, Hardness is no joke. It's like DR only better. There's a reason it's generally only applied to objects.



I agree completely, but with the Jangela suit's existence in the Dragonstar game, there is precedence for a hardsuit with hardness, but it has to be reduced. Hardness 10 is just to powerful since Davik also gains the protection of the suit's hardness.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> DR can only be  harmed by an enchantment of equal or greater power before the reduction in damage if any occurs.
> 
> Hardness  can be effected by anything.
> 
> How is it More powerful



I too had thought that DR blocked energy damage, but it doesn't. Energy damage is blocked by Resistance to Energy not Damage Reduction. So, when a projectile weapon that does 4d10 (avg. 22) electricity damage strikes a chain devil, for example, its DR 5/silver or good doesn't block the 22 points of energy damage. Now, if that damage was created by a spell, it would have to bypass the kyton's SR of 18. And if the damage was Cold damage, it wouldn't hurt the chain devil at all.

If a kyton was a construct with hardness 5 instead of DR, that same 22 points of electricity damage would only do 6 points of damage. The electricity damage would have to be divided by two and then applied to the hardness (11-5=6).



> An energy bolt <can't> be enchanted



Actually, any projectile weapon, including weapons that do energy damage can be enchanted in a Dragonstar game. It says this on pp. 77-79 the Dragonstar Guide to the Galaxy. While energy cells for projectile weapons cannot be enchanted, ammunition cartridges for slug throwers can be enchanted. So, Davik could buy/commission enchanted magazines for his railgun rifle. 

Since his hardsuit isn't masterwork armor, he couldn't get it enchanted with more protections, but he could buy/commission a hardsuit that offers magical protections.


----------



## Knightfall

Updating this file for the game to include all the important changes to weapons and armor, as well as anything else that needs to be changed. This is for everyone's reference. I still have to finalize the changes for armor and I haven't added the explosive weapons from Imperial Supply yet.

Note the altered damage types for many of the key Dragonstar weapons. Some (but not all) of them now do energy damage that isn't blocked by energy resistance. As well, laser weapons no longer do fire damage but follow the rules in the DMG v.3.5. The damage type for lasers is untyped, so fire resistance won't block laser fire. As well, all railguns have been changed to be martial weapons. (This doesn't affect Davik's ability to use his own railgun.)

Some of the weapons have different damage values than in the Starfarer's Handbook. When I first created the file, I felt that the damage values for many of the ranged weapons were to high, so I curtailed them (the blaster weapons, for example). The values listed there are 100% set in stone. I won't force you guys to change your weapon's damage values, but I'd like to get opinions on the altered stats.

The file also includes converted stats for the classic Alternity weapons and armor, as well as some of the other gear. It also lists the advanced weapons from the DMG v.3.5.

I believe I had posted this file for everyone when the game first started, but I didn't repost it when we started over again.

(The file is always a work in progress.)


----------



## epogue

My last sheet made since pleas just the change the hardness otherwise it just gets to weird 
ok Would you pleas keep as and forgotten realms and dagonstar as  canon as well as house 
 thank you that was source canon and house rules 
I had not seen as added paths and alterations and banned feats which I am thankful to made aware of


----------



## Shayuri

Hm. Making lasers untyped is pretty powerful...fire seemed like a good approximation to me.

Then again, fire resistance and immunity is the single most common type of energy resistance in the system, so...I can understand the motivation behind it. 

Maybe give lasers a unique type of their own ('laser' damage) in the interests of allowing things like highly reflective surfaces or specialized defenses to have 'laser' resistance?


----------



## epogue

like chromium on ship hulls reflect lasers but then there is the possible friendly fire to teammates the reason it is used on imperial ships it makes them laser immune


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> My last sheet made since pleas just the change the hardness otherwise it just gets to weird



And it turns out I had misread the M14 hardsuit details myself. It says hardsuit 5 not 10. This is why I shouldn't stay up until 3 A.M. in the morning working on game material. I make "tired" mistakes. (Still, it did bring me back to the document to correct some things in the document.)



epogue said:


> ok Would you pleas keep as and forgotten realms and dagonstar as  canon as well as house
> thank you that was source canon and house rules
> I had not seen as added paths and alterations and banned feats which I am thankful to made aware of



You're welcome. I hope to go through it in more detail and clarify a few things, but I don't want to get bogged down in it too much.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Hm. Making lasers untyped is pretty powerful...fire seemed like a good approximation to me.
> 
> Then again, fire resistance and immunity is the single most common type of energy resistance in the system, so...I can understand the motivation behind it.



Fire does seem to make sense, but going with something that more closely matches what is in the DMG v.3.5 (p. 146). The Damage Type for them is considered special. That is also true of the antimatter rifle listed there, as well. (Also, read more below.)

Another sticking point are the ranges given for those weapons compared to the ones listed in the Dragonstar books. I had planned to roll back the DS ranges to match the one in the DMG, but I decided against it, for now. 



> Maybe give lasers a unique type of their own ('laser' damage) in the interests of allowing things like highly reflective surfaces or specialized defenses to have 'laser' resistance?



And, I had made the mistake of saying that the lasers are untyped. (Again, this is why I shouldn't work on this stuff and post at 3 A.M.) The type for them for AotS is noted in the document as 'Energy'. These weapons deal damage of a nonspecific energy type that is not subject to energy resistance. I've also made the sunsword do this special type of Energy damage instead of Fire, because I want to make them scary. 

Plasma weapons do fire damage.



epogue said:


> like chromium on ship hulls reflect lasers but then there is the possible friendly fire to teammates the reason it is used on imperial ships it makes them laser immune



While an interesting idea, it was my mistake at way too late at night.

BTW, your PC is one feat short. As an Imperial citizen, you don't have to select the Technical Proficiency feat with one of your slots. You get it for free. So, pick another 1st-level feat to add to your character.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], what did I give you for the non-damage stats for the ancient sunsword? (I cannot remember.)

I found that the damage is 4d6 for the Medium-sized sunsword Shaz found but did i give it a specific critical value or a weight. If not, the Crit. range is 18-20/x2 and the weight is 1-1/2 lb. The ancient sunsword would not have a real market price in the Dragon Empire, but if it was being auctioned off by a Core World trading house, it would likely start at an opening bid of 5,000 credits.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Giving a head's up, and a week's notice, that I'll be unavailable from May 25th to the 29th. I'll be at me sister's wedding.


----------



## Knightfall

File updated with weapons and armor from Hastur Dragonstar wiki and from a Behind the Screen article.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Giving a head's up, and a week's notice, that I'll be unavailable from May 25th to the 29th. I'll be at me sister's wedding.



Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Shayuri

Without giving any spoilers, are those of us who are primitive Toril natives ever gonna get a chance to get some of these cool tech toys? Spellware makes me happy to think about. And Beguilers can wear light armor and use more weapons than normal mages...it'd be nice to take advantage of that.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Without giving any spoilers, are those of us who are primitive Toril natives ever gonna get a chance to get some of these cool tech toys? Spellware makes me happy to think about. And Beguilers can wear light armor and use more weapons than normal mages...it'd be nice to take advantage of that.



I was thinking about this the other day. Nornally, all a character has to do is spend enough time living in a technological society and then be able to take the Technical Proficiency feat. At this point, even with instruction, your PC takes a -4 circumstance penalty on all ability checks, skill checks, and attack rolls using high-tech devices. And you can't take feats that require the Technical Proficiency, such as the Armor Proficiency (Powered) feat or, say, the Implant Spellware item creation feat. However, Sil would be able to take Dragonstar feats that don't require the Technical Proficiency feat, within reason.

She could take these feats from the SFH: Crack Shot, Etiquette, Improved Far Shot, Information Junkie*, Mobile Shot, Pressing Attack, and Temperature Tolerance. *This feat gives a +2 bonus on Gather Information and Research checks. While the Research skill doesn't require the Technical Proficiency feat, it's tough to use it without access to an advanced library. It could be used in Candlekeep, I guess.

The Dragonstar skills that require the Technical Proficiency feat are as follows: Demolitions (Int; must be trained), Pilot (Dex), Repair (Int; trained only), and Use Device (Int). The other new Dragonstar skills are as follows: Cryptography (Int; must be trained), Freefall (Dex), Navigate (Int), Research (Wis), and Urban Lore (Wis).

*From the SFH:* "Characters from Outlands worlds (like Toril) may take it for free once they have spent one full level gaining experience with advanced technology. A character could meet this requirement by adventuring in the Empire, training in an Imperial enclave on an Outlands world, or traveling with others who are equipped and experienced with high technology."

So, from the RAW, the PCs from Toril could take it since you all went up by four levels. However, that bulk of that experience wasn't really the result of interacting with high technology. I would say if you invest in Dragonstar feats and learning Dragonstar skills, you can get to it faster. A minimum of two DS feats or 1 feat and at least two levels worth of learning DS skills (as cross-class skills).

And, you could try to learn DS spells too, but let's not get ahead ourselves.


----------



## Knightfall

I wil ltry to get a new post up for the main group by the end of Monday. I have to write a post for the Shackled City Legacy game first, however.


----------



## Shayuri

By RAW, Beguilers can't learn spells off of their lists except via the Advanced Learning class features, which has specific limitations. This is fine. I knew what I was signing up for. Their spell list is quite generous...and with Use Magic Device I can get access to staves and scrolls and the like to expand my ability.

And yeah, that one encounter doesn't meet the 'spend time training with high tech' watermark. 

But ok, that does give me a better idea of what's required. Game time spent. If there's 'downtime' that would work nicely, but it's hard to imagine the opening phases of an invasion having a lot of downtime. 

This is fine too. It does handicap the natives a bit, given the quantifiably higher power level of technology, but again...we knew that going in. 

How does the Technical Proficiency feat modify things like armor and weapons proficiency? Or does it at all?

For example, Beguilers start with weapon proficiencies identical to rogues. Presumably Dragonstar rogues get some firearms training too, but does gaining that feat automatically offer me such training? Or would I need some kind of Weapon or Armor Proficiency feat in addition to that?


----------



## Salthorae

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], what did I give you for the non-damage stats for the ancient sunsword? (I cannot remember.)
> 
> I found that the damage is 4d6 for the Medium-sized sunsword Shaz found but did i give it a specific critical value or a weight. If not, the Crit. range is 18-20/x2 and the weight is 1-1/2 lb. The ancient sunsword would not have a real market price in the Dragon Empire, but if it was being auctioned off by a Core World trading house, it would likely start at an opening bid of 5,000 credits.




I don't think I saw that before, so I will update the stats. Somehow my level up updates don't show, even though I'm almost positive I saved them...so I will add the threat range and energy type update when I re-edit 

One question on the zip file, it shows that half-dragons of the "weaker" bloodlines get bonus feats. I didn't do that on creation, should up add those from the list you have? 

I don't remember that file being posted before, or I probably would have downloaded it to my Dragonstar folder in Dropbox!


----------



## Knightfall

Salthorae said:


> I don't think I saw that before, so I will update the stats. Somehow my level up updates don't show, even though I'm almost positive I saved them...so I will add the threat range and energy type update when I re-edit



Okay, I wasn't sure. You're probably right.



> One question on the zip file, it shows that half-dragons of the "weaker" bloodlines get bonus feats. I didn't do that on creation, should up add those from the list you have?



If that is what it says, then do it.



> I don't remember that file being posted before, or I probably would have downloaded it to my Dragonstar folder in Dropbox!



I think I might have posted it in the Arcanum of the Stars campaign group, but I didn't really point it out to ever one.


----------



## Knightfall

Here's the group: http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php?groupid=59 (EDIT: Link added to first post in this thread too.)

And it original version is in the files section. I'll leave it there as a legacy version in case any one wants to compare it with the newly revised version(s). Once I'm satisfied that I'm done updating the file, I add the revised version to the files section in the group.


----------



## Shayuri

Hey, can I get an invite to that group? Since I'm playing and all.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Hey, can I get an invite to that group? Since I'm playing and all.



Done!


----------



## epogue

The suit has a hardness of 5, and this protection is applied to the operator.
as per description 

Nether Jangala hardsuit or even combat hradsuits have more than a 5 

Only the assault hardesuit and vacesuits have more than a 5 and area walking tanks


----------



## epogue

my suit hadness is 5 not 10


----------



## epogue

wrong place to talk sorry


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> The suit has a hardness of 5, and this protection is applied to the operator.
> as per description
> 
> Nether Jangala hardsuit or even combat hradsuits have more than a 5
> 
> Only the assault hardesuit and vacesuits have more than a 5 and area walking tanks





epogue said:


> my suit hadness is 5 not 10



I did realize thast I made that mistake and noted it in this post.


----------



## epogue

sorry things are a little hard to keep up with I missed it in the  postings 

thankyou


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> sorry things are a little hard to keep up with I missed it in the  postings
> 
> thankyou



Also, I mentioned somewhere along the way that your character sheet for Davik is one feat short. You need to pick another feat for him that could be taken at 1st level.


----------



## epogue

thank you


----------



## KainG

Hey all, I'm back fom vacation! Still catching up, but won't be able to post an IC post just yet. Came back only for work to dump 2-weeks worth of backlog on me, lol.


----------



## Shayuri

No worries, we're still catching the new guy up.


----------



## epogue

Shayuri 

I said you were right and you got mad 

sorry for any miss understanding


----------



## epogue

It is ok I am very difficult to understand. To me you are talking backwards that kind So that cuts both ways you put  noun before your verb so under standing can be difficult and righting not much better. I get irritated but not at people  at having to right it again to make it make since the twentieth situational frustration can make me come 0ff like a jerk I'm usualy tikd offat spellcheck not you


For It make sense It must run down hill

the way I say it 

I learned verb before noun

To run down hill it must to make sense from it

they say the same thing but ones a lot easer to understand





to you so all is good


----------



## Shayuri

No worries. I misread what you were saying, and I apologize for that. All's well on my end.


----------



## epogue

OOC: this round full round 40 no attacks of opportunity order skif 90 ft from aggression and maintained base 30ft speed clear If I have my first choice is retreat to a more defendable but  if want to play force me to fight fullround withdraw 40 ft. speed  clear wile maintaining visual with target rapid shot drop as many as posable BAB 10 +5 dex+4 Laser +1 rapid -2 attack nags onlly if armor no proficient PHB 122 Maxdex only to AC so my math should be right
14/9 1 to much no point blank +15/+10 -2 Rapid shot +13/ 9 to many bonuses 
no pointblanc
[roll0]  -2[ 16 ]  
[roll1]  -2 [23]
[roll2]  -2 [10]
If I can I retreat to higher ground I stow my weapon free action BAB over +1 with draw full round to the building 20  away putting me 10 ft up provoking no opportunity attacks from threatening individuals for moving more than 5 ft putting me in a more defensible  position


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm dealing with some major pain in my lower back and right hip, so I won't be able to reply as fast as I was there for a while. I need some time to let this flare up settle down, and sitting at my computer for long periods of time will not help matters.

If I feel up to it, I will post. If I can't handle it, I won't. Time for bed.


----------



## epogue

OOC: I made a run last round for the building 20 ft away toke 2 attacks of opportunity 1 hit at a ground speed of 40 ft and a vertical speed of 20 ft I am 10 ft up a wall how are they attacking me? assuming standard 5ft block movement we seem to have lost a round of action how did I skip a turn or is there some thing I am missing


----------



## epogue

off subject


I have run into many things I don't know the universal solution I have found to be look it up. I know nothing about birds but with a manual I can identify them.The point of the data base so then you are relying on its knowledge you ask me about birds with out the manual your out of luck your. As long as you are using that reference you have effective knowledge of the subject. equal to the bonus representing the value of the reference It could be reasonably assumed that any item therefore with a database is not subject to knowledge rules as they are fulfilled by the data base. It would  also serve to resolve several discrepancies as to undeclared prerequisites. 


dose this make sense?


----------



## epogue

mis


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> OOC: If I have my first choice is retreat to a more defencable position...
> 
> If I can I retreat to higher ground I stow my weapon free action BAB over +1 with draw full round to the building 20  away putting me 10 ft up provoking no opportunity attacks from threatening individuals for moving more than 5 ft putting me in a more defensible  position



You can retreat to a higher position, but not without taking AoOs. (Note, however, I already rolled those attacks and both missed.) So, Davik can find higher ground and then try to pick off the z-men from above. The climb check is only at DC 10 and since he has a climb speed (thanks to his hardsuit), he can simply Take 10 for the climb and automatically succeed.



epogue said:


> OOC: I made a run last round for the building 20 ft away toke 2 attacks of opportunity 1 hit at a ground speed of 40 ft and a vertical speed of 20 ft I am 10 ft up a wall how are they attacking me? assuming standard 5ft block movement we seem to have lost a round of action how did I skip a turn or is there some thing I am missing



We haven't skipped anything. I just haven't been feeling up to replying or posting. A lot of bad pain issues. It's a little better now, but I still have to limit how much time I spend sitting at my computer.

Davik can combine climbing with a single move action. The nearest building is 10 feet away, so he can move 10 feet to the building then climb up 10 feet to the roof (while Taking 10). At that point, he can stop moving and then make a single attack against one of the z-men at his highest attack modifier. He would still be able to get the +1 to attack bonus for point blank shot since there would be at least one z-man close enough to him (even while elevated).


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION], [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]...

New post is up.


----------



## Shayuri

Huzzah! Thanks!


----------



## Knightfall

Here is latest version of the AotS document with many new feat options. Again, if a feat from a specific sourcebook isn't listed, it isn't available. Note, specifically, the Battlefield and Leader feats from Heroes of Battle. 

EDIT: I haven't yet started adding feats from the Compete Series or the 'Race of' books.


----------



## epogue

I was working under the false assumption that the first three remained when the chois was made this not being the case there would be no need for a full round withdrawal to avoid attacks of opportunity allowing me two move actions


----------



## Buddha the DM

I'm back now and will get to the new post soon.


----------



## epogue

good to see you


----------



## epogue

Given that logical thing for my character to have done given the changed circumstances I take 40ft take the attacks of opportunity as rolled  then light the up
BAB 10 +5 dex+4 Laser +1 Point blank laser +1 =16/11

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> Given that logical thing for my character to have done given the changed circumstances I take 40ft take the attacks of opportunity as rolled  then light the up
> BAB 10 +5 dex+4 Laser +1 Point blank laser +1 =16/11
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]



So, if I understand you correctly, you're going to move and then attack? If so, you only get one attack in the round. One move action (40 ft) and then one standard action (attacking). I'm assuming you're firing a burst, right? And to get the +1 for point blank shot, Davik has to stay within 30 ft of his target.

But is moving up onto a building or just moving away from the z-men?

EDIT: Regardless, the first attack roll is a hit. All the shots from a burst would hit.


----------



## epogue

I couldn't make it clear enough to keep from getting hammered by the next wave as a soldier he knows this   wants to get as far as he can and still do as much damage to them as possible damage as possible he has used this gun most of his life so he would want to stay inside 30 for maximum effect


----------



## epogue

sence he could have no for knowledge of his successes I have to play it IC:


----------



## epogue

be nice if he could


----------



## epogue

But yes that would the end goal build is the end until figure out the rang of the cloak most like but they at going to tun me in to a tincan with attacks of opportunity if I try that when they rush me


----------



## epogue

and it would depend on if I could clear the roof if he could he'd run for it that is the most defeniblpositon period


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 3)*
Z-Men [x5]: 18 (just charged Davik, two got close enough to attack but missed)
Davik: 10
Z-Men [x3]: 6


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> But yes that would the end goal build is the end until figure out the rang of the cloak most like but they at going to tun me in to a tincan with attacks of opportunity if I try that when they rush me





> and it would depend on if I could clear the roof if he could he'd run for it that is the most defeniblpositon period



A long as Davik stays at least 35 feet from the nearest z-man, he won't have to worry about them being able to reach him. When they charge, they can only move up to their normal speed and attack once. That way he can pick them off without worry, but he would have to move and then attack, so the process would be slow.

If he gets up high and then fires down at them, he can shoot at will. However, they could try to climb up after him.


----------



## epogue

will try for try for wall thank you


----------



## epogue

OOC: I stow as free action move to the wall  taking 10 on a climb then I am 10ft up the wall. Attacks of proportionally no significance compared to desired end
that is a move and a climb


----------



## epogue

Changing the nature of lases to their other own type puts the player at a lot more danger. With a hazardous environment suit there is some protection against them as fire and spells and enchantments not so with the change there is no way to protect from it for the PC ether the most common issue weapon is a laser


----------



## KainG

[MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION], been a while, but what should Yin Hun know about the Freedom League and their capabilities in Toril's space?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Updating Rodan's character sheet with his new levels now, by the by.


----------



## epogue

OOC: Fallback and climb the wall to get out of reach and to the roof if I can


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION], been a while, but what should Yin Hun know about the Freedom League and their capabilities in Toril's space?



[sblock="Freedom League"]The Freedom League is dedicated to breaking the power of the dragons at all costs. For the most part, the league doesn't see any difference between the Asamet and the Qesemet. Dragons are dragons and they have been lording over the known galaxy for too long.

The Freedom League is know as many things depending on who you ask and where they live. Outlanders tend to view them as freedom fighters and patriots in the fight against the Dragon Empire. Those living on or near the throneworlds view them as stellar pirates, brigands and revolutionaries. The ISPD simply refers to the Freedom League as being a huge pain in the ass.

It is important to note that not all outlanders consider the Freedom League to be their protectors and governments such as the Regency of Bluefall and the Crugar Octagonal do not allow league vessels to enter their territories. Other races such as the sharn and the fraal wish this militant group would just fade away so that they don't bring the wrath of the Golden Throne down upon the entire Outlands.

This isn't likely going to happen as the league is starting to spread from system to system like a plague of dissent. The driving force behind the league is a core group of individuals led by a human named Davis Madden. A former Imperial captain that had been loyal to the Dragon Empire until Mezzenbone ascended to the Golden Throne and the known galaxy had started to suffer under the red tyrant's claws.

The Freedom League tends to be run as independent groups of starships and hidden bases. The group will rarely come together in one place, as they do not wish to give the Empire a chance to destroy their power base all at once.

The league is known more for its hit and run tactics and in a sense they are a lot like privateers. They will just as willingly attack a Regency ship as a Imperial one due to Bluefalls stance on using diplomacy instead of weaponry against the Empire. Most Regency citizens don't see any difference between the Dragon Brigade and the Freedom League.

The Freedom League strongly influences the regions known as the Thunder Cluster, Unknown Territories, and Zafferan Colonies. The Zafferan worlds broke off from the Empire shortly after Mezzenbone took the throne and has been waging an cold war against the Imperial Council and the Crugar Octagonal. The league has been supplying the colonies with starships and weapons in the hope of turning the Zafferan worlds into fully controlled league worlds.

The Thunder Cluster isn't as league friendly but with the increase in cleash attacks and the real threat of the brigade they have been forced to ally with the league from time to time.

As for the Unknown Territories, this area is uncontrolled and wide open to cleash attacks. (Not even the Dragon Brigade would dare enter this region.) The league has deemed the area as vital league territory and Commander Madden has setup several ouposts in the region. These outposts are constantly dealing with cleash attacks and rely heavily on the help of the scatti, a strange insectoid race that isn't affected by the cleash. These large, intelligent beings are born fighters and one scatti can handle twice the attackers that a medium-sized humanoid can. The League's Directorate has several scatti on it and Commander Madden is glad he has found a race of allies that aren't afraid of the cleash or the dragons.[/sblock]
Yin Hun knows that Commander Madden is in the system with four League starships -- the _Deva Wing_ (a carrier) w/40 interceptors, the _Victory_ (a cruiser), and two corvettes.


----------



## epogue

problem assumed solved by data base.


----------



## epogue

I'm off three next three days unless I can cache a break.


----------



## epogue

ok back now


----------



## epogue

climb take 10


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to finish up Davik's fight with the z-men, starting tomorrow and then move the main group on to Candlekeep.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 4)*
Z-Men [x2]: 18
Davik: 10
Z-Men [x4]: 6 (trying to climb up to Davik this round)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6862861]epogue[/MENTION],

Davik is now on top of a roof and has a good field of fire towards two of the zombies. Five others are at the base of the building he just climbed and are trying to follow him up. The two zombies out in the open turn and move towards the building he is on, but he has time to mow them down.

Make your attacks for round four.


----------



## epogue

I shoot single fire the closest to getting a grip  [roll0]


----------



## epogue

I take a second shot at the first target if still standing or next closest to climbing other wise reload if no shots are available  [roll0] 11 not 16 my mistake [18] I have burnt this energy cell I think


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> I shoot single fire the closest to getting a grip  [roll0]



That's a hit.

Damage: 5d8=15

That's not enough to drop it.



epogue said:


> I take a second shot at the first target if still standing or next closest to climbing other wise reload if no shots are available  [roll0] 11 not 16 my mistake [18] I have burnt this energy cell I think



18 is still a hit.

Damage: 5d8=21

The combined damage puts down one of the zombies.

The assault blaster allows for 20 shots before its energy cell is depleted. You burst autofired in the first two rounds, which would be 12 shots total, I believe. In the third round, I had Davik fire one shot only and you've fired two shots only in the fourth round.

There might have been an AoO for you too, but I can't remember. (I'll check.) If not, you should have 5 shots left with the power cell.


----------



## Knightfall

*Climb checks for Z-men*
1d20+7=12 (fail)
1d20+7=14 (fail)
1d20+7=21 (success)
1d20+7=23 (success)


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 5)*
Z-Men [x2]: 18 (moved this round)
Davik: 10
Z-Men [x2]: 6 (trying to climb up to Davik this round [failed last round])
Z-Men [x2]: 6 (on roof, will attack this round)
 [MENTION=6862861]epogue[/MENTION], you're up again.


----------



## epogue

I fire 2 sim-auto at the closest [roll0] and reload I will have


----------



## epogue

[roll0] second stot


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> I fire 2 sim-auto at the closest [roll0] and reload I will have





epogue said:


> [roll0] second stot



Both those attacks hit...

*Damage*
First shot: 5d8=20 (destroys first z-man on roof)
Second shot: 5d8=18 (damages second z-man on roof)


----------



## Shayuri

Z-man on the Roof! A whimsical new stage musical production.

With hits like, "Decomposition!" And "If I Were A Dead Man!"

*ORDER TICKETS NOW YOUR DARK LORD COMMANDS IT*


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 6)*
Master Zombie: 1d20+2=21 (new combatant)
Z-Men [x2]: 18 (climbed this round)
Davik: 10
Z-Men: 6 (wandering around the base of the building)
Z-Men [x2]: 6 (on roof, will attack this round, one is damaged)

  [MENTION=6862861]epogue[/MENTION], we'll say Davik has to reload this round.


----------



## Knightfall

*Climb checks for Z-Men*
1d20+7=18 (success)
1d20+7=27 (success)


----------



## epogue

IC:
Oh great it talks that can't be good this day keeps getting beater   

OOC:
This round stow blaster  withdraw base speed to   fullround to break melee engagement  and break LOS to with the edge of roof

next round retrieve free action assault railgun HEAP x2 damage 50% fire 50% fullround rapid  single shot .focus fire on the ones closest or if master enters or is in in LOS burst fire focused on the master  [roll0]  [roll1] sorry 1 to many at high role"  [roll2] " [roll3] ignor the 3rd +14 I roll 3 I only get 2


----------



## Knightfall

I'll try to get you a reply tomorrow, but it is more likely to be Monday or Tuesday since tomorrow is Father's Day.


----------



## epogue

that is good


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> that is good



I will get you an update by the end of the day, but it will have to wait until later on tonight. I have a splitting headache right now.


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> OOC:This round stow blaster, withdraw base speed to   fullround to break melee engagement, and break LOS to with the edge of roof



So, Davik is moving as far away from the zombies as possible while remaining on the roof. Got it. Note that the building Davik is on isn't very big - no more than 40 feet in length and around 30 feet wide. So, while he can move far enough to get away from the z-men this round, all three of the z-men on the roof will move towards him as quickly as they can (30 feet). Plus, he wasn't at the corner of the roof but at the middle of it (at least he was in my mind's eye). I'll say he was at the middle of it widthwise, which will allow him to move the full 40 feet away from the z-men.

The two z-men that were already on the roof move 30 feet towards him in round 6. The other two z-men that climbed up in round 4 will come at him in round 7 (moving 30 feet). None of them are close enough to charge Davik.



epogue said:


> Next round retrieve free action assault railgun HEAP x2 damage 50% fire 50% fullround rapid  single shot .focus fire on the ones closest or if master enters or is in in LOS burst fire focused on the master  [roll0]  [roll1] sorry 1 to many at high role"  [roll2] " [roll3] ignore the 3rd +14 I roll 3 I only get 2



Since Davik moved lengthwise along the building, the master zombie isn't in view. Both attacks hit the oncoming zombies.

*Damage*
1st railgun shot > 3d12+3d12=48 (modified to 60) | 23 ballistic damage, 25 fire damage (modified to 37 damage)
2nd railgun shot > 3d12+3d12=27 (modified to 37) | 6 ballistic damage, 21 fire damage (modified to 31 fire damage)

That destroys two of the z-men on the roof. Note that the fire damage is x 1.5 due to the z-men being cold-based undead.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 7)*
Master Zombie: 21 (not visible from Davik's new position)
Z-Men [x2]: 18 (moved this round, now 10 feet away)
Davik: 10 (railgun attacks destroyed two zombies that moved towards him last round)
Z-Men: 6 (tried to climb this round)

Climb check: 1d20+7=12 (failed)

That is the end of round 7


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 8)*
Master Zombie: 21 (not visible from Davik's new position)
Z-Men [x2]: 18 (z-men charge Davik, +2 attack, -2 AC)
Davik: 10
Z-Men: 6 (climbing this round)

Climb check: 1d20+7=26 (success)


----------



## Knightfall

*Z-Men Charge Attacks*
1st > 1d20+5=14 (miss)
2nd > 1d20+5=15 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

It is now Davik's turn again. There are two zombies in melee combat with him again. You can have him move back to the other side and take a single shot. That would cause an AoO. You could also have him withdraw again, and wait until next round to fire, but he doesn't know where the master zombie is from his position. It has disappeared off his sensors.

I'm going to create ain IC post for you up next.


----------



## epogue

in direct melee single shot
    [roll0] 
      [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> in direct melee single shot



*Two AoOs:* 1d20+3=14 (miss), 1d20+3=21 (miss)

*Davik's Damage:* 3d12+3d12=47 (modified to 56), 3d12+3d12=49 (modified to 62)


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 9)*
Master Zombie: 21 (not visible)
Davik: 10
Z-Man: 6 (will charge Davik, unless destroyed)

Make a Spot check to try to locate the master zombie.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, [MENTION=6862861]epogue[/MENTION], I'm going to hold off on another IC post until the combat is over.


----------



## epogue

so the 2 that rushed  me just got blown away full round action single shot the closest threat take a 5ft step away from the ledge
 [roll0]  
[roll1]  
[roll2]


----------



## epogue

wrong place


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> so the 2 that rushed  me just got blown away full round action single shot the closest threat take a 5ft step away from the ledge



The first shot very likely takes out the one z-man left on the roof. The only opponet left is the master zombie and he is hiding from Davik. I need you to roll a Spot check.


----------



## epogue

spot [roll0] if I see the boss I light him up with a burst from the assault railgun


----------



## Knightfall

epogue said:


> spot [roll0] if I see the boss I light him up with a burst from the assault railgun



That easily beats his Hide check. I'll roll damage for you tomorrow morning, but I'm assuming Davik will do enough damage to take out the master zombie. There is a chance he won't but it is slim.


----------



## epogue

IC:    I scan for other threat check magazine and stow the rail gun reload a fresh cell and stow it as well swears about the cost of the rounds


----------



## Knightfall

*Damage Rolls*
*First Shot (vs. z-man):* 3d12+3d12=30 (modified to 36) | Z-man is destroyed
*Second Shot (vs. master zombie):* 3d12+3d12=36 17 Ballistic (reduced by 5 for a total of 12), 19 x 1.5 = 28 Fire (reduced by 10 for a total of 18); 12 + 18 = 30 total damage (master zombie doesn't fall)
*Third Shot (vs. master zombie):* 3d12+3d12=42 17 Ballistic (reduced by 5 for a total of 12), 26 x 1.5 = 39 (reduced by 10 for a total of 29); 12 + 29 = 41 total damage (master zombie goes down)


----------



## Knightfall

That is the end of Davik's fight with the zombies...

*XP for Davik*
Z-Men (x12): 152 x12 = 1,824 (CR 1 estimate)
Master Zombie: 375

My next post will be for the main group. I will be bringing Davik into the group with that post.


----------



## epogue

IC: instruct the skiff to follow at 30, and keep back 120 and i move at 30 entitle 100 then drop to 20 only reveal  my self when the target is determined a non threat.


----------



## epogue

[roll0] spot
[roll1] hide
[roll2] move silently


----------



## epogue

or whatever works best


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry I've been MIA. Edmonton (and most of Alberta) has been under a heat warning for a week. It has been brutal. I've barely had my PC on when home and I spent several days last week at the mall trying to stay cool. Today is, okay, but I'm still wiped out. I'm not sure when my next post is going to be but I'll try to get it up soon.


----------



## KainG

No worries, Knightfall. Heat waves suck.


----------



## epogue

hope you get a break it made 90 to 100 + down hear last year south east us


----------



## Knightfall

I just finished a post for my Bluffside game, so you guys are next. It will be a very long and detailed one and likely won't go up before the 18th. (That's my birthday.) Of course, never say never. The post will bring everyone together and move things towards Candlekeep.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Using Vatic Gaze to 'Detect Magic' on Keth's possessions. If they are magic she will spend 1 extra minute to study the magic items with her Artificer's Monocle; gaining the effect of an Identify spell on them.)



These are the magic items that survived Keth's death. I will add some in character details as soon as I get the next post done. I'm sure [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION] can add some OOC insights about Keth's courtblade. None of Keth's mundane possessions survived.

+1 composite longbow [Str +2] (2,600 gp; 3 lbs.)
+1 returning dagger (8,302 gp; 1 lb.)
circlet of persuasion (4,500 gp)
gauntlets of ogre power (4,000 gp)
ring of protection +2 (8,000 gp)

[DM's Choice]
+1 keen elven courtblade (8,450 gp; 6 lbs.; a family heirloom)

FYI, there has been an air quality advisory for Edmonton this week, which has me struggling -- even with my apartment windows all shut. (I have asthma.) Today has been the first good day, yet I'm in a sour mood. Add to that, my mom's birthday is this weekend, so family obligation will again be taking priority this weekend.


----------



## Shayuri

Goodness, that's some nice stuff. By courtesy of course, the player of the former character should get first dibs. 

Sorry to hear about the air! Hope things stay better!


----------



## KainG

I hadn't thought up too much about the sword, but here are some tidbits:
- Its name is _Eirelis_, meaning "sharp breeze". Inscribed upon its blade in Espruar is _"When the Eirelis blows, the foes of House Symbaern will fall."_
- Was forged in Myth Drannor in the service of House Symbaern, and escaped with the family upon their survival from the city's fall, and made its way to Evermeet.
- Although the sword saw regular use throughout House Symbaern's history, it did not significantly distinguish itself in major events.


----------



## Shayuri

Verah cool, sir. 

I think non-elves need a feat to use courtblades, yeah? So unless your next character can use it, perhaps it's best to return it for a reward and distribute the proceeds...


----------



## KainG

Thanks!

As for Yin Hun, he is unlikely to lay claim to the sword in any case, being a typical soldier-man of more modern army.  He has little interest in the rest of the gear as well, so those are up for grab. Had Keth's armor survived, he might have requested that after losing his own power armor, at least for the time being.


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As for Yin Hun, he is unlikely to lay claim to the sword in any case, being a typical soldier-man of more modern army.  He has little interest in the rest of the gear as well, so those are up for grab. Had Keth's armor survived, he might have requested that after losing his own power armor, at least for the time being.



Perhaps you should claim the ring of protection then (unless your PC already has one).

FYI, I'm dealing with another heatwave and my allergies and asthma are out of control. I likely need more than one or two days of cooler weather before 'm going to be feeling better. Sorry for the delay, but it can't be helped.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Understood Knightfall. We await your return.


----------



## epogue

I am sorry if I came across to aggressive rant miss posted


----------



## epogue

rant


----------



## Shayuri

Is this in response to a PM or something?

What the heck are you even talking about?


----------



## epogue

rant


----------



## epogue

rant


----------



## epogue

rant


----------



## epogue

rant


----------



## epogue

rant


----------



## epogue

rant


----------



## epogue

sorry about the interruption  I did not see you this commuter lags


----------



## epogue

and yes I miss posted passed to the wrong menu page sorry for the rant bad day went a little Waco normally past to my sef and erase it


----------



## epogue

gets it out of me mead  without making a ass of my self opps very sorry


----------



## epogue

something that may be helpful or not if I can get it to work


----------



## epogue




----------



## KainG

Knightfall said:


> Perhaps you should claim the ring of protection then (unless your PC already has one).




Turns out Yin Hun had a ring of protection +1, so he can swap it for Keth's +2.


----------



## epogue

dragon stare was made before 3.5 it is still in the 3.0 system making conversion very difficult especially in the area of feats  and skills oddly enough almost all source documents  are in 3.0 and forgotten realms I think or at least that  the stuff I ran across where 3.0 with out Dragonstar over rule or it can not work it is not designed for it complete rewrite to work otherwise I don't know why the changed it in the first place other than to make you buy hundreds of dollars more just to have them do it again I could have bought a car by now

so were there is a gap like the survival skill would be adsorbed by it's nearest equivalent in this cases wilderness lore

*Dragonstar 3.0 base revision Wilderness Lore (WIS)*

*Check: *The character can keep him or herself and others safe  and fed in the wild.



DCTask10Get along in the wild. Move up to one-half the character's  overland speed while hunting and foraging (no food or water supplies needed).  The character can provide food and water for one other person for every 2 points  by which the character's check result exceeds 10.15Gain +2 on all Fortitude saves against severe weather  while moving up to one-half the character's overland speed, or gain +4 if stationary.  The character may grant the same bonus to one other character for every 1 point  by which the check result exceeds 15.15Avoid getting lost or avoid natural hazards, such as  quicksand.
*Retry: *For getting along in the wild or for gaining the Fortitude  save bonus, the character makes a check once every 24 hours. The result of that  check applies until the next check is made. To avoid getting lost or avoid natural  hazards, the character makes a check whenever the situation calls for one. Retries  to avoid getting lost in a specific situation or to avoid a specific natural hazard  are not allowed.
*Special: *If the character has 5 or more ranks of Intuit Direction,  the character gets a +2 synergy bonus on Wilderness Lore checks to avoid getting  lost.


----------



## epogue

lag I am shuting up now


----------



## epogue

makes sence


----------



## Shayuri

KainG said:


> Turns out Yin Hun had a ring of protection +1, so he can swap it for Keth's +2.




Does that mean the +1 is up for grabs?


----------



## KainG

Shayuri said:


> Does that mean the +1 is up for grabs?




Yup!


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6862861]epogue[/MENTION]....

Stop, just stop. You are ruining this game for me. Every time I tru to come on here to work on the next post, I find three or four PMs from you, as well as posts here debating issues I'VE ALREADY RULED ON!

You're out! Don't post again!


----------



## Knightfall

To my other players... I've added epogue to my ignore list, and I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Done.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], have Emiko make a Cryptography check (DC 20). Re, her bonus is +9 and she gets a +2 circumstance bonus.


----------



## Shayuri

Welcome back, Knightfall! Great post moving things up.


----------



## KainG

Welcome back!

Emiko's Cryptography: [1d20+11] = 9+11 = 20


----------



## Shayuri

Woo! High five!


----------



## Knightfall

Making sure both [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION] and [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION] have seen the latest posts.


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Emiko's Cryptography: [1d20+11] = 9+11 = 20



Emiko knows the correct response is as follows: "Dragon. Two. Two. Blue Star. Four. Ten. Minotaur. Confirm."

Blue Star is her call sign for code confirmations.


----------



## Knightfall

Another reply coming up, but I want to give KainG a chance to have Emiko respond. FYI, she knows that "Rebel Three" is a man named Caranarth and that Solar Prime is the code name for Commander Davis Madden, the leader of the Freedom League.

Caranarth is a a member of an elite fighting force known as the Soldiers of Freedom. Emiko finds it odd that the man is on a Freedom League channel. The Solders of Freedom aren't formal members of the League. They are respected but they are part of a clandestine rebel council called the Arcanum. Emiko would need to make a Knowledge check to remember more about the Arcanum, and the DC is very high.

The near legendary leader of the Soldiers of Freedom is a half-dragon known only as 'Arassil'. She and her soldiers fought on the world of Breka before it was destroyed by the pirates of the Dragon Brigade, which is lead by an infamous being known as Thul Gulokas. Many of her soldiers died on Breka.


----------



## KainG

I don't think Emiko has any applicable knowledge, but here's a d20 roll just in case:
[1d20] = 15 + any applicable skill bonus.

Here's one for Yin Hun as well:
[1d20] = 12
but he doesn't have any ranks in knowledge, so probably a bust.

Edit: Does Yin Hun already have a designated callsign?


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> I don't think Emiko has any applicable knowledge, but here's a d20 roll just in case:
> [1d20] = 15 + any applicable skill bonus.



Emiko does have the Research skill (at +7) and access to her datapad (adds +2) with whatever standard software is on it. Plus, since Toril doesn't have an InfoNet, she has a -4 circumstance penalty on her roll. That would be a total of 20.

The description for the datapad in the SFH is a little vague on how much it comes with. We'll assume a standard datapad comes with basic networking access software and typical software suites that would come on a computer or tablet in our modern age. Plus, since she knew she was going into hostile territory, she'd have basic details on Toril and it's star system, as well as some encrypted data on this region of space (the Aegis Sector). I doubt very much she would have a detailed database on who's who in the Freedom League. If that info fell into the wrong hands, it could be disastrous.

Still, a roll of 20 should give you something about the rest of the Solders of Freedom, if not the Arcanum itself. Arassil's callsign is Rebel One, of course. She is a silver half-dragon. Rebel Two is mysterious figure on her team. His name isn't known as he is an infiltrator and rarely fights alongside the others. Rebel Five and and Six are two brothers known as Bakner and Samuall. Emiko doesn't know their last name. There is also Rebel Eight who is named either Marta or Marda. Rebel Four, Seven, and Nine died on Breka. Rebel Four was a halfing nicknamed 'Carboncopy'. She doesn't have any details on the other two.

The reason these names are know is because the Soldiers of Freedom are famous in the Outlands. Not all of the personal names are known, but Arassil, Caranarth, and the two brothers are all wanted by the Dragon Empire. There are rewards for their capture so and Imperial word often shows the latest crimes they've committed on public vid-screens and electronic billboards. Amongst other freedom fighter, they are seen as legends. Carboncopy was one of those famous rebels too, before he died. Rebel Two is wanted as well, but the empire gave him the nickname of Bloody Jack, to make him sound more menacing.

As for the Arcanum, all she has on the group is that in is considered an important behind-the-scenes power group in the Aegis Sector. Wild speculation has them as radicals that wish to topple the Dragon Empire or as a cabal of deadly wizards that have some dark purpose. However, most of these rumors are likely just propaganda put out by the Dragon Empire.



> Here's one for Yin Hun as well:
> [1d20] = 12
> but he doesn't have any ranks in knowledge, so probably a bust.



You're right, he doesn't really have anything that would apply. 



> Edit: Does Yin Hun already have a designated callsign?



I haven't given him one, so you can pick one for him, if you like.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I've been struggling this week. We're getting more smoke blowing in from the forest fires in B.C. I've had to suffer with the windows shut for several days. The air quality forecast for tomorrow is supposed to be better so 'fingers crossed'.

Tonight might be productive in the storm they forecast hits and blows away the smoke, but I have my doubts. It was supposed to have arrived already.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up!


----------



## KainG

Does Emiko know the code to initiate a communication or is it the same as the other one?

For Yin Hun's callsign, I'll go with "Ghost Six".


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Does Emiko know the code to initiate a communication or is it the same as the other one?
> 
> For Yin Hun's callsign, I'll go with "Ghost Six".



If she's trying to contact the Commander Madden, you can come up with the code yourself. Since Emiko and Yin Hun aren't personally familiar with the Soldiers of Freedom, there had to be an extra layer of security used for verification. When it comes to contacting the leader of the Freedom League, the two would already have a set protocol.

The main thing to realize is that when coming up with codes, don't use things like alpha, beta, etc. Use D&D monster or race names instead. So, azer instead of alpha, beholder instead of beta, etc. I don't have a set list yet but let's try to use the same word for the sake of being simple.

And Ghost Six is a great call sign.


----------



## Knightfall

Just so we're all on the same page...


----------



## Knightfall

The distance is roughly 160 miles between Baldur's Gate and Candlekeep along the road (and trail) while it is only 130 miles to Beregost. The wagons can only go 2 miles per hour and can go 16 miles per day (with one day being 8 hours of travel time). It will be night when the wagons have to stop.


----------



## Shayuri

We may want to spend the night in the Cloakwood. Not far in, just enough not to be easily visible from the road.


----------



## Knightfall

Another new post is up.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> We may want to spend the night in the Cloakwood. Not far in, just enough not to be easily visible from the road.



The Cloak Wood is known to be filled with vicious monsters, so you'd never get the locals to go in there.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, it is turning into another hot day here in Edmonton. The air quality is good, thankfully. I have physio this afternoon, so I won't be able to reply again until later on tonight or tomorrow. I'm a bit in the zone, so you should expect a new reply sooner rather than later.


----------



## KainG

Can I assume during the time skip we had the chance to salvage Keth's useable gear after Silhouette ID'ed them? I want to make a small mention in my next post.


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Can I assume during the time skip we had the chance to salvage Keth's useable gear after Silhouette ID'ed them? I want to make a small mention in my next post.



I would say so.


----------



## Shayuri

What gear did you not take again?


----------



## KainG

There's the _gauntlets of ogre strength_, _circlet of persuasion_, and Yin Hun's old _ring of protection +1_ still up for grabs.


----------



## Shayuri

Hurm. Sil could use the ring of protection. Or Thrak. And I think he can use the gauntlets; they just give a static bonus in this edition right?

The circlet wouldn't be terrible for Sil either, but it shares a slot with her headband of intellect, which is arguably more important.

Though it might be nice to have the circlet in reserve for times when we need a smooth operator more than a magician.

Anyone else want any of that?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Soumral didn't take any of the gear. I'm pretty happy with what she has at the moment.


----------



## KainG

Shayuri said:


> Hurm. Sil could use the ring of protection. Or Thrak. And I think he can use the gauntlets; they just give a static bonus in this edition right?




Feel free to take the protection +1. 
Yeah, the gauntlets give a static +2 to Str.


----------



## Knightfall

I've been feeling sick for several days. I will try to get you guys a reply in the next few days. We'll see how it goes. My brain is on slow mo'.


----------



## KainG

No worries, get well soon!


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> No worries, get well soon!



Thanks. I went to see my doctor this morning. He gave me antibiotics.


----------



## Shayuri

Good luck man. All hail modern medicine!


----------



## Knightfall

While I'm still not 100% healthy, my goal for this week is to start writing updates again. {Finger's Crossed}


----------



## Shayuri

Good deal. Glad to hear back from you!

Silhouette took the RoP+1 and gauntlets and gave them to Thrak, by the way. I updated the sheet.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative roll for the Harrowblade:* 1d20+7=15


----------



## Buddha the DM

*Initiative for Soumral:* [roll0]


----------



## KainG

*Initiative for Yin Hun:* [1d20+3] = 14+3 = 17


----------



## Shayuri

Holy cow, Thrak was hungry for some action!

Initiative: 1D20 = [20] = 20


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rodan's Init: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, the next few days are going to be really busy for me. After that, I'll try to get you guys another update. Also, EN World has been a bit slow, so it might take more time to craft and post replies.


----------



## KainG

Okey-doke!


----------



## Buddha the DM

Understood.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round One)*
Thrak: 20
Yin Hun 17
Soumral: 16 (higher Dex)
Rodan: 16
Harrowblade: 15

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], you're up first.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, while I was on the bus last Thursday, the bus driver stopped suddenly and a college kid (with a full backpack) fell back into me. I've been very sore ever since I woke up on Friday, so replies likely won't happen until after I've been to physio on Monday. Sitting at my PC for long periods of time is tough.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Just wanted to say that I help you are doing alright. Best of luck.


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> Just wanted to say that I help you are doing alright. Best of luck.



It's been a tough couple of weeks. Physio helped a little, but I've also been feeling a bit burnt out emotionally. One of my cousins had been in Vegas. He and his wife are okay, but what they went through traumatized them and their families and the emotional event has trickled over into my immediate family. My mom was very upset when she heard about it and when she told me, it affected me a lot more than I thought it would. (My cousin and I are not close; I haven't seen him in over three decades [at least].) I can't imagine how I'd feel if he or his wife had died. 

Plus, a friend of mine that I just got back in contact with lost his father several weeks ago, so I've been very concerned about his well being. We've talked on the phone a few times, but I haven't seen him yet. I'm trying to give him the time and space he needs to handle his emotions and the emotions of his mother and brother.

Add to that my sister's birthday last week and Canadian Thanksgiving and, well, it's been a long couple of weeks. (I'll have a lot to speak to my therapist about the next time I see her.) We were supposed to have my dad over for supper last week, but I wasn't feeling up for it emotionally or physically. We're going to go to dinner with him tomorrow night (Sunday). It's always good to spend time with him.

So, I'm not sure when I'll feel up to writing replies again. It likely won't happen this weekend. Cheers!


----------



## Shayuri

No worries, man. You take care of you and yours. Thanks for keeping us updated over here!

The game can wait until you're ready.


----------



## KainG

Yeah, it's no problem Knightfall! Take whatever time you need.


----------



## Shayuri

Checking in. How's things?


----------



## Buddha the DM

I'm still here. Recovering from thanksgiving here.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Checking in. How's things?



My Real LifeTM is still a bit of a disaster right now. They found cockroaches in my building (but not on my floor) and sprayed/fogged all the apartments around the two that had them. My sister and I had to pull all the furniture away from the walls -- we have a lot of furniture -- and I had to pack away all my RPG stuff in plastic bins to keep them safe from the spray and any cockroaches that MIGHT get into my apartment. I've been fighting to keep the place as clean as possible. It has put a strain on me physically and emotionally. I have no idea when we will get back up and going again. I'm just starting to go back to physio to work through and the sore muscles from moving furniture -- some of which hasn't been moved back yet because if I try, I'll really hurt myself. 

It likely won't be until in the new year before I feel like myself again -- I hope. Right now, I'm watching a lot of TV and playing video games. I just starting playing a game called Ragnarok Online 2. In truth, I'm a bit burnt out on DMing pbp games. I need some gaming fun where all I do is kill the creatures and take their stuff. I will NEVEr abandon this game or my other pbp games, but I need a mental and physical health break. The hiatus hopefully won't last past January.

I'll keep you guys informed.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Shayuri

No worries, Knight. Take all the time you need. Thanks for checking in, and I hope things improve for you! I totally get how things are overwhelming right now...GMing is no joke in the best of times, let alone when things are piling up like that.

Have a happy and relaxing holiday!


----------



## KainG

No worries, Knightfall. Do what you need to recharge.
I'm still around checking in regularly.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION], [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION], [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]

Hey all,

I'm just letting you all know this game isn't dead. My need to recharge my batteries took longer than I thought it was going to. FYI, I'm not quite ready to get going again. I want to finish up my longstanding Crow God pbp game before I delve back into this one (or my Shackled City pbp game). The plan is to finish the current fight and then fast forward to Candlekeep.

I should also mention that I recently bought the Starfinder Core Rulebook, and I have it in my head to eventually take Realmsian Dragonstar into that game system, as long as I can find/make conversions for some of the key aspects of Dragonstar. (In my head, I call it Dragonstarfinder. Heh.) Note that I've JUST started reading the core book today, so that is some time away.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Understood sir. If you need a hand finding Starfinder analogues to D&D/Pathfinder era classes/items/etc I may be able to help.


----------



## KainG

Sounds good, Knightfall. I also picked up the Starfinder CRB, so I can help look into things too.


----------



## Shayuri

I've actually been playing a couple games of Starfinder online now, and I'm really enjoying it! Silhouette and Thrak would take a lot of hammering to fit into it, since one of the setting traits is that it de-emphasizes magic in favor of technology (there's no 'full' casters for example), but I'm sure we could work out something that's close enough.

Mostly just very glad to see you back and okay!


----------



## Knightfall

See this thread for my Dragonstarfinder ideas: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?610373-Dragonstarfinder


----------



## Knightfall

There is also an unofficial SF SRD here: http://www.starjammersrd.com


----------



## Knightfall

*Restart: Practice combat of SF rules*

*Initiative for Belgeon:* 1d20+4=16
*Harrowblade #1:* 1d20+8=10


----------



## Knightfall

*Harrowblade #2 (comes in in round 2):* 1d20+8=23


----------



## Buddha the DM

*Soumral's Initiative:* Initiative: 1d20+15 *27*

_*Note:* I think the board's dice roller is broken as it wouldn't let me roll initiative using it._


----------



## Buddha the DM

Test Roll: [roll0]

*edit:* Ignore this and I should complain sooner. I fudged up the command when I tried in the last post. Figured out my error here.


----------



## KainG

*Yin Hun's initiative:* [1d20+7] = 2+7 = 9

I'll omit Emiko for this fight since I haven't updated her yet.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round One)*
Soumral: 27
Belgeon: 16
Thrak: 10
Harrowblade #1: 10
Silhouette: 8
Yin Hun: 9


----------



## Shayuri

Mah bad, thought we were using the old init rolls:

Thrak [roll0]

Silhouette [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Mah bad, thought we were using the old init rolls:



That was the plan, but I decided against it. Sorry if I didn't make that clear. Anyway, it's past midnight, so I'm off to bed. I'll post combat replies tomorrow up until 3 p.m. MST. My dad is coming over for the day. It is Family Day here in Alberta.


----------



## Knightfall

And don't forget to edit your post for Thrak. I'm assuming he'll have to do something else than what you previously posted.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION], you're up first. Then I will resolve all attacks up to and including the Harrowblade. Then, [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] will be up for Silhouette, and I'll resolve Yin Hun's actions.


----------



## Knightfall

Belgeon is going to fire his bow: 1d20+18=22 

No need to roll a damage roll.


----------



## Knightfall

Taking a short break to power-nap before my dad shows up. I'll check in again in about an hour or so.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Two)*
Soumral: 27
Harrowblade #2: 23
Belgeon: 16
Thrak: 10
Harrowblade #1: 10
Silhouette: 8
Yin Hun: 9


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm going to have Loranys join the fight in Round Three since Emiko isn't in this fight. That will be the last new combatant.

Round Two starts tomorrow, although I do have an errand to run during the day. I'm feeling kind of rundown, so I'm heading to bed early. My power nap didn't work and my dad ended up not coming over because he's not feeling well. I spent most of the latter part of the day in limbo and a bit of worry about him. I'm going to call him tomorrow and make sure he's feeling better.

Time to sleep.


----------



## Shayuri

Ugh....3e dragons are immune to paralysis, right. I've been playing later editions too long. 

Sorry everyone! Shoulda mindspiked it.

Though, in my defense, here is an interesting question regarding Hold spells and paralysis...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?31694-Does-immune-to-Paralysis-mean-immune-to-Hold


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Ugh....3e dragons are immune to paralysis, right. I've been playing later editions too long.
> 
> Sorry everyone! Shoulda mindspiked it.



Remeber, it's not like this is going to be an official fight in the game. This is so I can figure out what works differently in SF compared to v.3.5 and PF. So far, there are a few things that I've noticed.



> Though, in my defense, here is an interesting question regarding Hold spells and paralysis...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?31694-Does-immune-to-Paralysis-mean-immune-to-Hold



Well, the spell in the SF core rulebook specifically says paralyzed as the result of the spell, and I stayed true to the conversion from the Harrowblade's v.3.5 stats. Thus, it is indeed immune to the Paralyzed condition. I don't see how I could interpret it differently.

I'll take a look at the thread and see what it says, but I'm likely to stick with how the spell is written for SF.


----------



## Shayuri

Arr, 3.5e apparently drew a distinction between being Held and being paralyzed.

Good point on it being a trial battle too! Even so, it was a misplay on my part.   Silhouette will be different to play in Starfinder, I can already tell. With Wraith Strike she's actually fairly decent in combat, for a caster.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I've been waiting for you, [MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION]. I guess I should have sent a mention to let you know that you're up.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Whoops on my part, and boo the alerts getting screwed up again.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Whoops on my part, and boo the alerts getting screwed up again.



I thought maybe that you hadn't gotten the alert. Anyway, I had other stuff to do yesterday. My plan is to get another reply up today, but, first, I have to do laundry and then go out into the daylight for a while. I've been feeling like a troll under a bridge this week. Urr! (Heh.)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], Thrak gets an AoO vs. the second harrowblade. Plus, it's his turn, as well.


----------



## Shayuri

Ah, thanks


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Ah, thanks



FYI, Sil is up.


----------



## Shayuri

Yar, I know.

Was just doing stuff most of the day.

Post going up momentarily.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Yar, I know.
> 
> Was just doing stuff most of the day.
> 
> Post going up momentarily.



It's alright, so was I. I just wanted to make sure you hadn't missed it. I'm going to be heading to bed soon anyway. I'll post a reply tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Today turned into tonight.

I'm kind of wiped out, so my next reply will be tomorrow as I don't want to be up late writing it tonight. i'm going to crash early.


----------



## Knightfall

*Loranys' Initiative:* 1d20+9=22


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round Three)*
Soumral: 27
Loranys: 23
Harrowblade #2: 23
Belgeon: 16
Thrak: 10
Harrowblade #1: 10
Silhouette: 8
Yin Hun: 9


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION], you're up.


----------



## Shayuri

Which of the two harrows looks closer to death?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Which of the two harrows looks closer to death?



The one that Thrak hurt.

Knowing that should probably be a Medicine skill check, but we won't worry about it for this fight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

So... what am I missing?


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> So... what am I missing?



See here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...uot-Dragonstarfinder-quot-Campaign-Guide-AotS

I decided to convert the game to use Starfinder. You seemed to be absent from EN World for a while so I wasn't sure if you were getting the notifications. Do you have the SF Core Rulebook? If not, you can revise Rodan using this web site: Starjammer SRD. His level should be 14th and you should probably make him a Mystic. We can either convert the raptoran race or pick something that is similar such as Strix and just call them raptorans.

If we go that route, we'll likely have to come up with an alternative to the Hatred racial trait for that race. I would say use the Dayguard racial trait instead of the Nocturnal racial trait and use either the Nimble racial trait or the Tough racial trait instead of the Suspicious racial trait.


----------



## Knightfall

We could also just drop the Hatred racial trait since SF races have less benefits than PF races. 

Racial adjustments would be +2 Dexterity, +2 Wisdom, and either -2 Constitution or -2 Charisma.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI D.T., I turned the fight with the harrowblade(s) into a mock combat scenario, so I can get a feeling for how Starfinder works.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Alright.  Give me a day to absorb this and I'll attempt the suggested edits.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], Thrak gets an AoO vs. the second harrowblade that just multiattacked the Flaming Fist. It had to 'shift by' Thrak to reach Loranys. It's also his turn.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Was any of that last harrowblade offensive directed at Soumral? I couldn't tell.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Was any of that last harrowblade offensive directed at Soumral? I couldn't tell.



No.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Ok. Thanks. Just wanted to check.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

[MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] , sorry but I'm going to have to drop out.  I've been absent for the last year since I was working 50-60 hour work weeks.  I have a bit more time now so I can get back in, but not enough time for me to relearn a new system and redo my primary and alternate characters.  Thanks for being patient, and sorry for the bad news...


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] , sorry but I'm going to have to drop out.  I've been absent for the last year since I was working 50-60 hour work weeks.  I have a bit more time now so I can get back in, but not enough time for me to relearn a new system and redo my primary and alternate characters.  Thanks for being patient, and sorry for the bad news...



Not a problem. I figured I'd lose a few people after deciding to move onto the Starfinder rules. Do you mind if I use Rodan as an NPC, or would you prefer I just have him fade away into the mist? 

That's what I'm going to do with [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION]'s characters since I haven't heard from him at all. Maybe he's not getting the notifications either, but I think its a safe bet he's out (or just doesn't have time).


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting for [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] to post Silhouette's attack action for the round, and if the harrowblade survives, [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION] goes afterwards for Yin Hun. No rush, however. Today is a laundry day.


----------



## Shayuri

Yarp, on it. Sorry, was a bit bizzy yesterday.


----------



## Buddha the DM

If anyone comes across some bows or the like in a published SF supplement I'd appreciate a heads up. I wanted to keep Soumral as a ranged character from a fringe world but the core book's bow is crap.


----------



## KainG

Deuce Traveler said:


> Knightfall , sorry but I'm going to have to drop out.  I've been absent for the last year since I was working 50-60 hour work weeks.  I have a bit more time now so I can get back in, but not enough time for me to relearn a new system and redo my primary and alternate characters.  Thanks for being patient, and sorry for the bad news...




Sorry to see you go, Deuce. It was short, but it was good playing with you!


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], your attack action for Yin Hun.


----------



## Knightfall

Doh! I just realized I messed up the Initiative count. Yin Hun should be going before Silhouette not after. Sorry about that KainG. My bad.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> If anyone comes across some bows or the like in a published SF supplement I'd appreciate a heads up. I wanted to keep Soumral as a ranged character from a fringe world but the core book's bow is crap.



I haven't seen anything in the PDFs I have, but we could just create something based on the Expert Array guidelines in the Alien Archive. This would give Soumral an advanced bow that does 4d8+14 P damage. It would be a Level 14 item with a range of 60 ft. We could set it's price at 1,020 credits/gold. That would four times the bow's price.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Sounds good. I'll pick one up at some point if possible so I don't have to rebuild the character right now.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm, can Silhouette get one too?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Hm, can Silhouette get one too?



Sure.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Knightfall said:


> Not a problem. I figured I'd lose a few people after deciding to move onto the Starfinder rules. Do you mind if I use Rodan as an NPC, or would you prefer I just have him fade away into the mist?
> 
> That's what I'm going to do with [MENTION=1095]Salthorae[/MENTION]'s characters since I haven't heard from him at all. Maybe he's not getting the notifications either, but I think its a safe bet he's out (or just doesn't have time).




Go ahead and RP him as an NPC.


----------



## Knightfall

Deuce Traveler said:


> Go ahead and RP him as an NPC.



Cool. Thanks.


----------



## KainG

Can I also get the upgraded bow for Kethrendil's bow?


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Can I also get the upgraded bow for Kethrendil's bow?



I'll probably make that bow a more unique item, but you can use the base advanced bow stats I've posted, for now.

Anyway, Yin Hun wiped out the remaining harrowblade. It only had 3 hit points left. Heh.


----------



## KainG

Of course I would get 2 crits on an already dead monster XD


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Of course I would get 2 crits on an already dead monster XD



Well, you got the last shot in, so that's something at least.

BTW, I mistakenly was thinking of Keth's sword as something that I want to make unique not his bow. So, just use the stats for my advanced bow for Keth's bow.


----------



## Knightfall

The official restart won't likely start until the weekend. I'm feeling a bit sick. Likely will be sleeping a lot today and tomorrow. Just FYI...


----------



## Shayuri

No worries. Thanks for the headsup. Rest and get better!


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm about to start writing the next post, which will be broken up into two parts. The first one will be a summary of the group's trip to Candlekeep. The second one will be the scene just outside the fortress, aka negotiating with the monks for entry.

Also, regarding the destroyed escape pod, Yin Hun and Rodan manage to salvage some gear. There is protected safebox that has an emergency kit in it. The kit includes a comm unit, basic medkit, flashlight, x-ray visor, a survival flare gun, and a folded up suit of casual stationwear. The rest of the pod is a total loss.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so it only ended up being one post. 

my next reply likely won't be until Wednesday, but feel free to ask questions here about anything I wrote in the new post.

*EDIT:* Goodnight!


----------



## KainG

Soumral or Silhouette can take the comm unit after Emiko sets it up to tap into their common frequency and explain how to use it. The flashlight as well.

Yin Hun and Emiko can hold onto the rest.

Was there anything on or in the escape pod to identify which ship it came from, or any traces of its occupant (dead or otherwise)?


----------



## Shayuri

Silhouette would love the chance to learn to use these items. She doesn't really need the flashlight. Who has communicators already?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette would love the chance to learn to use these items. She doesn't really need the flashlight. Who has communicators already?



The personal comm unit is basically a fancy cell phone (with a Tier 0 computer), which wouldn't be really hard to figure out. It's a Level 1 item, so I'd say she could figure out the basics as long as someone teaches her how t use it. She can make an Intelligence check [DC 15] and if another PC helps with a Aid Another roll using the Computers skill, she can get a +2 bonus on the initial roll. If she succeeds, she can learn the basics of how to use it properly, but if it stops working or needs to be fixed, she's going to need help getting it to work again.

I'd allow this for any Level 1 or 2 Technological Items (SFCR, pp. 218-221) that are unfamiliar for her, Soumral, or Thrak with a DC of 15. Anything up to Level 5 would require an Intelligence check with a DC of 20. Anything up to Level 10 would require an Intelligence check with a DC of 30. Anything above that is beyond their ability to understand without proper education in high-tech items (gaining at least 4 ranks in either Engineering or Computers).


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Soumral or Silhouette can take the comm unit after Emiko sets it up to tap into their common frequency and explain how to use it. The flashlight as well.
> 
> Yin Hun and Emiko can hold onto the rest.



I assumed that Yin Hun would use the suit of casual stationwear, since it's a type of light armor and he lost his armor during the fight with the High Artificer. It only gives +1 EAC and +2 KAC but's that better than nothing.



> Was there anything on or in the escape pod to identify which ship it came from, or any traces of its occupant (dead or otherwise)?



Yin Hun's untrained Culture check > 1d20+4=12
Engineering check > 1d20+14=34 Natural 20! 34 becomes 44.

There are markings on the pod, but Yin Hun cannot identify them. It could be Imperial in design, but the pod exterior is so badly damaged (and burnt) that most of its 'ship' markings have been ruined. There is a dead body in the pod. The small-sized occupant likely died on impact. The body is completely charred. If you want to determine race and gender, Yin Hun must make a Medicine check (DC 20).

Now, the Engineering check is not only to assess the pod's stability but also for identifying the technology of the pod. The pod is a total wreck. It is unstable and will never fly again. Fixing it is well beyond Yin Hun's ability in his current situation but he can salvage some of its systems (see below).

Yin Hun can tell that the pod is quite advanced and is beyond what any Outlands world would have in this part of the galaxy (it possibly has biotech origins). Even the Regency of Bluefall in the Aegis System doesn't have this sort of technology for such a small ship. (In game terms, it is a Tier 15 Small Transport with an odd power core similar to a Pulse Blue core, T14 thrusters, Mk 4 armor, a Mk10 duonode computer, Mk4 defenses, a Signal Ultra drift engine, a Smuggler Compartment, a Biometic Locks system, Advanced Medium-range Sensors, and Basic Shields 40. The pod has no weaponry.)

Yin Hun can salvage 1d4+1=5 of these components with a successful Engineering check (DC 30) for each component attempted (your choices). Each success results in a +2 circumstance bonus while each failure results in a -2 circumstance penalty, for each additional roll attempted. Each failure also reduces the number of components he can successfully salvage. So, if he fails his first roll, there is only three rolls left not four and if he fails the second roll, there would be only two rolls left. If Yin Hun fails three rolls in a row, the pod bursts into flames and he takes 2d10 fire damage. 

To open the Smuggler Compartment requires an Engineering check (DC 25), if it isn't removed first. The check drops to DC 15 if Yin Hun manages to salvage the compartment from the pod. On a failed check, the contents are ruined.


----------



## Knightfall

Expect a new reply either late tonight or sometime tomorrow. Time to watch some hockey.


----------



## KainG

Knightfall said:


> I assumed that Yin Hun would use the suit of casual stationwear, since it's a type of light armor and he lost his armor during the fight with the High Artificer. It only gives +1 EAC and +2 KAC but's that better than nothing.




Oh right, duh. I somehow missed that. Yin Hun will put that on.

Checks:
Examining the body:
Medicine: [1d20+12] = 16+12 = 28

Opening the Smuggler Compartment: 
Engineering: [1d20+14] = 12+14 = 26

Attempting to salvage the odd Pulse Blue core:
Engineering: [1d20+14] = 17+14 = 31

Attempting to salvage the Mk10 duonode computer with +2 circumstance bonus:
Engineering: [1d20+16] = 2+16 = 18

Attempting to salvage the Signal Ultra drift engine:
Engineering: [1d20+14] = 18+14 = 32

Attempting to salvage Basic Shields 40 with +2 circumstance bonus:
Engineering: [1d20+16] = 14+16 = 30


----------



## Knightfall

Found this map of Candlekeep online.


----------



## Shayuri

But where's the guy who chants the 'Lord of Murder will perish' prophecy over and over?


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Oh right, duh. I somehow missed that. Yin Hun will put that on.
> 
> Checks:
> Examining the body:
> Medicine: [1d20+12] = 16+12 = 28



The dead alien is a female fraal (also sometimes referred to as a gray), although gender isn't always an exact science with the fraal. Yin Hun knows that their are fraal living in the empire but that their race prefers to live in out-of-the-way places, and their scientists don't like to share their discoveries with the empire. Their ships are highly bioengineered, although it sometimes hard to tell just by looking at a fraal item. The fraal are known to be psionic and they have a embassy on Bluefall.

Fraal are great geneticists, and they are always looking for new worlds to explore in search of new species and biodiversity. Fraal tend towards being neutral in conflicts.



			
				KainG said:
			
		

> Opening the Smuggler Compartment:
> Engineering: [1d20+14] = 12+14 = 26



Here are the contents: LFD pulse gauntlet; LFD sonic pistol; 2 high-capacity batteries; an unused high-density datajack (sealed in a small plastic case); an extensive manual on Biotech implantation written in both Fraal and Universal (aka Imperial Common); a tier 5 computer (no installed OS, miniaturized to bulk 1); a holoskin; _ring of whispers_; small case containing four _serums of scientist_; industrial backpack; mass produced tent; a belt with two each of the standard medicinals (analgesic, antitoxin, and sedative); field rations (two packages); _getaway boots_ (PF, but considered psionic), and a single dose of transdimensional pesh.



			
				KainG said:
			
		

> Attempting to salvage the odd Pulse Blue core:
> Engineering: [1d20+14] = 17+14 = 31
> 
> Attempting to salvage the Mk10 duonode computer with +2 circumstance bonus:
> Engineering: [1d20+16] = 2+16 = 18
> 
> Attempting to salvage the Signal Ultra drift engine:
> Engineering: [1d20+14] = 18+14 = 32
> 
> Attempting to salvage Basic Shields 40 with +2 circumstance bonus:
> Engineering: [1d20+16] = 14+16 = 30



Three out of four is pretty good. 

So, what this means is that the group has three wagons with them when they arrive at Candlekeep. Carrying the componets would be really hard otherwise.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, my next post likely won't be until Friday. Other stuff to do.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION], I'm just checking in with you to see how the conversion of Emiko is going. Also, do you want to post a reply to my latest post before I post again? If not, I'll likely get something up today or tomorrow.


----------



## KainG

Whoops, kinda left her partially done. I'll finish her up and I'll get a quick post up today.


----------



## KainG

The goods from the escape pod are up for grabs if you want them!


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Whoops, kinda left her partially done. I'll finish her up and I'll get a quick post up today.



I saw that you put her up. I'll take a look when I get a chance.

While I got some family commitments for Easter today, my goal is to get a post up today. However, it might slide to tomorrow.


----------



## Shayuri

For the sake of clarity of intention:

*Silhouette *will research the Anauroch, Netheril, and the routes between Candlekeep and those places...with an eye for routes that do not pass any major cities or large towns; hoping to avoid the majority of the Empire's interest. Of secondary importance (but still important) to finding a workable route is to brush up on her knowledge of the 'Shades' and their society, language and culture.

The possibility of teleportation will be investigated, but seems unlikely.

*Thrak *will be getting a room and then meeting with his fellow men-at-arms and commoners, listening to them with an ear for who might be available to undertake a lengthy and dangerous expedition.

Any assistance in either of these endeavors from PCs or their sidekicks would be most welcome. There's other avenues that might be pursued independently as well.


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry I didn't get to posting today. I noticed that Netflix Canada added the English dub for Sword Art Online II, so I ended up watching half of the season. I'll work on getting the next post up tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

So, the next post is 95% done, but I'm going to let it sit overnight instead of forcing the rest of it with tired eyes. It should be up by Noon MST at the latest.


----------



## Knightfall

Post is up!


----------



## KainG

During the time spent in Candlekeep, Yin Hun will try to train any volunteers from the refugees in how to fight against the technologically superior Imperials, teaching them about their tactics and their tech. He'll teach them how to fight future guerilla warfare, and the basics of using advance weapons and technology. Basically, Yin Hun is trying to form the first resistance cell with the survivors of Baldur's Gate.

Emiko will go help Silhouette in researching Anauroch and how to get there. She'll also try to research what forms of magical weapons of mass destruction Faerûn might have developed (artifacts, spells, monsters).


----------



## Knightfall

My next post is likely a couple days away, but I will try to get up some details for your PCs pursuits and inquiries here before then.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I spent most of the day away from my computer. Needed some time outside. Heh.

I did end up buying a copy of Pact Worlds, so its crunch is now in for this game.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Good buy there. I've got that one as well along with a dozen or so new acquisitions.

Here's my *resource list* for Starfinder as it currently stands. Also, *here* is everything I've made for Starfinder outside of any conversions.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> For the sake of clarity of intention:
> 
> *Silhouette* will research the Anauroch, Netheril, and the routes between Candlekeep and those places...with an eye for routes that do not pass any major cities or large towns; hoping to avoid the majority of the Empire's interest. Of secondary importance (but still important) to finding a workable route is to brush up on her knowledge of the 'Shades' and their society, language and culture.
> 
> The possibility of teleportation will be investigated, but seems unlikely.



There is a lot of 'red tape' that Silhouette will have to go through before The Keeper will allow her to access the library's reading rooms. Normally, the Keeper would force Sil and any of the others to sit next to watching monk for 24 hours. The first 3 or 4 hours would be questions about what she wishes to research and questions about her, her home, her past, etc. The rest of the time must be spent in quite reflection and, usually, silence, but she can't sleep. It's not a simple process, but you can roll a Diplomacy check [DC 30] to break through some of the red tape. If the roll is a success, The Keeper will allow her to forgo the usual 24 hour meditation, but she must still answer most of the questions, which will take a few hours.

Note that each PC that wishes access to one of the reading rooms must go through this process. Silhouette cannot get everyone in faster. However, since Thrak is her friend and companion, he would get a +2 circumstance bonus on his roll if she succeeds. If she fails, he won't be allowed to even try.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> *Thrak *will be getting a room and then meeting with his fellow men-at-arms and commoners, listening to them with an ear for who might be available to undertake a lengthy and dangerous expedition.
> 
> Any assistance in either of these endeavors from PCs or their sidekicks would be most welcome. There's other avenues that might be pursued independently as well.



You can have Thrak make a untrained Diplomacy check to gather information within Candlekeep. He can glean common facts and rumors at DC 10. If you want him to find out more obscure information going around the keep, the DC is 20. If he wants to find out specifics about someone in the keep who is prominant then the DC will be decided by me.

You could also have Silhouette do the roll, but its a different roll than the one noted above.

Thrak, at the very least will meet several named NPCs that I will detail here and in my next IC post.


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> During the time spent in Candlekeep, Yin Hun will try to train any volunteers from the refugees in how to fight against the technologically superior Imperials, teaching them about their tactics and their tech. He'll teach them how to fight future guerilla warfare, and the basics of using advance weapons and technology. Basically, Yin Hun is trying to form the first resistance cell with the survivors of Baldur's Gate.



This sounds like a series of skill checks. I would say one roll each of the following at a DC of 30 for 'volunteers from the refugees' and DC 25 for the keep's Watchers: Computers, Engineering, Life Science, Medicine, Physical Science, and Piloting (maybe). Add a Profession (mercenary) check at DC 15 to give a +2 circumstance bonus on Yin Hun's attempts at training. The results will be mixed, regardless. You trying to teach people without much knowledge in advanced tech to learn the basics' in only a week. They will likely pick up key knowledge for Life Science and Medicine since those skills are closer to the world they known. Computers and advanced Engineering abilities won't be as easy to teach. I'm going to assume that Yin Hun is going to focus on tactics, weapons, and armor unless you note otherwise.

Plus, he can earn some local coinage (SFCR, p. 146). The local merchants won't take Imperial credits as substitutes for hard currency, although most of Yin Hun's credit will be digital on a credstick. He might be able to sell that credstick, but he won't get hardly anything for it (maybe 1 to 5% of its value). If he has physical credits, he'll likely only get 1 copper per credit, as local merchants wouldn't see any real value in them other than as oddities. Of course, that will change once the Empire takes over. 

A Diplomacy check (DC 28) will be required to convince the Gatewarden to train keep's Watchers without his direct supervision, which will minimize results. (The man is a bit of a control freak, although he's always polite about it.) And depending on how intensive you want it to be, Yin Hun might have to conduct his training outside of the keep, especially if it means advanced weapons training. No firing pistols or longarms in the keep!

The monks will likely want to learn as much as they can about Computers and The Keeper won't restrict his people from learning such knowledge. He'll likely want to learn some of it as well. Of course, this all depends on good diplomacy. 



> Emiko will go help Silhouette in researching Anauroch and how to get there. She'll also try to research what forms of magical weapons of mass destruction Faerûn might have developed (artifacts, spells, monsters).



You can choose to have Emiko take the normal 24 hour period or roll a Diplomacy check (DC 30) in order to gain access to one of the reading rooms. Note that failed check means that The Keeper will make Emiko go through the 'advanced' process and it will be even more grueling than normal.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Good buy there. I've got that one as well along with a dozen or so new acquisitions.



Thanks.



			
				Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> Here's my *resource list* for Starfinder as it currently stands. Also, *here* is everything I've made for Starfinder outside of any conversions.



Cool. Cool.

BTW, here are the basics of what is available for sale at the Inn. The prices in credits is for comparison only. These items have to be bought with gold or silver.

*Armor and Shields*
• Chainmail (archaic): # in stock 2; cost 150 gp (3,750 cr.); EAC bonus +4; KAC bonus +5
• Half-Plate, Agile: # in stock 2; cost 850 gp (21,250 cr.); EAC bonus +7; KAC bonus +8
• Leather (archaic): # in stock 8; cost 10 gp (250 cr.); EAC bonus +0; KAC bonus +1
• Leather, Lamellar (archaic): # in stock 1; cost 60 gp (1,500 cr.); EAC bonus +2; KAC bonus +3
• Leather, Studded (archaic): # in stock 7; cost 25 gp (625 cr.); EAC bonus +1; KAC bonus +2
• Shield, Heavy Steel (archaic): # in stock 2; cost ; EAC bonus +1; KAC bonus +1
• Shield, Heavy Wooden (archaic): # in stock 20; cost ; EAC bonus +1; KAC bonus +1
• Shield, Light Steel (archaic): # in stock 2; cost ; EAC bonus +0; KAC bonus +1
• Shield, Light Wooden (archaic): # in stock 8; cost ; EAC bonus +0; KAC bonus +1
• Shield, Tower (archaic): # in stock 8; cost 30 gp (750 cr.); EAC bonus +2; KAC bonus +3
• Splint Mail (archaic): # in stock 1; cost 200 gp (5,000 cr.); EAC bonus +5; KAC bonus +6
• Tatami-do: # in stock 1; cost 1,000 gp (25,000 cr.); EAC bonus +6; KAC bonus +7
• Unusual Armor [commander ceremonial plate]: # in stock 1; cost 294 gp (7,350 cr.); see SFCR p. 198

*Weapons* (Analog)
Melee
• Battleaxe: # in stock 4; 10 gp (250 gp); dmg 1d8 S
• Club (standard archaic):  # in stock 35; cost n/a
• Dagger: # in stock 25; cost 2 gp (50 cr.); dmg 1d4 P or S
• Flail, Light (archaic): # in stock 5; 8 gp (200 cr.); 1d8 B (Disarm, Trip)
• Halberd (archaic): # in stock 3; cost 10 gp (250 cr.); dmg 1d10 P or S (Trip)
• Mace, Light (archaic): # in stock 5; 5 gp (125 cr.); dmg 1d6 B
• Morningstar (archaic): # in stock 5; 8 gp (200 cr); dmg 1d8 B & P
• Quarterstaff (archaic): # in stock 13; cost n/a; dmg 1d6 B
• Quarterstaff, Unique [carbon staff]: # in stock 1; cost 246 gp (6,150 cr.)
• Shortspear (archaic): # in stock 10; cost 1 gp (25 cr.); dmg 1d6 P
• Sword, Bastard: # in stock 2; 35 gp (875 cr.); dmg 1d10 S
• Sword, Katana: # in stock 1; 50 gp (1,250 cr.); dmg 1d8 S (Deadly)
• Sword, Long- (standard analog): # in stock 10; cost 15 gp (375 cr.)
• Sword, Scimitar: # in stock 5; 15 gp (375 cr.); dmg 1d6 S
• Sword, Short-: # in stock 12; 10 gp (250 cr.); dmg 1d6 S
• Sword, Wakizashi: # in stock 1; 35 gp (875 gp), dmg 1d6 S or P (Deadly)
• Warhammer: # in stock 5; cost 12 gp (300 cr.); dmg 1d8 B

Deadly: When you use this weapon to deliver a coup de grace, it gains a +4 bonus to damage when calculating the DC of the Fortitude saving throw to see whether the target of the coup de grace dies from the attack. The bonus is not added to the actual damage of the coup de grace attack.

Ranged
• Bow (standard): # in stock 9; cost 10 gp, 2 sp (255 cr.)
• Bow, Advanced (homebrewed): # in stock 1; cost 40 gp, 8 sp (1020 cr.); dmg 4d8 P; range 60 ft.
• Crossbow, Heavy (archaic): # in stock 2; 50 gp (); dmg 1d10 P; range 120 ft.
• Crossbow, Light (archaic): # in stock 5; 35 gp (); dmg 1d8 P; range 80 ft.
• Sling (archaic): # in stock 16; cost n/a; dmg 1d4 B

Ranged - Thrown
• Axe, throwing: # in stock 25; cost 8 gp (200 cr.); 1d6 S; range 10 ft.
• Darts [w/Case, x25] (as per SFCR, p. 179): # in stock 10; cost 8 sp (20 cr.)

*Ammunition*
• Arrows [w/quiver, x20] (as per SFCR, p. 179): # in stock 16; cost 2 gp (50 cr.)
• Bolts, Crossbow [w/case, x10] (archaic): # in stock 40; cost 1 gp (25 cr.)
• Sling Bullet [w/pouch, x10] (archaic): # in stock 16; cost 1 sp (2.5 cr.)


----------



## Knightfall

I'm assuming you all built your PCs using the standard credit values. To get gold, divide the number of credits you have left by 25. So, if you had, let's say, 404 credits left from your PC build. That would be  16 gp, 1 sp, and 6 cp.


----------



## Shayuri

Silhouette attempts to convince the Keeper:

Diplomacy [roll]1d20+20[/dice]

Thrak mingles to discover:

What mercenary companies are currently in Candlekeep? [roll0]

Any merchant caravans currently in the keep? [roll1]


----------



## Shayuri

Dangit. Put the macro in wrong.

[roll0]


----------



## KainG

Yin Hun would actually welcome the Gatewarden to be present,  as he would explain to him "the Empire will come for Candlekeep, so you should know what you'll be up against anyways."
Diplomacy: [1d20+6] = 13+6 = 19

Training:
Profession (mercenary): [1d20+8] = 18+8 = 26
Computers: [1d20+16] = 19+16 = 35
Engineering: [1d20+16] = 1+16 = 17
Life Science: [1d20+11] = 14+11 = 25
Medicine: [1d20+14] = 5+14 = 19
Physical Science: [1d20+11] = 11+11 = 22
Piloting: [1d20+10] = 7+10 = 17
 Yin Hun can somehow clearly explain to primitives about thinking machines, but not the electronics behind them.
Oh well, he and Emiko can always do this little demonstration for the locals just outside the walls: https://youtu.be/NjlCVW_ouL8?t=1m23s

As for Emiko and the Keeper:
Diplomacy: [1d20+16] = 3+16 = 19
If she can, she'll offer the extensive manual on Biotech implantation recovered from the Fraal escape pod in exchange for access.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Silhouette attempts to convince the Keeper:
> <snip>
> Dangit. Put the macro in wrong.



She's going to have to go through the lengthy process, it seems. I'm almost ready to post. I had to do some intense 'Candlekeep' and 'mercenary company' research for Thrak.



Shayuri said:


> Thrak mingles to discover:
> 
> What mercenary companies are currently in Candlekeep? [roll0]
> 
> Any merchant caravans currently in the keep? [roll1]



Thrak quickly discovers that there are two mercenaries from a group known as the Purple Flame. As far as Thrak knows, it isn't a famous mercenary company, but he might have heard a tale long ago. If only he could remember...   Their names are Sindel and Thintel, but he didn't catch their last names. The rumor is that they are recruiting and are specifically trying to get permission to speak to a member of the Watchers. (No name was mentioned.) The mercenaries aren't in the inn when Thrak enters, however.

He does meet several people in the inn. A group of adventurers sitting together seem to be waiting for someone. They are an odd lot. There is a woman in her late-20s with pinkish-red hair, a female half-elf druid who comes off as a bit haughty, a big-ass Rashemi warrior who likes to speak in catch-phrases, and an exotic looking Easterner who looks like he might be a bounty hunter. The young woman refers to Winthrop as 'cher père' three separate times, and Thrak can tell that the innkeeper quite protective of her.

Thrak also meets a nobleman named Lord Gruen Bleth who seems to be doing mercantile business with Winthrop. He talks about caravans and routes with the innkeeper. There is also the man the gatewarden mentioned, Firebeard Elvenhair. Winthorp points him out to Thrak. He sits alone reading an old book and doesn't look like he wants to be disturbed.

I'll post more details about your PCs' results on the IC thread, tomorrow, I hope. Time to sleep.


----------



## Knightfall

The next post is finally up. That took a while. My next post won't be until at least next Wednesday.


----------



## KainG

Ah, guest appearance from some old friends!


----------



## Shayuri

Hahaha, I warn him about Yoshino!


----------



## Knightfall

There was no way I was going to do a FR pbp set in Baldur's Gate and not NOT use the NPCs from the video games, especially Minsc. 

Anyway, my next update will be in the next few days. I'm working on some other stuff right now and following some of the NHL playoffs. I'll try to get the next post up by no later than Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Shayuri

I'll update Silhouette and Thrak by then. Thanks!


----------



## Knightfall

The next post is up.


----------



## Shayuri

Magister's gaze...is Sil's heart racing from fear? Intensity? Just looking for some context to put their next meeting in.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Magister's gaze...is Sil's heart racing from fear? Intensity? Just looking for some context to put their next meeting in.



It isn't fear. More like intensity with a touch of 'girl crush'.


----------



## Shayuri

Hah! Who is the Magister, by the way? Talatha?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Hah! Who is the Magister, by the way? Talatha?



Yep.


----------



## Knightfall

My next post likely won't be until Friday. Today is laundry and writing class day. Tomorrow likely will be "need to go by groceries" day.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I was up until 3 am last night writing other stuff. So, I'm a bit tanked right now.  I'll try to get you guys a reply before the end of the day, but it's more likely to slide to Sunday or Monday.

I think I need to go back to sleep.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Sleep is good.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm about to start working on my next post. It might go up tonight, but it going up tomorrow is looking more likely, right now.


----------



## Shayuri

Cool! I'll watch for it.


----------



## Knightfall

So, the next post is roughly 90% done, but I ended up working on my post-apoc. Mystara homebrew. It's now 3 a.m. and I need to go to bed. I'll try for tomorrow, but I'll likely be burnt out all day. G'night.


----------



## Knightfall

Aaand, it's finally finished.


----------



## Knightfall

Dealing with some really bad hip and lower back pain. My next reply likely won't be until Saturday at the earliest. Worst case scenario is that it will have to wait until after my next physio appointment, which is next Wednesday. I might try to get my appointment moved to Monday, however.


----------



## Shayuri

No worries. Take care of yourself.


----------



## KainG

Yeah, no worries man.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> No worries. Take care of yourself.





KainG said:


> Yeah, no worries man.



Thanks, I'm a bit better after physio. Yesterday was a really good day. today, I'm a bit sore but not overly so. (Must do more stretching.)

You guys are next for an update, but I probably won't start writing it until late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

New post is up.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, the heatwave has turned, and the next week is going to be batter, so expect an update soon. I just posted one for my Bluffside game on The Piazza, and you guys are next. I do have my poetry class tomorrow, so it might not go up until Wednesday, if I don't get it done tomorrow afternoon.

Right now, I'm just enjoying a thunderstorm.


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah, I've been going through one of those where I am too. Heat wave I mean, not so much thunderstorm.

Well, okay, one or two of those too.


----------



## Knightfall

So, physio today. But I'm planning on starting writing the next reply sometime later on in the day.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, the next post is 85 to 90% done, but I have an errand today before I can finish it. It will go up today, but it will likely be late in the evening.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION] and [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION],

I'm just checking to make sure you guys are getting notifications when I post in the IC thread.


----------



## KainG

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=161]Buddha the DM[/MENTION] and [MENTION=10894]KainG[/MENTION],
> 
> I'm just checking to make sure you guys are getting notifications when I post in the IC thread.




Ah, my bad. Been meaning to post but was coming up with blank, and now currently out of town for the week.


----------



## Buddha the DM

I was getting them. I'll go check that thread manually now.


----------



## Buddha the DM

So sorry. Completely missed the question directed at Soumral when I read the post the first time.


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> Ah, my bad. Been meaning to post but was coming up with blank, and now currently out of town for the week.



No worries. The next three days are very busy for me. I won't be posting until either Sunday (maybe) or Monday.



Buddha the DM said:


> So sorry. Completely missed the question directed at Soumral when I read the post the first time.



The question was a bit buried in the psot, so I thought you might have missed it. No prob.


----------



## Knightfall

My next post will likely be after I've gone to physio on Wednesday.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, Edmonton has been dealing with a heat warning for over a week. (almost every day has been near or above 30° Celsius/86° Fahrenheit.) It has been so brutally hot that I've barely had my PC on let alone had any energy to write anything. Thus, no updates until, at least, Tuesday when the heat is supposed to break (hopefully).

It's now time to try to get some extra sleep.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Sorry to hear about the heatwave you're under. Hopefully rest is possible for you while it endures.


----------



## Knightfall

While the heatwave is over, I'm now dealing with being a bit sick. Either my allergies are really out of control or I've picked a cold. (It could be a bit of both.) I'll try to get something up soon, but if I start feeling worse, it might take a while.


----------



## KainG

No worries! Rest up and get back to us when you feel ready to do so.


----------



## Buddha the DM

KainG said:


> No worries! Rest up and get back to us when you feel ready to do so.




Agreed!


----------



## Shayuri

How ya feeling, Knight? No pressure or anything, just haven't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> How ya feeling, Knight? No pressure or anything, just haven't heard from you in awhile.



I'm okay but the weather is still kicking my butt. We've just had another heatwave. It's only cooled off tonight. Hopefully I'll be able to get a good night sleep. {fingers crossed}

Also, July is very busy for me. Both my dad and mom's birthdays and my birthday are all in July, so there are several of family events during the month. And since they haven't been together for a while, there is division when it comes to celebrating my birthday.

I'm hoping to get back to writing posts sometime soon, but I don't want to promise anything.


----------



## Shayuri

Okay, just checking in. Glad you're at least semi-okay.  Take it easy!


----------



## Buddha the DM

Just take it easy. We'll be here when you're ready to come back.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, there still isn't going to be posts for a while. My sister woke up yesterday with a dozen tiny bites on her arm, and we're sure we have bedbugs. Thus, that's going to be my life for the next few weeks -- at least. Sorry.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Understandable. Take it easy and I hope your sister feels better soon.


----------



## KainG

Yeah, no worries. That's a pretty terrible thing to deal with.


----------



## Buddha the DM

I found a spreadsheet a while back that I thought I'd share since it has been updated to cover the release of Armory. A user named "Jimbles the Mediocre" created a google sheets file with a listing of every bit of equipment from all the Paizo releases for Starfinder. This is just a basic listing of things so the books are still needed for full details but it is still usable.

*Jimbles' Starfinder Equipment Master List*


----------



## Shayuri

Oh wow, I actually forgot this game was in Starfinder now, lol. 

This is really handy! Thanks!


----------



## Buddha the DM

You're welcome.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, still dealing with bedbugs. Our second spraying was on Monday, but I keep waking up with more bite. Today was the first day without any new ones -- that I can see. It isn't helping that it's hot as hell again and smokey from the B.C. Wildfires. I'm so stressed right now, I can barely think straight. 

It might be a while, guys. Sorry.

We will get back to it eventually!


----------



## Shayuri

Gah, I'm sorry it's so bad! Don't worry about us. It's not like we're stalking you, putting bugs in your bed.

...no. Definitely not.


----------



## Knightfall

Update with the bedbug (?) war...

We've had our place sprayed twice and inspectors say that they haven't seen any signs of bedbugs. My sister got rid of the couch and my bed. A new couch arrived yesterday, but my new bed won't arrive until Monday. So, I'm stuck staying at my mom/step-dad's place.

My life is a circus and the big top fell down.


----------



## KainG

Man, that's rough, but at least there's progress being made. Hang in there!


----------



## Buddha the DM

Glad to hear progress has been made!


----------



## Shayuri

Hoo, that's rough. Keep fighting though! Fight the bedbugs on the beaches! NEVER SURRENDER!


----------



## Knightfall

Hey all,

I'm just letting you all know that I'll soon be ready to start posting again. I just have to refresh my memory of where we were. It might still be a week or so. I'm going to give my player's in my Crow God game a chance to get back into their adventure before I get you guys going. I need to ease my way back in and reread some of the Starfinder stuff. FYI, I'm also taking a writing class right now, so Tuesdays and Wednesdays will be busy for me.

I'll let you know when I'm 100% ready to go.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Happy to hear it, and looking forward to adventuring again.

On the source material front from Paizo, I have a copy of Alien Archive 2 which has official grafts for the metallic dragons in it should they be needed and you don't have them.


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Happy to hear it, and looking forward to adventuring again.
> 
> On the source material front from Paizo, I have a copy of Alien Archive 2 which has official grafts for the metallic dragons in it should they be needed and you don't have them.



I haven't picked up any of the latest sourcebooks for Starfinder, and I put my books away to protect them from the possibility of creepy crawlies. For now, I'll likely use the Archives of Nethys.


----------



## Shayuri

Hey, welcome back! Great to hear from you again!


----------



## KainG

Sounds good, welcome back!


----------



## Buddha the DM

Knightfall said:


> I haven't picked up any of the latest sourcebooks for Starfinder, and I put my books away to protect them from the possibility of creepy crawlies. For now, I'll likely use the Archives of Nethys.




Well information is available to you from it until it appears on the Archives.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I'm ready to start the process of getting the game going again. I'd like to have something up by Sunday, but it might take longer than that since I'm dealing with a sinus infection. Sleep/rest comes first. I'll let you guys know by late Saturday.


----------



## Knightfall

While I'm not sure if I'll be ready to get something up tomorrow, I'm determined to restart the game some time next week. Still feeling ill but I'm now three days into my antibiotics. Very tired today after a long afternoon of visiting comic book stores and getting groceries.

Later.


----------



## Knightfall

New posts added.


----------



## Knightfall

While I have a few errands to run today, I will try to start putting together my next post later on today.


----------



## Shayuri

Should we wait for the next post before posting?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Should we wait for the next post before posting?



You don't have to wait.


----------



## Knightfall

Test post. EDIT: Hmm, weird.


----------



## Knightfall

The next new post is up.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Just read the second post.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll start working on my next post either tonight or sometime on the weekend.

EDIT: Doh! That was supposed to say Friday night or the weekend. Why I thought last night was Friday night is a mystery of exhaustion. Hmm, I guess it's not a mystery. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

Post has been added.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm waiting for one of my two players to post for my Bluffside game over on The Piazza before writing a post for them. After that, you guys are next.


----------



## Shayuri

Alright. Is there a Rogues Gallery for this game? Not seeing the link, and I'm not sure if we ever rebuilt it after the board died.

I'm looking at some stats for NPCs though, and seriously starting to think I must have made some mistakes on my sheet...

Nevermind!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Dragonstar-The-Battle-of-Toril-Rogues-Gallery

With more of a baseline of comparison, I see I may be wrong...about being wrong. But then again it may just be I'm not the only one who's wrong?

What I'm seeing is a fairly dramatic difference between the NPCs that Knightfall creates (page 5 has Rodan, for example, and his Dragonstar thread has some other NPCs) and the PCs that we created. Our save bonuses, attack bonuses, and to a lesser extent damage, all seem to be a lot lower.

It makes me wonder if we miscalculated...left out things that we should have included.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Alright. Is there a Rogues Gallery for this game? Not seeing the link, and I'm not sure if we ever rebuilt it after the board died.
> 
> I'm looking at some stats for NPCs though, and seriously starting to think I must have made some mistakes on my sheet...
> 
> Nevermind!
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Dragonstar-The-Battle-of-Toril-Rogues-Gallery
> 
> With more of a baseline of comparison, I see I may be wrong...about being wrong. But then again it may just be I'm not the only one who's wrong?
> 
> What I'm seeing is a fairly dramatic difference between the NPCs that Knightfall creates (page 5 has Rodan, for example, and his Dragonstar thread has some other NPCs) and the PCs that we created. Our save bonuses, attack bonuses, and to a lesser extent damage, all seem to be a lot lower.
> 
> It makes me wonder if we miscalculated...left out things that we should have included.



Here's the rogue's gallery: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Dragonstar-The-Battle-of-Toril-Rogues-Gallery

And here is the campaign guide: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...uot-Dragonstarfinder-quot-Campaign-Guide-AotS


----------



## Shayuri

Right, so...as an illustration:

[sblock=Loranys - CR10 'paladin' kinda]LORANYS [CR 10]
XP n/a
LG Medium humanoid (human)
Init +9; Senses Perception +19
Aura good (5 ft., DC 17)
DEFENSE
HP 185
EAC 23; KAC 25
Fort +15, Ref +17, Will +12
Immunities disease
Defensive Abilities lay on hands
OFFENSE
Speed 30 feet; Jet Dash
Melee +30 ultrathin longsword (4d8+18 S)
Space 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.
Offensive Abilities smite evil, Harm Undead feat (as per a 10th-level Mystic)
STATISTICS
Str +8, Dex +5, Con +1, Int +0, Wis +3, Cha +3
Skills Acrobatics +5, Athletics +8, Diplomacy +19, Intimidate +3, Medicine +24, Mysticism +24, Perception +19, Sense Motive +3, Stealth +5, Survival +3
Feats Toughness
Languages Chondathan, Common (Toril), Illuskan
ECOLOGY
Environment n/a
Organization unique
Treasure standard
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Lay on Hands (Sp) Loranys can cast Mystic Cure as a 3rd-level spell 3 times per day. The ability heals 5d8+3 hit points per usage.
Smite Evil (Su) Three times per day, Loranys can smite an evil foe as if her weapon had the Bane (outsider) and Holy weapon fusions. This ability works with any weapon with which she is proficient. If the weapon used already has one or both of those fusions, she also deals an additional +1d8 divine damage to the foe on a critical. [/sblock]

[sblock=Rodan - CR 14 'soldiery' kind, though not actually classed]RODAN [CR 14]
LG Medium Humanoid (raptoran)
Init +4; Senses low-light vision; Perception +10
Deity The Merchant
Aura good
DEFENSE
HP 215
EAC 25; KAC 28
Fort +16, Ref +16, Will +25
Defensive Abilities lucky (re-roll one roll, once per day)
OFFENSE
Speed 30 feet, fly 40 ft. (average)
Melee +23 nova battleglove (3d10+14 B)
Ranged +28 battle harness integrated blaster pistol (4d8+14 E)
Space 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.
Mystic Spells Prepared (CL 14)
5th—break enchantment, call cosmos, greater dispel magic
4th—calm emotions (SFC), death ward, dismissal, hold monster, mystic cure (12d8+8), remove radioactivity
3rd—dispel magic, guiding star (SFC), haste, lesser resistant armor, mystic cure (5d8+8), remove affliction
2nd—augury, hold person, hurl forcedisk, mystic cure (3d8+8), remove condition, sanctuary (SFC), see invisibility
1st—anticipate peril (SFC), command, detect radiation, identify, life bubble, mystic cure (1d8+8), share language
0 (at will)—daze, detect affliction, detect magic, force ward (SFC), psychokinetic hand, stabilize, token spell
Offensive Abilities harm undead 8d8+14
STATISTICS
Str +2, Dex +4, Con +4, Int +2, Wis +8, Cha +6
Skills Acrobatics +4, Athletics +2 (+4 while climbing, +12 while jumping), Bluff +6, Culture +25, Diplomacy +6, Disguise +6, Intimidate +6, Life Science +25, Medicine +30, Mysticism +30, Perception +10, Profession (pharmacologist) +25, Sense Motive +8, Stealth +0, Survival +8
Feats Combat Casting, Harm Undead, Powered Armor Proficiency
Languages Auran, Draconic, Tuilvilanuue, Universal
Other Abilities unerring direction, wing-aided movement
ECOLOGY
Gear advanced medkit, amulet of camouflage, blaster pistol (integrated into battle harness), battle harness w/targeting computer (ignore concealment but not total concealment), comm unit, nova battleglove, flashlight, medpatch (x2), sprayflesh (x2)
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Unerring Direction (Ex) Raptorans have an instinctive sense of which direction is north, even when they are underground or otherwise unable to see the sky or other visual cues. Beyond the Material Plane, this ability doesn't function.
Wing-Aided Movement (Ex) Raptorans can use their wings to help with movement even if they can't fly yet. The extra lift from her wings gives a raptoran a +10 racial bonus while using the Athletics skill to jump. [/sblock]

[sblock=Thrak - CR12 soldier]Goliath Outlander Soldier 12]
Exp: 56,200
Hit Points: 90
Stamina: 121
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft
EAC: 29 (10 + 17 armor +2 dex)
KAC: 31 (10 + 18 armor +2 dex +1 insight)

Saves: Fort +12, Ref +8, Will +11
Abilities: Str 24, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 10

Skills: 48
Acrobatics (Dex) +13 (8
Athletics (Str) +20 (10
Intimidate (Cha) +13 (10
Medicine (Int) +13 (10
Survival (Wis) +16 (10

Feats:
1 Enhanced Resistance: Kinetic (gain DR 12/-)
3 Bodyguard (give adjacent ally +2 EAC/KAC, lose that amount for self)
5 Improved Unarmed Strike (always counts as armed, unarmed strikes do increased damage)
7 Stand Still (attacks of opportunity may force targets to stop moving)
B In Harm's Way (take damage intended for Bodyguarded ally)
9 Deflect Projectiles (use weapon attack roll as reaction to stop incoming ranged damage)
11 Connection Inkling (gain Psychokinetic Hand, Stabilize at will, and can cast Life Bubble 4/day, Wis-based DC)

Class Features
Primary Fighting Style: Arcane Assailant
Techniques
- Rune of the EK (10 min to imbue weapon to be 'magic')
- Secret of the Magi (imbued weapon can gain Etherael, Flaming, Frost, Merciful or Shock fusion, if not already had)
- Power of Legend (1 resolve as move action while wielding magic weapon to remove Bleeding, Burning, Confused, Exhausted, Fatigued, Flat-footed, Off-target, Shaken or Sickened conditions, or reduce Cowering to Frightened, or Frightened to Shaken
Secondary Fighting Style (at lvl -8): Guard
Techniques
- Armor Training (Reduce ACP of worn armor by 1, increase Max-Dex by 1
Gear Boosts
- Melee Striker (+1/2 Str bonus to melee damage)
- Armored Advantage (+1 insight KAC when wearing armor)
- Anchoring Arcana (full attack to make single atk with magic weapon that can immobilize a foe; Will DC 16+strmod)
Weapon Specialization
Combat Feats
Soldier's Onslaught (may get 3rd attack for -6 to all when full attacking)

Cash: 102gp 6sp
Armor:
Superior Iridishell, EAC +17, KAC +18, Max Dex +4, ACP 0, Upg 4, Bulk 2 42250
- Haste, 9250
- Darkvision 60', 200
- Electrostatic Field Mk2, 13000
- Filtered Rebreather, 4600

Weapon:
Adamantine Ruin Devastation Blade, +19 atk, 5d8+19, Bulk 1, analog 43900+2500
Sintered Starknife, +19 atk, 4d4+13, Bulk L, analog, thrown 50', 9810
- Returning, 2300
Unarmed, +19 atk, 3d6+19

Gear
Personal Upgrades (1: Wisdom and 2: Strength) 7900
Ring of Resistance 2, 4200
Ring of Sustenance, 2925
Glove of Storing, 4600[/sblock]

Thrak, with a relatively high level 2 handed sword, does just baaaarely more damage than Loranys, with a much smaller attack bonus (she has +30, he has +19) and she's 2 'levels' lower than him. Recognizing that 'CR' and 'level' may not be the same measurement. Her save bonuses are higher across the board, though not crazily so.

Rodan, CR 14, has lower attack than Loranys somehow. He's better than Thrak too, but he's also higher level. But he's also way better than the PCs. All of them. Most of us hover in the mid-teens, in terms of attack bonuses, he's in mid to high 20's. His save bonuses too are...very high.

I picked Thrak because most folks have their sheets behind an external link, so copy/paste is a pain, but the tale is the same for all the PCs. All of our bonuses/stats/etc are on par with one another. 

Is this just a difference in rules for generating PCs vs NPCs? Or did we collectively miss something in our calculations?


----------



## Knightfall

I think its how Starfinder is supposed to work, but I haven't looked at the book in a while, so I can't say for certain.

Since Loranys and Rodan were built using the monster rules for Starfinder, neither character has all the bells and whistles of a PC with a class. And the statistical values are different depending on the role the NPC or monster is supposed to fill. I can take a look at the monster book again, but I'm fairly certain that the NPC stats are right.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, another one of my players for my Bluffside game has to quit. (I swear that game is cursed!) So, you guys will get another post sooner than I had originally planned. It likely won't be until Monday, however. Today was a tough day, and my dad is coming over tomorrow to watch the CFL playoffs and have dinner with me and my sister.


----------



## Shayuri

Even that being the case, the attack bonuses monsters have shouldn't dramatically outstrip the defenses characters can have, I'd think.

That's exactly the wrong way to balance missing bells and whistles. Bells and whistles don't matter in combat encounters, which is what most 'monsters' are statted for. That'd be like saying, "You get a bonus on checks to convince merchants to give you good deals, therefore I should be able to hit you on anything but a natural 1 in combat. It all balances out."

I mean, it's no comment on you...but if that's really the way Starfinder works, then I confess it seems like poor design. 

In other news, sorry to hear about your troubles in the other game and IRL. Hope things stabilize for ya!


----------



## Knightfall

Post added.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm hoping to get up my next reply on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, for all the social interactions in the keep, so far, add 1,500 XP to your characters.

Also, feel free to roll any Recall Knowledge checks that you think will help your PCs in the library. The best skills to use are Culture, Mysticism, and Profession. Engineering will be useful in deciphering any texts that detail unusual technology (such as spelljamming). Add +4 to the roll for being in Candlekeep.

Soumral can use either Diplomacy or Intimidate to try to get a better deal on her bow. Also have her make a Perception check.

I'll build the results into my post.


----------



## Buddha the DM

*Diplomacy:* [roll0]

*Perception:* [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> *Diplomacy:* [roll0]
> 
> *Perception:* [roll1]



Okay, so for your bow, let's use the battlebow options listed on the Archives of Nethys. I will say that Soumral can get either the tactical or advanced bow with a 25% discount due to your Diplomacy roll. There is an option to get "*one*" elite battlebow but without a discount unless you roll a second successful Diplomacy roll that is 30 or higher. With a successful roll, you can get a 15% discount + an additional 1% for every point above 30 to a max. of 50%.

I consider a Natural 20 to be a 30, like with D&D v.3.5.


----------



## Knightfall

I do remember we came up with another bow option, but I can't find were it is posted.


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah, I remember being interested in that for Whisper too! But of course I didn't write it down, lol...


----------



## Buddha the DM

Attempt for the "Elite" bow.

*Diplomacy:* [roll0]


----------



## Buddha the DM

Wow... I botched that roll hard.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper does a little book-hitting, using Mysticism: [roll0]

Ah yeah, she's still got it.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, roll again and don't get a 1. Otherwise, the discount is only 20%.

It turned out that the elite bow was a family heirloom on display but not for sale. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> Whisper does a little book-hitting, using Mysticism: [roll0]
> 
> Ah yeah, she's still got it.



Whisper?


----------



## Buddha the DM

*Diplomacy:* [roll0]


----------



## Shayuri

Hah! I mean Silhouette.

Too many characters, man. And too little sleep.


----------



## Knightfall

No worries.


----------



## KainG

*Yin Hun's Engineering:* [roll]1d20+18[/roll]

*Emiko's Engineering:* [roll]1d20+31[/roll]

Emiko will also to find out more about on past visits to Toril from the Empire, and if the planet could fall within the jurisdiction of House Golion. Would that be Culture?
*Emiko's Culture:* [roll]1d20+28[/roll]


----------



## KainG

Oops, lemme try that again.

Yin Hun's Engineering: [roll0]

Emiko's Engineering: [roll1]

Emiko's Culture: [roll2]


----------



## Knightfall

So, Part One of my reply is up. Emiko needed her moment to reach Rebel Three.

Part Two will go up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

The second section might slip to tomorrow. I'm having serious issues with my PC. I had to download a malware program and run it several times. I updated all my optional Windows updates, and I'm running a deep scan.

Also, The Voice is on tonight, which my sister and I watch, although after what happened last week, I'm not so sure about the show.


----------



## Shayuri

No worries.

What happened last week?


----------



## Knightfall

Shayuri said:


> No worries.
> 
> What happened last week?



Adam Levine acted like an ass and decided to throw one of his team members under the bus in favor of another one. It was really stupid of him and the fans of the show (and that artist) are livid.


----------



## Knightfall

I haven't written a new post yet. The last few days have been... subdued. I have a therapy appointment tomorrow. Hopefully that will put me in a better frame of mind. I will try to get you guys something by Friday.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Don't worry about it, Knightfall. Take care of life first.


----------



## KainG

No worries, take care!


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> Don't worry about it, Knightfall. Take care of life first.






KainG said:


> No worries, take care!



Thanks guys!

FYI, I pulled either a back or side muscle today. So, there won't be another post right away. I likely won't try to write anything until Friday at the earliest.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Ouch man. Muscle pulls are not fun.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## KainG

Thanks, you too!


----------



## Knightfall

Happy New Years you guys! 

I figured I'd wait until after New Years to start working on writing a new post. Holiday stuff is more important for all of us.

Cheers!


----------



## Knightfall

FYI: Sick again. Damn throat infection.


----------



## Shayuri

Gleep. Take care!


----------



## Buddha the DM

Take care of yourself, boss.


----------



## Knightfall

Hi guys,

I'm really sorry that I've been M.I.A. Life has been really hard lately. I'm dealing with a lot of pain, which has had my depression spiraling down. I'm barely maintaining day-to-day responsibilities including physio, mental health therapy, and cleaning (somewhat). I have no idea when I'll feel like running this game again. It feels like a weight pushing down on my chest every time I think about trying to tackle the next post. I don't want to end, but I just can't right now. Sorry. I know you guys will understand.

The only thing keeping me sane right now is playing PC games on Steam like Age of Wonders III, Space Empires V, and now, for the first time last night, the remastered version of Homeworld.


----------



## KainG

No worries, take as much time as you need.


----------



## Shayuri

I do understand. I sometimes feel that way just about making posts as a player, and those are comparatively easy next to a GM post.

Take care of yourself. Do what you gotta do.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I do want to get this game up and running again, but right now, I have just enough motivation to run one game. So, I'm concentrating on my Crow God game since it's been running for a long time. Once I feel like I'm in the groove to run more than one, Realmsian Dragonstar WILL return (as long as you guys are willing, of course).


----------



## Buddha the DM

I know that I'm willing. Just take your time in working up to it.


----------



## KainG

No worries, I'm willing as well when you're ready.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I'm not sure if I'm going to go ahead with this game right now or not. I don't want it to die on the vine, but I think moving from D&D v.3.5 to Starfinder made it more difficult on me than I thought it would. (Part of me would like to go back to 3.5, but I don't know if you'd guys would be okay with that idea.)

I think trying to GM Starfinder as a PbP game without more knowledge of the rules was to hard for me to get a grip on. It constantly distracted me, as I tried to figure out the rules on the fly.

Hell, at this point, I'd rather switch to a systemless format, but I have no idea how'd I'd do that either.

Anyway, I'm just letting you know what I'm thinking.

BTW, you guys could always look at this other Kulan v.3.5 pbp idea I'm considering: 3.5 - Kulan: The Ancient Lands of Kanpur


----------



## KainG

I'm fine with going back to 3.5 if that makes it easier to run.


----------



## Buddha the DM

As am I. I still have a copy of my character that was built under those rules.


----------



## Knightfall

KainG said:


> I'm fine with going back to 3.5 if that makes it easier to run.





Buddha the DM said:


> As am I. I still have a copy of my character that was built under those rules.



Good to know, thanks guys. @Shayuri, what about you?


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, the rogues gallery still has all the original PC stats too:









						Realmsian Dragonstar: The Battle of Toril Campaign Guide/Rogues Gallery (Game Cancelled)
					

Okay, I'm fairly certain I have everything for the old In Character thread, so here is the new Rogues Gallery for Realmsian Dragonstar: The Battle of Toril.




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Knightfall

I just wanted to let you guys know that this game isn't going to come back. I just don't have the time or energy for it. I'm sorry to leave it unresolved, but I just can't see myself getting back into it. My two World of Kulan pbp games take up all of my time.

Sorry guys,

KF


----------



## Buddha the DM

No worries man. Totally understand.


----------



## KainG

Same, no worries. Thanks for the game!


----------



## Knightfall

Buddha the DM said:


> No worries man. Totally understand.






KainG said:


> Same, no worries. Thanks for the game!



Thanks guys, I appreciate your understanding.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Thanks for letting us know.  Good luck!


----------

